# Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread



## M&F

*Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Trainers from all over the world have gathered... But the competition they were about to enter was more than just Pokémon battling.

*72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I don't like making these statements publically because of the aimless metagaming they generate, but really, it's way too early in the game for so few night actions to actually be sent it.

Also, for the record, I'll be on a trip with most likely no internet access for a few days starting the 8th, so you'll most likely be having something of a long day for now.

-----

The game was afoot, but so far, it seemed as if it has been played cautiously -- the day after the beginning seemed much the same as the one before it. This, even when most people were half-expecting to trip over a great huge pile of rotting corpses or something to that effect...

Perhaps the only exciting occourance at the moment was a rumour that had been making rounds since early in the morning.


> Mai was totally going towards Light last night! Isn't it weird?


*No one has died.*

*48 hours* (in principle) *for discussion.*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I am so weird. In fact... you could almost say I'm _mysterious._







... But yes, indulging in the pointless metagaming, that is super disappointing. I, as you could assume, did send in a night action (going _towards_ Light? that's interesting phrasing)! And you can't - or shouldn't - assume much else, since, well, this a Mafia Facilitator game.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, that's... even less than one has to go on than usual, I suppose. Nobody died, do we have a plan?



> ...this a Mafia Facilitator game.


what means


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> ...this a Mafia Facilitator game.
> 
> 
> 
> what means
Click to expand...

Fun with acronyms.

So if no one died, we don't really have much to go on unless someone steps up and says something. I'll start: my main role (not going to go into my secondary role at this time) is copying one player's action and using it on another player. Last night, I used Flora's action on Flora.


----------



## Light

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Might as well say I know what Mai did last night, and there's no reason to suspect her as mafia, or to rule her out.

Also don't see any harm in claiming my Pokemon.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I forgot my night action because I am a big freaking loser who didn't actually send in my action with my reply to my role PM. :((((((((((.







Ah... the face of a big freaking loser.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



> most people were half-expecting to trip over a great huge pile of rotting corpses or something to that effect...


haha

Anyway, list.
Mai: XY Mysterious Sisters. n0, targeted Light, who says "no 
hopeandjoy: Male XY Psychic
Light: RBY Juggler + Mr. Mime. Not Poke Floats.
Alligates: BW Twins + Plusle and Minun.
Zexion: RSE Bug Maniac
Superbird: Male HGSS Bird Keeper. One power (Mirror Move?) copies a player's action and uses it on another player. n0, copied Flora's action on Flora.
Flora: XY Lass
Wargle: Female XY Swimmer
DarkAura: Female DPP Skier
Zero Moment: FRLG Crush Kin
RespectTheBlade: DPP Guitarist
Negrek: BW Roughneck
Eifie: GS Medium. Not big freaking loser. No night action n0.
Visitor Message: RBY Super Nerd


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Superbird said:


> Fun with acronyms.


Yep. And MF's games are known to be pretty tricky, so that's the explanation for that.



Spoiler: Alligates List



Mai: XY Mysterious Sisters + Gardevoir. n0, targeted Light, who says "no 
hopeandjoy: Male XY Psychic
Light: RBY Juggler + Mr. Mime. Not Poke Floats.
Alligates: BW Twins + Plusle and Minun.
Zexion: RSE Bug Maniac
Superbird: Male HGSS Bird Keeper. One power (Mirror Move?) copies a player's action and uses it on another player. n0, copied Flora's action on Flora.
Flora: XY Lass
Wargle: Female XY Swimmer
DarkAura: Female DPP Skier
Zero Moment: FRLG Crush Kin
RespectTheBlade: DPP Guitarist
Negrek: BW Roughneck
Eifie: GS Medium. Not big freaking loser. No night action n0.
Visitor Message: RBY Super Nerd








On a more serious note... yeah, there's not much to do here unless we just start claiming, I guess? I have a gardevoir, to provide a small bit of info; I added that to the list up there.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

OOPS that's supposed to say "No reason to believe she's mafia"

So, since no one died, obligatory abstain + infogather session? (I'm not voting just yet, though.)


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I have a Slowpoke. It's not exactly the most exciting thing. *yawn*


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



> Fun with acronyms.
> 
> So if no one died, we don't really have much to go on unless someone steps up and says something. I'll start: my main role (not going to go into my secondary role at this time) is copying one player's action and using it on another player. Last night, I used Flora's action on Flora.


Oh, okay. There I was thinking there was some official mafia terminology I wasn't wise to.

That is... a pretty sweet power, sounds like. But when you say "copying," does that mean your power only has an effect if the other person actually used their night action? Basically, if Flora didn't send in a night action last night, does that mean your power just didn't do anything, or do you get to use her power anyway?


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

It's Mirror Move, so if she didn't do anything it probably wouldn't have done anything.

Also, given that this is an MF game, the mafia could easily not have killed anyone last night. I remember that in many past MFia games, the Mafia all have other things they can do if they don't send in a kill. So technically, there's the option for all of them to do that, and not kill anyone.

Of course, MF also complained today about inactivity, but for the fact that this is a MF mafia game, that seems weird to me.


----------



## Light

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> if Flora didn't send in a night action last night


_


Negrek said:



			if Flora didn't send in a night action last night
		
Click to expand...




Negrek said:



if Flora didn't send in a night action last night

Click to expand...

_
(For the unaware, Flora is known for signing up for every mafia game but rarely playing. She has somehow been doing this for several years.)


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Light said:


> (For the unaware, Flora is known for signing up for every mafia game but rarely playing. She has somehow been doing this for several years.)


In my experience, it's usually more of a "sign up, and then play at night, but don't post" kind of thing.


----------



## Light

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

That's news to me.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

iirc she won a game once for town completely from the shadows.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

It's to the point where people tend to ignore her in games. Points for consistency.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



> It's Mirror Move, so if she didn't do anything it probably wouldn't have done anything.
> 
> Also, given that this is an MF game, the mafia could easily not have killed anyone last night. I remember that in many past MFia games, the Mafia all have other things they can do if they don't send in a kill. So technically, there's the option for all of them to do that, and not kill anyone.


Something to ask, maybe. It's understandable that it would work that way, but also unfortunate, since there's no way to know if "nothing happen" likely means no night action/not-killy night action or simply "wasn't around."

And yeah, the mafia tend to have nice secondary abilities in MF's games, but ultimately the only way they're going to win is by murderizing people. Those other abilities would have to be pretty darned good to justify taking a night off, I think, and it at least doesn't _look_ liike anything big went down last night--or nobody's reporting anything weird happening with their powers.

So at this point I think it's most likely that there was a lucky heal, or the mafia hit an alien (don't know if MF tends to use those) or somebody bulletproof (you lucky bastard).

Or maybe there

is

no

mafia.

*stares at MF*

*staaaares at MF*


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I could see MF doing a no mafia game. That would be a brain screw.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> And yeah, the mafia tend to have nice secondary abilities in MF's games, but ultimately the only way they're going to win is by murderizing people.


Unless this is a stealth repeat of Mirrormen Mafia, and we're dealing with a cultafia.

... Well, no mafia is less of a surprise now, since there's been several "no mafia" games here.


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I have a limited sort of protection, but it gets more limited the more I use it and I can't use it on myself. My Pokémon is Reuniclus.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

man, Slowpoke is too stupid for a night action.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Since no one seems to be coming out with implicating information, I guess it's all aboard the *abstain* train.

Might as well claim my power is to publicize everyone who targets me at night, in that night. There wasn't a message in the morning announcement, so I don't think anyone targeted me last night.



Spoiler: List



Mai: XY Mysterious Sisters + Gardevoir. n0, targeted Light, who knows what she did and says "no reason to believe she's mafia".
hopeandjoy: Male XY Psychic + Reuniclus. Has an limited (limit increases every use) form of protection that can't heal self.
Light: RBY Juggler (unfortunately not poke floats) + Mr. Mime.
Alligates: BW Twins + Plusle and Minun. Uproar reveals everyone who targeted her in that night.
Zexion: RSE Bug Maniac.
Superbird: Male HGSS Bird Keeper. Mirror Move copies a player's action and uses it on another player. n0, copied Flora's action on Flora. (Unknown if this actually did anything.)
Flora: XY Lass, conquering the world from the shadows one miniskirt at a time.
Wargle: Female XY Swimmer + Slowpoke. Latter "too stupid for a night action."
DarkAura: Female DPP Skier.
Zero Moment: FRLG Crush Kin.
RespectTheBlade: DPP Guitarist.
Negrek: BW Roughneck.
Eifie: GS Medium. Forgot night action n0.
Visitor Message: RBY Super Nerd.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*yawn* oh I just noticed the list! That's cool... I forgot what I was doing

*abstain*


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I've got an Abomasnow! And one of my actions is, in essence, bodyguarding. and no i'm not trying to pull an ILS[/i]

I didn't do anything last night because, well, I had no reason to.

Uh, *abstain*?


----------



## Light

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Why would you not have a reason to bodyguard?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Light said:


> Why would you not have a reason to bodyguard?


I suppose it would depend on exactly how the move worked, but there's no particular reason to bodyguard someone that might not be, eh, particularly important? I'm a bit tired now so I'm not exactly sure how that though went through. 
There's also consideration on what other night actions she possesses.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Man you guys get all the cool actions and I'm over here just discovering the moon landing *yawn*


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Light said:


> Why would you not have a reason to bodyguard?


Possibly because I feel needlessly risking my life on the first night is a really idiotic move? I think it only has a 50% chance of working. Lemme check.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Nope, my Block move serves as a basic bodyguard role. My other move's a bit more... interesting.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Um, is there really much of a reason for people to be telling us about their powers or giving vague hints that might still serve as juicy bits of information to the mafia? (Not to mention that some of these, like Alligates's Uproar, kind of lose a lot of their power when the mafia is expecting them.) Yeah, I guess we're all bored and stuff, and we're in for a pretty long day since MF's gone for a few days, but I dunno, I think we can just hope that tonight people (like me, eheh) hopefully don't flub their night actions and we could try to go from there?

I could kind of talk about like "blah blah blah, so-and-so has been quieter than usual, isn't that suspiciously suspicious" but I feel like days like this have become so boring that they're not at all good material to judge that kind of stuff. Unless something very strange happened with your role (which probably would have been mentioned by now), I think it's probably a good idea to keep quiet about it.


----------



## Light

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



DarkAura said:


> Nope, my Block move serves as a basic bodyguard role. My other move's a bit more... interesting.


Ah, ok. The bodyguard variant I'm familiar with has a 50% chance of the killer dying.


----------



## Light

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oops.

Meant to add, *abstain*.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I agree with eifie's line of thinking. I don't see much reason to roleclaim on day one, or even vote on a lynch, for that matter, especially when no one's dead. 

So, *abstain*.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Eifie said:


> Um, is there really much of a reason for people to be telling us about their powers or giving vague hints that might still serve as juicy bits of information to the mafia? (Not to mention that some of these, like Alligates's Uproar, kind of lose a lot of their power when the mafia is expecting them.) Yeah, I guess we're all bored and stuff, and we're in for a pretty long day since MF's gone for a few days, but I dunno, I think we can just hope that tonight people (like me, eheh) hopefully don't flub their night actions and we could try to go from there?
> 
> I could kind of talk about like "blah blah blah, so-and-so has been quieter than usual, isn't that suspiciously suspicious" but I feel like days like this have become so boring that they're not at all good material to judge that kind of stuff. Unless something very strange happened with your role (which probably would have been mentioned by now), I think it's probably a good idea to keep quiet about it.


Is that Uproar bit referencing a previous Pokechoice game, or am I missing something?


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm curious to know how you know the name of the move I used, Eifie, seeing as I've never mentioned it.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

You... did, Aligates? Your list mentions that Uproar matches your power description, or something to that effect.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Hmm, oops. Never mind.

Last game ILS's was Noble Roar, anyway.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yeah. For ZM:



			
				Alligates said:
			
		

> Alligates: BW Twins + Plusle and Minun. Uproar reveals everyone who targeted her in that night.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

So uh.... It's been four days.
*Abstain*, and I hope MF wraps the day up soon.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

At this point, I think we're just waiting for MF to return from his vacation to lala land.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yeah, *abstain*, I guess


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Your wait is over.

*72 hours for night actions.* Since it's been a long time and all. Also, for future reference, if you're not intending to send in a night action, it's helpful (not by any means necessary but helpful) to send a PM to that effect.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Another morning, and no mountain of mangled bodies. The town begins to suspect that somebody is just setting up a supercombo of absolute death for all...

*No one has died.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

No one died again.... No mention of lack of night actions so,,,,


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

so... somebody is setting up a supercombo of absolute death for all? I guess it's good no one's dead so far.

What are we going to do today even? I mean, I don't have any information, but if someone has Implicating Results, then.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Kinda sounds like an alien, from the flavor text.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Heh. So much for hoping there'd actually be things to go off of today. I highly doubt all, what, 3-4? members of the mafia would be inactive, so they've likely failed somehow. Twice. (Unless MF's flavour text wasn't actually arbitrary and was maybe meant to make us think of arsonists or something, but I kind of doubt it.)


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

He mentioned super death combo and it made me think of the last MaFia where half the game died first night. I scurred


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Wargle said:


> He mentioned super death combo and it made me think of the last MaFia where half the game died first night. I scurred


....Okay I gotta look this up.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Zero Moment said:


> ....Okay I gotta look this up.


It starts in the second post.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I don't know, I think it's even more likely that something weird is going on, like, again, that there's no mafia faction. I mean, the mafia missing twice is pretty danged unlikely unless we're packed to the gills with healer roles or something. And I'm skeptical that there's anything really big building up in the background unless MF engineered something like the mafia only get their kill powers after a certain number of nights or something. Which is certainly possible, albeit a pretty gruesome game type.

Other than that I really do think we ought to start lynching. I just really don't like sitting around doing nothing. Obviously it's just a shot in the dark, but it's the only thing we _can_ do besides sitting around waiting for the mafia to make a move. Ostensibly there are info roles out there who could potentially be collecting information, but we really have no idea, and they may not be able to move without the mafia, either (e.g. any role that informs about another person's night action).


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I didn't use my action last night. Because it says in my role PM that whenever I copy someone's action, my usage of it counts as a use, presumably for them (I should have, and did not, clarify this), and whatever our healer can do, I didn't want to deplete their power before it's necessary.

That's still mostly what I'm keeping my eye out for today. I'll probably go limp tonight too rather than going random, because better to do nothing than to accidentally copy a vigilante or something


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I don't know, I think inaction is the worst thing you can do with your power, really. On the one hand, I don't think it's very common for powers to have a use limit, including healing specifically. I guess if you end up using someone's valuable thing, oh well, but I don't think most people end up running out of those things anyway. With a vigkill (or any other killpower, really), it's super-valuable to know who it was coming from. Yeah, you might end up shooting it off at some innocent, but in that case we can be pretty sure of the source, and knowing who has killpowers is worth more in a mafia game than a single innocent life unless it happens to tip the balance such that the mafia win.

By not using your night action you're really only upping the chances that you get killed before getting anything valuable out of it. There will be more information on who you might want to target later, sure, but since everybody lies in mafia and there are other interfering night actions that are likely to be thrown around anyway, you could just as easily create a catastrophe then as now. Thus far I think this game has been suffering from inaction above all else.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I hiiighly doubt the supercombo of absolute death thing is serious, or something to take as an actual threat, for the record. It seems much more like a clever reference to the last game or some other sort of red herring.



Zero Moment said:


> Kinda sounds like an alien, from the flavor text.


I think an alien would be an unlikely explanation - it seems almost too simple. Metallica hosts some unusual games, and a lot of roles are modified or multifaceted. Alien... doesn't seem like a role that would take well to that.



Negrek said:


> Thus far I think this game has been suffering from inaction above all else.


Super-agreeing with Negrek on all this. There's no help at all in holding back on using ordinary pro-town powers. The risk of using up someone's special thing is hugely outweighed by the possible reward of learning what that special thing is, especially when it's a killpower like neg said.

My current unsubstantiated pet theory is that the mafia don't have a killing power outright, and need some instigator. This would require few or no inforoles, or a higher concentration of mafia.

Or, well, a cultafia. We might want to keep that in mind later.

In any case, I wouldn't want to put lynching off the table, but I definitely want everyone to report in (at least in some small way) first. True RNG-based lynch would not feel helpful, really. (We'll... probably end up going the usual route and lynching Flora, then, won't we.)


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I think lynching is good, provided we don't hit something valuable. That would be bad. But there's no guard against that so...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I agree we should lynch today. Even if we RNG'd it, there's little risk involved if no innocents have died yet.

If the mafia is setting up some sort of super-death-combo rather than killing us outright then that's actually good for us - it means more of us have time to do our things and gather useful information.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> It starts in the second post.


holy shit

Some food for thought, and it may or may not be known since there's been no kills yet — it seems that a death kills the trainer, and not the Pokemon, based on some flavor text of one of my moves.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I've actually grown partial to the idea of some sort of arsonist power now. (In which case it would definitely not be in our favour to just sit around waiting for something to happen.)

I hate just lynching for no reason, but I guess I wouldn't be opposed to getting rid of some dead weight or something.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

what do we defien as deadweight? Another flora-wagon or somethign different for a change


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Someone who's shown no apparent interest in the game thus far, I guess. So... Flora or Zexion, I think, unless I missed a post from Zexion somewhere.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Zexion, Flora, and Butterfree haven't posted (does not mean they haven't been doing stuff at night), and Flora hasn't been online since three days ago, which raises the question of do we lynch someone inactive who's less of a loss if innocent but dead weight anyway if mafia; or do we lynch someone just relatively inactive who could be a larger loss to town if innocent but could, if mafia, be a larger threat?


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

The fact that Butterfree hasn't posted is something that I find kind of odd. Isn't she usually pretty talkative?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Superbird said:


> The fact that Butterfree hasn't posted is something that I find kind of odd. Isn't she usually pretty talkative?


I was going to comment on that, but the game has been so uneventful so far that I didn't really think we could draw a very good judgement from that. Plus, she said in another game a few days ago that she'd forgotten about mafia.

I dunno, lynching inactives has become so commonplace that especially on uneventful game days I feel like the mafia would be more likely to make some sort of vague, unhelpful post about how there's not much going on in a "look at me checking in, making me active and totally not suspicious!" kind of way. I'd attribute Butterfree's inactivity to simple forgetfulness more than anything else.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Alligates said:


> Zexion, Flora, and Butterfree haven't posted (does not mean they haven't been doing stuff at night), and Flora hasn't been online since three days ago, which raises the question of do we lynch someone inactive who's less of a loss if innocent but dead weight anyway if mafia; or do we lynch someone just relatively inactive who could be a larger loss to town if innocent but could, if mafia, be a larger threat?





Negrek said:


> Someone who's shown no apparent interest in the  game thus far, I guess. So... Flora or Zexion, I think, unless I missed a  post from Zexion somewhere.


Nope, you haven't missed me. I don't think. Hectic week has allowed me time to read a bit but no time to get my thoughts down.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, uh. Butterfree was last online yesterday shortly after we posted about her, but we don't have the handly people-who-have-viewed-this-thread list anymore so we have no idea whether she actually saw the thread after that. Does someone want to get her attention or something?

And, hm. Zexion, is your hectic week over? Want to get our thoughts down now?


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Eifie said:


> And, hm. Zexion, is your hectic week over? Want to get our thoughts down now?


Working on some of them now. Will update ASAP.


----------



## Light

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I've got a lead.

I'm nominating *Wargle*. My reasoning is just as important as my conclusion.

Yesterday Wargle made the following posts:



Wargle said:


> man, Slowpoke is too stupid for a night action.





Wargle said:


> Man you guys get all the cool actions and I'm over here just discovering the moon landing *yawn*


This seemed suspect to me, so I decided to look into it. After the first night, I lost one of my powers and gained the ability Skill Swap, which trades itself for an ability of your target. (This seems to have come from Mai on night 0.) I used Skill Swap on Wargle last night, and while I didn't prove Wargle was lying about not having a night action, what I got was pretty scummy:



> -CURSE: Target a living player. There's a 50% chance that they'll die. If you choose to manifest yourself to that player as well, the chance increases to 75%. If you choose to manifest yourself to a different player, the chance drops to 25%.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

So you're the one who took that away.... I liked that power.

Unfortunately it only works when you're dead, so at least it did for me. That's Why I have no night action. I was a zombie-vig


----------



## Light

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Alright, Wargle. I have a way to give it back to you. Should we lynch you and then do it?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh, wow, I lost track of time here. It's been more than an entire time extension's worth of delay.

I only hand those down when the vote's tied, so I guess it's time to drop the hammer, even if this will get people wanting to lynch me next poll.

-----

The discussions picks up as the trainers try to account for some folks who seemed to be skulkung around a lot. This proves difficult to do while those folks remain skulking for most of the Day.

Just before night falls, a small group trying to gather everyone rounds finds Wargle's corpse on the ground, with a bloodstained post-it, reading: "Thought she was suspicious, sorry!"

*Swimmer Wargle is dead. She was innocent.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

... And in retrospect, I could have done a more thematic death reveal back there. I think I'll do that next time somebody dies.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

The townsfolk braced themselves for the beginning of something horrible, since clearly one dead meant the next were soon to come... But everyone walked out of the night alive yet again.

*No one has died.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh, and whoops, almost forgot, another rumour started circulating.


> Eifie was totally going towards Negrek last night! Isn't it weird?


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Insert obligatory does-anyone-have-information post here.

Also who's for lynching *MF*?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

So.... No deaths again? 

?????

And Alligates is right, I don't see why it wouldn't hurt to try and lynch the GM, considering how Vanilla (Vigilante) Mafia went. 

Although that also seems like it'd be too easy... so I don't know what to do at this point. Hrm.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I had a thought. Maybe we have a roleblocker who has targeted the mafia for three nights now? or something?

it's kind of not a good theory and I'm really tired


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Whoa what did I never post in this. I meant to do so several times but I guess what with the lack of much useful information and my tendency to forget I'm playing a mafia game until it's night I ended up never managing to compose a useful post when I could. Sorry about that.

I'm pretty suspicious of the setup here by now but it's hard to say much of anything for sure. MF and his headache-inducing twists on mafia games ugh. I thought things might pick up with Light's lead on Wargle but it looks like we're pretty much back at square one, unless somebody new has information.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I mean, it _could_ have been sheer luck that there haven't been any kills yet, but that seems a little far-fetched. Inactivity won't help and the inactive-lynch managed to get an innocent killed, but frustratingly, we don't have any leads yet either. 

I'm curious about that rumor, though.


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Superbird said:


> I had a thought. Maybe we have a roleblocker who has targeted the mafia for three nights now? or something?
> 
> it's kind of not a good theory and I'm really tired


I have a roleblocking power, but I haven't been using it because it's just too limited to use on a whim. I have to choose one person to protect, but can only protect them from three specific players, and less every time I use it. Without anyone to suspect, using the power would just be weakening myself for unknown results.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*Eiiiifiiiiie????!!!*

So, erm, can anyone actually explain what happened at the end of yesterday? Wargle got lynched, but apparently that was kind of the idea? Is she not actually dead, or what?



> And Alligates is right, I don't see why it wouldn't hurt to try and lynch the GM, considering how Vanilla (Vigilante) Mafia went.


I was actually thinking some kind of vig-thing myself... Wargle just claimed a vig role, and Light seemed to confirm it, so maybe that's what's going on. Of course, we'd need a bunch more people to claim killpowers before that became a reasonable guess, and even though vigs tend to be cautious early on, presumably _one_ of them would have broken ranks and offed somebody by now.



> I dunno, lynching inactives has become so commonplace that especially on uneventful game days I feel like the mafia would be more likely to make some sort of vague, unhelpful post about how there's not much going on in a "look at me checking in, making me active and totally not suspicious!" kind of way. I'd attribute Butterfree's inactivity to simple forgetfulness more than anything else.


For what it's worth, I think that the mafia sometimes also look inactive on the basis of people thinking this, and/or are simply inactive players. For example, in the last pokéchoice mafia, Zexion did almost nothing until he was accused of being mafia. (Though, granted, that's different than *complete* inactivity.) Lynching inactives isn't great, but at least there is a _nonzero_ chance of hitting scum that way.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, as you can see, I remembered my night action last night. :D

UGH I was composing an oh-so-detailed post when MF ended the day in the middle of my editing it. >:( I don't remember most of what I said. I remember asking Light if he really thought it was a good idea to give Wargle her power back, since even if she flipped innocent (which she did) she could easily be a half-mafia. I also remember wondering why the only working when the user is dead part wasn't part of the power given to Light, and thinking maybe it was a stipulation on every single one of Wargle's powers (if more than one). I guess that sort of fits a Slowpoke.

Also, I wonder why we didn't get a rumour last game day. If it's not just the case that the rumours only happen every other day for some reason, that would imply that it's probably an active power than a passive one, and the rumour-spreader either chose not to use it (maybe it has limited uses, or maybe they just forgot), or maybe they're more like a watcher whose results are broadcast in the thread.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



			
				negrek said:
			
		

> For example, in the last pokéchoice mafia, Zexion did almost nothing until he was accused of being mafia.


Yea, I'm bad at not posting a lot. I tend to always use my night action, just never contribute. Doesn't always work in my favor, though.

No deaths though does tempt me to follow in and wish to lynch MF.

Though, first Mai following Light, and now Eifie following Neg. 

--

meh, not complete thoughts, but the only thing i can think of. unable to elaborate at the moment.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



			
				Negrek said:
			
		

> *Eiiiifiiiiie????!!!*


????!!! is surprise or...?

So what happened yesterday is that n0 Mai and her Gardevoir used Skill Swap on Light, which trades Skill Swap for a random action of the target's. Then n1 Light used Skill Swap on Wargle and gained Curse, which is a vig action with a chance of not working, which caused Light to believe that Wargle was mafia and vote Wargle, though Wargle later clarified that Curse could only be used after death; however, Light didn't change his vote, and it was the only vote that day, so the majority vote was for Wargle, so Wargle's dead. (Light also says that he has a method of giving Curse back to Wargle = ?)



Eifie said:


> Also, I wonder why we didn't get a rumour last game day. If it's not just the case that the rumours only happen every other day for some reason, that would imply that it's probably an active power than a passive one, and the rumour-spreader either chose not to use it (maybe it has limited uses, or maybe they just forgot), or maybe they're more like a watcher whose results are broadcast in the thread.


I think it's an active power, because spontaneous odd-day rumors don't really seem like MF's... thing? Also they're formatted the same way, so points for not being distinct variants of rumormongering. Maybe the night before yester(game-)day, watcher watched someone who did not act or acted without a target for one reason or another.

So, no one's died for three days :( This could mean either weird setup (cultafia? no mafia??? lynch mf and win?????), inactive mafia, lucky roleblocker/healer, or mafia choosing not to kill for some reason (must be that their alternate night actions are.. somehow more advantageous than killing, e.g. culting, setting up supercombo of death?) Or maybe mafia is just not acting to throw us off the scent (unlikely).


----------



## Light

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

God dammit, Metal. I was right in the middle of executing a brilliant gambit.

I don't actually have a way to give Wargle her power back. If she had agreed to let herself be lynched to regain her power, it would have (probably) meant she was innocent. Or, she somehow saw through what I was doing.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



> ????!!! is surprise or...?


Surprise and a request for further clarification. I didn't get any system messages last night, so the action Eifie used is... likely informational? Or maybe some kind of action copier/redirecter that doesn't notify the person it hits.



> So what happened yesterday is that n0 Mai and her Gardevoir used Skill Swap on Light, which trades Skill Swap for a random action of the target's. Then n1 Light used Skill Swap on Wargle and gained Curse, which is a vig action with a chance of not working, which caused Light to believe that Wargle was mafia and vote Wargle, though Wargle later clarified that Curse could only be used after death; however, Light didn't change his vote, and it was the only vote that day, so the majority vote was for Wargle, so Wargle's dead. (Light also says that he has a method of giving Curse back to Wargle = ?)


Oookay, so Wargle's out of the game, as far as we know? Or she might still have some other night actions she could use; while she implied that curse was her only one, she could easily have more in a game like this. I was mostly just wondering to what extent she might still be a participant here, so thanks for explaining.

Also, this means that Light still has curse, right, and he doesn't need to be dead to use it?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> Surprise and a request for further clarification. I didn't get any system messages last night, so the action Eifie used is... likely informational? Or maybe some kind of action copier/redirecter that doesn't notify the person it hits.


Well, really, I doubt most night actions would notify the target; could be healing, killing (blocked somehow), or maybe even something else. So I wouldn't think that means anything anyway; Light was aware I had used skill swap on him (that was the thing), yes, but... that's because you kind of have to know you're losing one of your night powers, unless you're in some slightly bastard context where you don't know what you're doing.

Though I'd still like to hear from Eifie, and of course the more talking the better.

I forgot my action last night. :V Of course.



Negrek said:


> I was actually thinking some kind of vig-thing myself... Wargle just claimed a vig role, and Light seemed to confirm it, so maybe that's what's going on. Of course, we'd need a bunch more people to claim killpowers before that became a reasonable guess, and even though vigs tend to be cautious early on, presumably _one_ of them would have broken ranks and offed somebody by now.


Do I take this to mean you have a kill power? 

My money's on cultafia, myself... but I'm not sure. Does anyone have any power that modifies recruitment or alignment, or sounds like it might prevent modifications to recruitment/alignment? I don't have such a power, so I suppose I don't have any evidence to point to cultafia, but Kalos Mafia had innocent recruiters as well as mafia; so, assuming they haven't been recruited to mafia already, they should still be around helping out (it'd be highly unlikely for Wargle to be a recruiter, and the only one at that, considering she supposedly didn't have an active night action).

... Though, I guess the innocent recruiter(s) outing themselves makes it pretty easy for the mafia to recruit them after. I would hope that wouldn't be a thing.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Mai said:


> Though I'd still like to hear from Eifie


What... do you want to hear, exactly? Yes, I targeted Negrek last night. Huzzah? A bunch of random people targeted a bunch of random people last night, and I was one of them?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Eifie said:


> What... do you want to hear, exactly? Yes, I targeted Negrek last night. Huzzah? A bunch of random people targeted a bunch of random people last night, and I was one of them?


Anything you can say about what you did? So far in Night Action Game, not a lot of people have sent in their actions and no one has died (well, except for Wargle, who we lynched). We don't know how long this is going to continue, so we might as well talk while everyone can have their input; I doubt sitting here waiting until someone dies is effective, if that's what we're going for.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Mai said:


> Anything you can say about what you did? So far in Night Action Game, not a lot of people have sent in their actions and no one has died (well, except for Wargle, who we lynched). We don't know how long this is going to continue, so we might as well talk while everyone can have their input; I doubt sitting here waiting until someone dies is effective, if that's what we're going for.


Why me, specifically? It's not like Negrek is dead or otherwise harmed, and I am really not a fan of people carelessly sharing tidbits of their roles when they contribute nothing to the discussion except letting the mafia know who to target or avoid.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Eifie said:


> Why me, specifically? It's not like Negrek is dead or otherwise harmed, and I am really not a fan of people carelessly sharing tidbits of their roles when they contribute nothing to the discussion except letting the mafia know who to target or avoid.


Because why not, basically. (And we have a discussion now, at least! That's something.) There might be something in common that you and I did that could help us ferret out the root cause of the rumors - mine was triggered when I used skill swap on Light, which gave me one of his powers in exchange for him getting it (I guess that power went to the grave with Wargle, now). I wouldn't guess that would be a duplicated power, but if you have any /actual/ information, that's best spent shared, right? 

At least we're talking now. Unless they're silently manipulating us in the background, the mafia don't seem to be _doing_ anything; so as long as this continues, we're likely to be free to talk (again, on the cultafia hook: in this case, inforoles speaking up now, etc., is good for the town in case they're converted later, the downside being they might be more likely to be converted). Yes, random claiming isn't helpful if it's just filling out a list and we don't use that information, leaving the mafia free to, but we're having an actual discussion now, I think.

Also, at some point the phase is going to end... at this rate, it's going to be tied between Eifie and MF, and I don't think that's what we want (since that was a vote/bold of curiosity, I'm assuming). Do we want to abstain/lynch the GM, inactive!lynch, or other!lynch?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Nope. If I had anything helpful from my role, I would've shared it already, regardless of whether or not the rumor had popped up. It's not like the rumors are some big mystery; they're presumably just the result of some sort of town crier role (see my earlier musings, etc.)

I continue to strongly suspect that the mafia _are_ silently orchestrating something in the background, partly because MF's comment about the super-combo of death reminded me how much I've always wanted to see an arsonist-type role in action. If that was the case we could all just sit here for day after deathless day until the mafia blew us all up at once. (ooh... _blood_... I miss my Henry sprite.)

Oh, I didn't realize Negrek's thing was a vote. (Or maybe I was correct in assuming that it wasn't meant to be.) By the way, Negrek, did you have any particular reason for expecting to be informed of my targeting you last night?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Heads-up: lynching the GM doesn't count, being that he's not in the player list, so unless Negrek was just bolding that for expressiveness, we don't currently have a tied vote.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oops, no, that was most definitely not intended to be a vote. I'll just put that in now before typing up a more interesting post, lest we have a repeat of yesterday's suprise!lynch.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Once again, *retracting my "vote" for Eifie*, if it needs to be bold to be official.



> Well, really, I doubt most night actions would notify the target; could be healing, killing (blocked somehow), or maybe even something else.


idk, it just seems to me that a disproportionate number of roles in MF's games, the unique ones, tend to notify players more often than not... stuff like skill swap etc--and that leaves info roles, healers (I think somebody already claimed healer-variant?), bodyguards (already claimed), possibly the town crier thing (which is sort of an inforole)... but yeah, I probably shouldn't assume.



> Do I take this to mean you have a kill power?


I do, though I haven't tried using it yet.

For what it's worth I can't interact with alignments in any way.



> By the way, Negrek, did you have any particular reason for expecting to be informed of my targeting you last night?


:? I wasn't expecting it.

Well, if we assume the mafia (or some cult) is setting up in the background, how does that change our style of play? One way or another we probably shouldn't abstain. tbh I'd probably be most down with a random lynch; in the absence of reliable information it's probably best to leave things to chance. Inactive lynch okay too, it's a shaky criterion for lynching, but I can understand the rationale. Really, we do need to start killing people, though. (Having said this I can 100% guarantee that I'd be the first person the randomizer picked to die. >>)

At this point I don't know that there's anything we can really plan for in the night. Not enough (living) people have claimed for us to really put together much of anything. There's Alligates' claim of announcing whoever targeted her at night, so we could ask someone with an innocuous power to target her, and if she lives, and nothing crazy and/or obviously contradictory to their claimed power happens, gj, they're cleared?

Actually, that would be more useful with a power that did give some sort of notifier (like Butterfree's ability to send messages during the last game)--that way Alligates could confirm that she saw whatever effect, and we could also see that she'd been targeted by the claiming player. Can't think of any claimed powers so far for which that'd be useful, though.

...not that I can think of any out of the current claimed powers for which that would be a useful or anything, but hey, it's an option.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> There's Alligates' claim of announcing whoever targeted her at night, so we could ask someone with an innocuous power to target her, and if she lives, and nothing crazy and/or obviously contradictory to their claimed power happens, gj, they're cleared?


Well, if we do assume that the mafia is setting up in the background, people are absolutely not cleared if they target Alligates and she lives. So there's that.

I've been giving everyone and their mom free passes in my head because of uneventful nights and days, etc., etc., but we are most definitely hearing much less from Visitor Message than usual. What's up with that, man?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Eifie said:


> I've been giving everyone and their mom free passes in my head because of uneventful nights and days, etc., etc., but we are most definitely hearing much less from Visitor Message than usual. What's up with that, man?


Travel. I haven't been following the discussion very closely, and I missed sending in some of my night actions :/


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

It's worth noting that I arrived back home last night, but I'm still too jetlagged to think right now.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Hmm. Well, okay. Let's see, what were my other thoughts...



hopeandjoy said:


> I have a roleblocking power, but I haven't been using it because it's just too limited to use on a whim. I have to choose one person to protect, but can only protect them from three specific players, and less every time I use it. Without anyone to suspect, using the power would just be weakening myself for unknown results.


Could you elaborate (if your role PM even told you), what you meant by "protect"? Like, is it just the usual healing thing, or is it more like roleblocking the three specific players if and only if they target your target?

I'm wondering because if it's not actually just a regular heal, that might help us figure out what the mafia could be doing behind the scenes, because we haven't heard anything about just plain doctors in this game so far.


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Eifie said:


> Hmm. Well, okay. Let's see, what were my other thoughts...
> 
> 
> 
> Could you elaborate (if your role PM even told you), what you meant by "protect"? Like, is it just the usual healing thing, or is it more like roleblocking the three specific players if and only if they target your target?
> 
> I'm wondering because if it's not actually just a regular heal, that might help us figure out what the mafia could be doing behind the scenes, because we haven't heard anything about just plain doctors in this game so far.


The latter option. But once I use it once, I can only choose two people to roleblock and then once I use it twice, I can only choose one for the rest of the game.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Hmm. I hardly want to ask people to speak up if they _do_ have some sort of regular healing role, because if someone does, we don't really want them claiming. I guess. I don't know, man, we do seem to be lacking regular healing roles but looking back maybe not as many people have claimed as I thought. I've sort of forgotten.

Somebody else tell me what to think... :D


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

If someone does have an unlimited healing role and wants to use it, I can cover them with my night action.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh, I forgot about that. With the way things are going, I think I'm less loathe to say this, then...

Apparently each night I can choose somebody to take on a spiritual experience and find Jesus and remove evil temptations from their hearts or something. Apparently I do not actually know what that does. I originally thought it was an innocent recruiting role, but then there'd be no need to be so vague about the description, so I started wondering if it was some sort of anti-cult thing or a flavor twist on the firefighter role.

Um, given all the possibilities of what could actually be happening when I introduce people to Jesus, I hope it's okay if I don't disclose who I targeted last last night. (As you may remember, the very first night I forget my action.) pls to save me from evil temptations, o mirror lord Superbird

So uh, that said, I'm not really expecting any lone mafia-induced deaths anytime soon.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

(Adding on to that, if Superbird duplicated my power and used it on somebody else we could be potentially saving two people each night, but once I lose my power Superbird does as well, so that's not exactly a very good risk to take.)


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Welp, I guess that explains why I didn't hear anything after getting targeted, since I'm not mafia or cult or what have. I'm kind of disappointed I didn't get a silly-confusing "spiritual experience" flavor PM out of it, though.

tbh I'm a little leery about going all-in on using that action, though. I mean, you don't actually know what it _does_. Maybe it would save people from cultified or set on fire or whatever, or maybe it's actually along the lines of a cult recruitment itself and after night five everyone you hit with it gets raptured or something. It seems like, if it were an unambiguously positive thing or simply an innocent recruiter/converter role it would, as you said, say that explicitly. It seems likely that there's something more complicated going on. I mean, I think you should go ahead and keep using it because it's lame to not use your power unless you know it has some detrimental effect, but maybe we should be cautious before using Superbird to copy it and hit as many people as possible.

Unless there's someone who thinks they know what the power might be referring to/has already been tempted or whatever. Fess up, guys: _Who needs Jesus?_

And also, _who should we lynch_? I don't really want to be the bad guy, but I do think we ought to lynch today, so if no one offers up any firm suggestions or objections, I'm going to just pull out the randomizer and let fate decide.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

VM hasn't exactly gotten me convinced. Traveling hasn't stopped him from talking in the other game... actual vanilla mafia, I think. (then again blah blah nothing going on maybe that's enough to explain it, ugh)


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

One more (extremely meta) thing. The spiritual experience thing is my only power, but my role PM said I could only use it as long as I didn't use any other powers. (Actually, there was a typo in it, and the reply I sent to MF the first night causing me to think I'd sent in an action was noting that he'd said that as long as I didn't use any powers, I could use my power. In his reply he wondered if I was the only one who'd gotten that typo - meaning that other people had the same clause.) So there are (most likely) ways that people could possibly gain powers in addition to their own - a kill power, for instance, i.e. evil badness conversion? Skill Swap was a little in this vein, but so far we haven't heard of any inventors or other roles that hand out powers.

I think I would enjoy a spiritual experience of my own tonight, if Superbird saw it as a good use of his power. (to best keep the evil bad guys guessing, maybe don't tell us if you're actually going to do that or not.)


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh yeah, (I swear I'm going to sleep right after this), I also wanted to note that my move is Haze. I assume MF tried his best to have the flavor fit in with the roles, so maybe the reset-to-neutral thing is relevant?


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Idk spiritual Jesus journey. WMG: "Haze" = are there stat boosting moves, maybe? roleblocks the target because, you know, their night was kinda taken up by removing evil temptations. Surrounds target in a "haze" that prevents some/all actions from working? (some = mafia, maybe, because evil temptations uh.)

About lynching... _Inactive lynching_; pros: Less damage to town if target is town, cons: Less damage to mafia if target is mafia. _Suspicion lynching_; pros: Higher chance of being mafia than randylynch, cons: actually needs suspicion to work, and we don't have a lot of suspicious people right now. _Randylynching_; pros: Could potentially hurt mafia a lot, cons: Could potentially hurt town a lot; though neither is as much in this game where it seems everyone has coo powers and all.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oookay that saving from evil temptations thing really sounds like a counter-cultist thing. (I mean, _evil temptations_.) I'm not really convinced of the argument it might be recruitment - I don't think that matches the actual flavor (like, the letting someone find Jesus part does, but if that's described as removing evil temptations from their heart, I'm pretty sure that's the real clue as to what it means). _Maybe_ killblocking, I guess?

As for voting, I agree we should lynch somebody. Kind of reluctant about doing it at random, though, so given *VM* is both inactive _and_ somewhat suspicious I think I'll vote for him unless a better suggestion comes up.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Alligates said:


> Idk spiritual Jesus journey. WMG: "Haze" = are there stat boosting moves, maybe? roleblocks the target because, you know, their night was kinda taken up by removing evil temptations. Surrounds target in a "haze" that prevents some/all actions from working? (some = mafia, maybe, because evil temptations uh.)


I doubt my power is actually just roleblocking, because then there'd be no reason to be so vague about it. I'm guessing it's because revealing exactly what my role does would inform me of some game mechanic that's supposed to be secret.

I am quite cool with voting for *VM*, though I do hope he gets to speak up for himself before we have a sudden ending of the day.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Butterfree said:


> Oookay that saving from evil temptations thing really sounds like a counter-cultist thing. (I mean, _evil temptations_.) I'm not really convinced of the argument it might be recruitment - I don't think that matches the actual flavor (like, the letting someone find Jesus part does, but if that's described as removing evil temptations from their heart, I'm pretty sure that's the real clue as to what it means). _Maybe_ killblocking, I guess?
> 
> As for voting, I agree we should lynch somebody. Kind of reluctant about doing it at random, though, so given *VM* is both inactive _and_ somewhat suspicious I think I'll vote for him unless a better suggestion comes up.


Too lazy to really write up my thoughts on the matter, but yeah, basically exactly what Butterfree said. Maybe the ambiguity is because we have a cult/cultafia _instead_ of the traditional mafia, and we weren't supposed to know that (and there are therefore more killpowers than usual around to make up for it, maybe). I'm all for doubling down on it, actually.

*VM* works for me. Not precisely a convincing excuse there.



Eifie said:


> Um, given all the possibilities of what could actually be happening when I introduce people to Jesus, I hope it's okay if I don't disclose who I targeted last last night. (As you may remember, the very first night I forget my action.) pls to save me from evil temptations, o mirror lord Superbird


(Emphasis mine.) But, ah...



Eifie said:


> What... do you want to hear, exactly? Yes, I targeted Negrek last night. Huzzah? A bunch of random people targeted a bunch of random people last night, and I was one of them?





Metallica Fanboy said:


> Oh, and whoops, almost forgot, another rumour started circulating.
> 
> Eifie was totally going towards Negrek last night! Isn't it weird?


Actually very inclined to believe Eifie's claim, since I'm guessing that wouldn't be the first fakeclaim to come to mind, but that and the sudden change of heart with regards to infoclaims with Superbird's reminder seems... kind of odd? Shrugs.

Also suggestion for Superbird to 50/50 between using Eifie's action on Eifie and using Eifie's action on himself. Because, charging forward with the assumption that it's anti-cult, we don't want  our anti-culters to be culted.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I said _last_ last night. As in, the night before I targeted Negrek. And it was hardly helpful for me to claim when there was a very strong chance of my personal connection with Jesus being severed pronto after.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*VM*'s as good as anyone at this point, I suppose.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

An ancient truism guided the townsfolk that morning: when in doubt, mess with the closest nerd.

A small clique cornered Visitor Message, asking about why he'd go missing from time to time and what the hell he was up to in the attic, where people occasionally saw him. "I wass, uh, on a tourisstic vacation! Got to sse the ssightss from a high point! Now will you pleasse leave me alone?"

After wiping the shotgun blast of spit off their respective faces, the gang continued to press him. "That's the flimsiest excuse I've ever heard", one of them said. "You're definitely up to no good." "Get ready for the beating of your lifetime." "Call it a _lynch_ if you want to."

"Ssee, you guyss don't undersstand. Ass ussual." VM stopped to snicker at how one of those words came out, then cleared his throat loudly and continued. "I don't care about your ssilly 'Mafia' game. I never wanted nothing about that. I only care about two thingss: D&D, and-"

He never managed to speak of whatever the latter was. The former was enough cue for the rocket wedgie, and that was just the beginning of the procedures.

*Super Nerd Visitor Message was defeated! He was neither Innocent nor Mafia.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

When the sun rose, some early birds opened their windows to gaze at the skies that slowly turned blue, but instead, their eyes were called towards something else.

The grass was littered with red -- Pokéballs, bloodstains, and a large red cape. The unthinkable happened: *Juggler Light* dropped his balls.

The news spread quickly. Those who had witnessed it were shaken stiff, but those who first learned of it from hearsay were actually quite relieved. It was no mountain of mass death, but at least something was happening. It was back to business as usual, for them.

These two kinds of people were locked in fierce mutual misunderstanding.

*Juggler Light was defeated! He was innocent.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Looks like mafia's actually doing something. :(



> The news spread quickly. Those who had witnessed it were shaken stiff, but those who first learned of it from hearsay were actually quite relieved. It was no mountain of mass death, but at least something was happening. It was back to business as usual, for them.
> 
> These two kinds of people were locked in fierce mutual misunderstanding.


I have no idea what this means? idk flavor either. Also since no rumor, theory = rumor is active power of person who can only use it every other night. Also also have list since it's been a while



Spoiler: thing



Mai: XY Mysterious Sisters + Gardevoir. n0, targeted Light, who knows what she did and says "no reason to believe she's mafia" - was revealed that this was her using Skill Swap, which trades itself for a power of the target; the move she received didn't raise red flags, which was accurate as Light was revealed to be mafia.
hopeandjoy: Male XY Psychic + Reuniclus. Has an limited (limit increases every use) form of protection, that only protects someone from the actions of 3 people (number goes down after every use, which is why she's been reluctant to use it).
Light: RBY Juggler (unfortunately not poke floats) + Mr. Mime. Received Skill Swap from Mai n0, unknown if he passed it on. dropped his ballsDied a bloody death in a grassy area with his balls and cape, n3. Maybe has a vig action because of this, Wargle, shenanigans (see Wargle entry for more).
Alligates: BW Twins + Plusle and Minun. Uproar reveals everyone who targeted her in that night.
Zexion: RSE Bug Maniac. Yay bugs. Hectic week ?-d2.
Superbird: Male HGSS Bird Keeper. Mirror Move copies a player's action and uses it on another player. n0, copied Flora's action on Flora. (Unknown if this actually did anything.)
Flora: XY Lass, conquering the world from the shadows one miniskirt at a time... maybe.
Wargle: Female XY Swimmer + Slowpoke. Latter "too stupid for a night action." ...this is not quite true, as Light Skill Swapped for her action Curse n1, Curse being a vigilante action with a 50% chance of success (3/4 if she reveals herself, 1/4 if something else) that she claims can only be used when she's dead. Accidentally lynched by Light's single vote d1, oops - innocent anyway, which means Light probably now has a probably 50% vig action. Cool!
DarkAura: Female DPP Skier + Abomasnow. Block is a vanilla bodyguarding action, while her other move is 'more interesting'. Neither has much effect since she hasn't been on since a week ago.
Zero Moment: FRLG Crush Kin. Nothing of note, yet.
RespectTheBlade: DPP Guitarist. Nothing of note, yet.
Negrek: BW Roughneck. Led on a ~spiritual journey~ by Eifie n2.
Butterfree: RSE Battle Girl. Nothing of note, except that I somehow skipped her - sorry Butterfree! Also has been the quietest of us, going by post count.
Eifie: GS Medium + ghost that can use Haze, I guess? Night action, or at least one of them: Haze is a Vague spiritual journey action, target meets Jesus and is cleansed of evil temptations, whatever that means. Forgot night action n0. Targeted someone, but not saying who, n1. Targeted Negrek n2.
Visitor Message: RBY Super Nerd. Dead in bandwagon-nerdswamping d2. Neither innocent nor mafia.

Unknown: Someone is spreading rumors about people targeting other people, every other day. They're formatted "person was totally going towards otherperson last night! Isn't it weird?" ... Wild mass guessing lends itself to "supercombo of death", "cultafia", "spiritual Jesus journey"


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Alligates said:


> as Light was revealed to be mafia


what is with me and typoing seriously. This should be "as Light was revealed to be innocent"


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

So... cult-type-thing confirmed? My Pokemon is Gastly. zzz, more tomorrow.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Huh, have I not said mine yet? I use a Machoke.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Eifie, I used your action on you last night. Did anything happen?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Superbird said:


> Eifie, I used your action on you last night. Did anything happen?


I received zero indication of my encounter with Jesus. :( In the interest of maybe slowing our potential cult's culting progress I'm thinking it would be a good idea not to disclose who we target with my power unless it becomes relevant in some way? If that's all right with everyone.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

So, at least one other weird faction confirmed?

Does that actually do anything to change our strategy? (Do we have a strategy?) Who do we want to lynch today?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay. Well, you know, mystery... what happened to Light? If it was a mafia kill, what has been going on the past three nights? If it wasn't, who did it, and why? Did an innocent decide to take things into their own hands? Did a vig-person get maybe-culted? Did Wargle still have some zombie kill power and hunger for revenge?! And why Light?

Hey Negrek, you have a kill power! :o!


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Regular mafia kill doesn't seem terribly likely to me at this point tbh, unless they're just the most disorganized group ever/have been lying super-low just to screw with everyone. Or have just been super-duper unlucky up to now, I guess. If we have a recruiting cult out there, then them incorporating a kill role seems like the most likely to me. It also turns up our clock a little, since they can now presumably recruit + kill both in one night.

Or maybe it was something weird like a power side effect or something. I can really only speculate.



> Hey Negrek, you have a kill power! :o!


I do, but I still haven't seen any reason to use it.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> So, at least one other weird faction confirmed?
> 
> Does that actually do anything to change our strategy? (Do we have a strategy?) Who do we want to lynch today?


Still betting on cultafia. They could have a side kill or have recruited someone with a kill power... I'm assuming an innocent wouldn't just snipe Light, a fairly helpful player, and keep shut about it.

Okay, ah... this is gonna seem more than a little scummy here, I'm sure, especially since I've lost a lot of my motivation to post and Metallica only handed down a 24-hour extension, but I figure we _should_ probably lynch?
So, inactivity dictates either Flora, Zexion, or Butterfree, and since *Butterfree*'s silence is less expected, there we go. Make a case for not doing so and I'll change my vote, if the day's still going on.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm sorta idly sitting by and trying to figure out what my night actions can even account for. So far nothing. Meh.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Honestly, yeah. We pretty much haven't heard a thing from her. I'm going to vote *Butterfree* too, but maybe I should just put out there that I sent her on a spiritual journey on night one (i.e., the second night of the game), so if my power is anti-cult then she was probably not a cult member on day two, at least.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Mmm. Well, *Butterfree's* definitely been more quiet than usual. It's an unfortunate lynch since she's usually pretty useful to have around, but I guess she hasn't been doing much to help this game.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Whoa there. I haven't found a lot of time for mafia recently (hello full-time job and my mother-in-law's birthday and being invited to a movie yesterday), but that hardly makes me the most suspicious person around. Personally, given *Zexion*'s four posts so far all contain basically zero substance and no votes, accusations, information or new observations, he's ringing a lot of "trying to avoid the charge of being inactive without drawing attention" bells for me, and I seem to recall vaguely similar behaviour in the Pokéchoice mafia (where he was mafia). I don't know if the vote can be overturned at this point, but if not I'd at least hit him next.

For the record, I'm a vigilante-type-thing (my Pokémon is Meditite and it can use Hi Jump Kick; I've never used it so far), which potentially makes me useful, but I guess there's not a lot of hope for me either way at this point. (It also makes me vaguely suspicious of Negrek's killpower because multiple vigilantes seems kind of fishy maybe, but then again this is MF we're talking about, so eh.)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Unless *Zexion* can make a better claim, I'd rather keep Butterfree, all things.considered.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

My Pokemon are Volbeat and Illumise and I have a watcher-like role. I've watched Negrek twice and and Eifie and Superbird once apiece.

I know that Negrek has a Pokemon capable of Low Kick, which, if I understand correctly, Neg used on N0. Night two, when Neg went on the spiritual journey, I was able to see a Gastly near neg. Superbird did nothing when I watched him and I was told I couldn't see anything out of what Eifie did.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

... You have two pokemon? I'm a dual trainer class and I only have one.

Negrek, can you confirm/deny that? Also, you're saying you watched in this order, right?:

Night One: Negrek
Night Two: Negrek
Night Three: Superbird
Night Four: Eifie


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Although, hm, Alligates claims to have two pokemon too. Well then.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Mai said:


> Night One: Negrek
> Night Two: Negrek
> Night Three: Superbird
> Night Four: Eifie


Flop the 2nd neg and superbird.

N0: Neg
N1: SB
N2: Neg
N3: Eifie

And yes, I have two Pokemon. No idea how that happened.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Butterfree said:


> Personally, given *Zexion*'s four posts so far all contain basically zero substance and no votes, accusations, information or new observations, he's ringing a lot of "trying to avoid the charge of being inactive without drawing attention" bells for me, and I seem to recall vaguely similar behaviour in the Pokéchoice mafia (where he was mafia). I don't know if the vote can be overturned at this point, but if not I'd at least hit him next.


To be honest, this is the behavior that comes to mind with all games with Zexion I can remember - and right now, I think we might value information over killing night powers. But do any of you have secondary powers?


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Mai said:


> To be honest, this is the behavior that comes to mind with all games with Zexion I can remember - and right now, I think we might value information over killing night powers. But do any of you have secondary powers?


Yea, I'm a bad poster :D


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Zexion said:


> My Pokemon are Volbeat and Illumise and I have a watcher-like role. I've watched Negrek twice and and Eifie and Superbird once apiece.
> 
> I know that Negrek has a Pokemon capable of Low Kick, which, if I understand correctly, Neg used on N0. Night two, when Neg went on the spiritual journey, I was able to see a Gastly near neg. Superbird did nothing when I watched him and I was told I couldn't see anything out of what Eifie did.


...huh. Well, Low Kick, being a damaging move, sounds like the killpower, and that would mean Negrek lied about never having used it, which sounds pretty damn scummy to me. I'm a little hesitant to shift my vote towards Negrek at this point because I still have three votes and Zexion two, but my suspicions are certainly shifting.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Whoops, forgot about the secondary powers question. I can also roleblock and have one more power I'd prefer not to reveal since it would benefit the mafia (I'll tell you if you really want me to, though, if it would help you be less suspicious).


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, considering that we had our first night death last night and we've all been talking about a person with a killing action possibly being culted, vig-thing seems like a pretty baaad claim for mafia, etc. to make, so I think Butterfree seems okay for now. But how is it that she has _three_ powers... man. (p.s., have you been roleblocking anyone?)

Zexion, can you elaborate a bit more about how your role works? Are you both a tracker and a watcher, since you've seen Negrek both targeting and being targeted? I assume you saw nothing about me since my move was Haze?

Low Kick tends not to be a very powerful move, does it? It doesn't sound very much like a killing move. I'm thinking Negrek's killing move is something else, unless Low Kick is some sort of situational killing move or something.

I... don't really want to lynch Butterfree or Zexion, and I think our time is going to be up before hearing from Negrek >:( Or shifting our votes. But if I change my vote to *Flora*, I believe that should bring the vote to 2 Zexion, 2 Butterfree, 1 Flora?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*24-hour extension.*

Make it count, the next one's gonna be a tiebreaker.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I can only kill on even-numbered nights and block on odd-numbered nights, so I blocked Superbird N1 and Zexion N3 but did nothing N0 and N2. Presumably my block is why Zexion didn't get a result last night, not Haze.

Come to think of it, my block move is Force Palm, so yeah, I guess Low Kick being something innocuous is plausible. Still would like to hear from Negrek about it, though.

In the meantime, since I think I buy Zexion's claim, I'm shifting my vote to *Flora* so as to keep the tie.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

ugggh the move is low _sweep_, not low _kick_, but otherwise what Zexion says is accurate. My killing attack is hi jump kick, same as Butterfree's.

We can go *Flora* if we're going that way.

back to bed


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Hm. Looks like everything checks out. *Flora*.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> ugggh the move is low _sweep_, not low _kick_, but otherwise what Zexion says is accurate.


Yea, I'm sorry about that. 

I may as well join the bandwagon. *Flora.* 

Any specific targets that I should use for my night action?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

The mysterious death of Juggler Light awakens the Sherlock pretenses within the trainers in Town. However, nobody seems to be coming from the same premises. Discussing away, they never reach an entirely satisfactory solution, but do find a provisory measure to put in place, at least so that anything at all will be done.

Just about the whole lot of them storm the home of Flora, who hadn't been seen outside (or at least, so everyone claims) since the game had begun. Without even letting her give a chance to react or explain herself, she was pulled under by a stamping wave, feet of people and Pokémon alike catching her into the undertow and crushing her.

No sooner than they had finished their bloody business, however, the invading mob realized what Flora had really been up to all this time. An impressive collection of miniskirts took up about half of the space, just in the living room. Every corner of her home was practically flooded with all kinds of patterns, colors and styles.

*Lass Flora was defeated! She was innocent.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

A headcount sharp in the morning proves that all of the townies are still standing. Another eventless night, but the mystery of yesterday remained unsolved.

*No one has died.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Hm.
I think I'm going to place my bets on a cult.
I hope they don't recruit every night, cause I think we'd be outnumbered by now. Does anyone have anything?


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I can confirm that ZM did not use an inforole or a killing role last night, and I can confirm that hopeandjoy is innocent, under an entirely different justification that I've been instructed to keep secret.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Interesting how we don't have a rumour today. I'd wondered early on if Lass Flora might have been the one starting them.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Spoiler: hi



Mai: XY Mysterious Sisters + Gardevoir. n0, targeted Light, who knows what she did and says "no reason to believe she's mafia" - was revealed that this was her using Skill Swap, which trades itself for a power of the target; the move she received didn't raise red flags, which was accurate as Light was revealed to be innocent.
hopeandjoy: Male XY Psychic + Reuniclus. Has an limited (limit increases every use) form of protection, that only protects someone from the actions of 3 people (number goes down after every use, which is why she's been reluctant to use it). According to Superbird, innocent.
Light: RBY Juggler (unfortunately not poke floats) + Mr. Mime. Received Skill Swap from Mai n0, unknown if he passed it on. dropped his ballsDied a bloody death in a grassy area with his balls and cape, n3. Maybe has a vig action because of this, Wargle, shenanigans (see Wargle entry for more).
Alligates: BW Twins + Plusle and Minun. Uproar reveals everyone who targeted her in that night.
Zexion: RSE Bug Maniac + Volbeat and Illumise. Yay bugs. Hectic week ?-d2. Has a tracking role, targeted N0: Neg, N1: Superbird, N2: Neg, N3: Eifie.
Superbird: Male HGSS Bird Keeper. Mirror Move copies a player's action and uses it on another player. n0, copied Flora's action on Flora. (Unknown if this actually did anything.) n4, presumably copied ZM's action on ZM; this was not an inspecting or killing action, unless ZM was also healed.
Flora: XY Lass, conquering the world from the shadows one miniskirt at a time... maybe. Revealed to be innocent upon lynch. Possibly spread the rumors?
Wargle: Female XY Swimmer + Slowpoke. Latter "too stupid for a night action." ...this is not quite true, as Light Skill Swapped for her action Curse n1, Curse being a vigilante action with a 50% chance of success (3/4 if she reveals herself, 1/4 if something else) that she claims can only be used when she's dead. Accidentally lynched by Light's single vote d1, oops - innocent anyway, which means Light probably now has a probably 50% vig action. Cool!
DarkAura: Female DPP Skier + Abomasnow. Block is a vanilla bodyguarding action, while her other move is 'more interesting'. Neither has much effect since she hasn't been on since a week ago.
Zero Moment: FRLG Crush Kin + Machoke. Nothing of note, yet.
RespectTheBlade: DPP Guitarist. Nothing of note, yet.
Negrek: BW Roughneck. Led on a spiritual journey by Eifie n2. Low Sweep does something. Has a killing action.
Butterfree: RSE Battle Girl + Meditite. Low Kick roleblocks.
Eifie: GS Medium + Gastly. Night action, or at least one of them: Haze is a Vague spiritual journey action, target meets Jesus and is cleansed of evil temptations, whatever that means. Forgot night action n0. Targeted someone, but not saying who, n1. Targeted Negrek n2. Spiritual journeyed n2 as well by Superbird.
Visitor Message: RBY Super Nerd. Dead in bandwagon-nerdswamping d2. Neither innocent nor mafia.



Spoiler: living people



Mai
hopeandjoy - do you know anything about superbird's thing; if you do are you allowed to talk about it
Alligates 
Zexion
Superbird
DarkAura (inactive)
Zero Moment
Negrek
RespectTheBlade - hasn't talked too much?
Butterfree
Eifie





ideas for what do today?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Living people whose roles we know nothing about: Zero Moment (besides what Superbird said), RtB.

I'd assumed yesterday, though now I don't know why I did, that Butterfree's and Negrek's roles were somewhat symmetric. (p.s., Butterfree has Force Palm, not Low Kick, and both of them have Hi Jump Kick for killing.) Now I've forgotten who could only so what on alternate nights. I guess I'll check up on that later.

So Negrek, now that I've sent you on yet another spiritual journey, do you still say that you haven't used your killing move and have nothing to do with Light's death?


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yes, Butterfree and I sound like we're set up very similarly, although afaict we only share our kill actions. I have one other action (low sweep), but it's not roleblocking.



> So Negrek, now that I've sent you on yet another spiritual journey, do you still say that you haven't used your killing move and have nothing to do with Light's death?


Yes.

Mmm, the potential to reverse alignments makes it somewhat difficult to determine how many nights we might have left before we get to a majority-cultist or cultist-win state. We've only actually managed to kill one cultist, so there could be as many as what... five? Among the remaining players. But on the other hand there might be only one or two. Eh. I don't know.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Hmm. I don't suppose you could tell us anything about what Low Sweep does? Can you also only use them on alternate nights?

Zero Moment and RespectTheBlade, do you have anything on your roles?

I did nothing last night, since it was Hi Jump Kick night.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I have Endure. Blocks one kill action at night, and rolls over to a vote if not used up that night. Can't be used two nights in a row. Also have a kill move, so I'm p much the perfect vig, but there's literally no reason to do anything this whole game. Would not be surprised if this was a nomafia game.


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I don't know anything about superbird's thing.

Yeah, this game is starting to look really mafia-less. But what do we have to do to end the game if it really is? Lynching MF is out.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay, well, if we assume that there's a cult that can recruit previously-innocent people, people roleclaiming does not make them at all less suspicious since being recruited would not change their roles. I'm also thinking that if my role is anti-cult, it may just protect people for the night that I'm targeting them, as opposed to reversing their recruitment? Being able to recruit the informed minority into the innocents has always presented kind of a huge problem. So unless the cult (or whatever) members don't know each other's identities, my power being able to reverse alignments would be kind of problematic.

We also don't seem to have any sort of inforoles to let us determine who we should even be going after. The only course of action I can really see is rounding up all the people with killing actions and concluding that one of them killed Light (unless it had something to do with that thing from Wargle, but we have no way of figuring that out), and trying to determine which one it was... :/

Butterfree, is there any chance of you telling us about that last part of your role? We're so in the dark here that the harm of revealing it to us and benefiting the mafia or whoever might be kind of moot anyway, although of course you're the only one who knows enough about your role to decide that.

One other thing: so Superbird apparently received some knowledge about hopeandjoy's alignment that neither of them had anything to do with (probably?). Nearly everyone has roleclaimed at this point, although some people have said that they have other powers that they haven't talked about yet. That leaves very few actions that may have some sort of significant anti-cult power. :(


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay, one more one more thing. We can't know if Butterfree is telling the truth about only being able to kill on even-numbered nights and roleblock on odd-numbered nights (as opposed to, say, flipping those numbers around or making the restriction up entirely to make people think she couldn't have caused Light's death), but what we do know is that Zexion was apparently roleblocked the night died and Butterfree claims to have caused it. If we assume that she wouldn't be capable of using more than one action in the same night (probably reasonable), she can't have been the one to kill Light regardless (if his kill actually came about that night and wasn't like... delayed or anything. Too many possibilities!). I think Negrek and ZM are the only other two who claimed killing roles?


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



> Hmm. I don't suppose you could tell us anything about what Low Sweep does? Can you also only use them on alternate nights?


I yell about things people are doing on even nights, of course!



> I have Endure. Blocks one kill action at night, and rolls over to a vote if not used up that night.


What does "rolls over to a vote" mean? Your vote counts extra if you don't make a killblock, or you only get a vote if you don't block a kill, or something else?

Well, we know there's at least "some other alignment" out there, since we've killed one "neither innocent nor mafia" person. While a cult is the most likely thing based on archetype, it could be something else entirely--like an alien role of some sort. At least the last game where there was a cult it got its own alignment name ("Halloween"). Saying "neither innocent nor mafia" seems a bit fishy.

It is possible that we're looking at a no-evil-faction-at-all kind of game. There are apparently a ton of kill roles out there: four having been claimed so far, and who knows how many being sat on/belonging to dead people. It's possible that MF was just hoping we'd all punch each other to death or something, idek. In that case I don't know what the win condition would be aside from figuring it out and then doing something about it... and in that case we'd also be in for a long and rather boring game, I think.

Eventually we should probably talking about whether and whom we want to lynch.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, the win condition I got was "you win when all scum players are dead", so there's got to be some sort of scum. Scum may just mean all non-innocents.

I assumed ZM meant that when he uses Endure, if he's not killed that night, he would be able to survive a lynch the following day instead.

Negrek, why didn't you use Low Sweep last night? (I also wonder how that makes any sense at all, flavour-wise.)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Eifie said:


> Well, the win condition I got was "you win when all scum players are dead", so there's got to be some sort of scum. Scum may just mean all non-innocents.
> 
> I assumed ZM meant that when he uses Endure, if he's not killed that night, he would be able to survive a lynch the following day instead.
> 
> Negrek, why didn't you use Low Sweep last night? (I also wonder how that makes any sense at all, flavour-wise.)


Yes, that is what I was meaning.
I also specifically got the word "scum" in my role PM, so since we can't lynch MF there has to be some kind of anti-town group.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Eifie said:


> Well, the win condition I got was "you win when all scum players are dead", so there's got to be some sort of scum. Scum may just mean all non-innocents.
> 
> I assumed ZM meant that when he uses Endure, if he's not killed that night, he would be able to survive a lynch the following day instead.
> 
> Negrek, why didn't you use Low Sweep last night? (I also wonder how that makes any sense at all, flavour-wise.)


Yeah, but we obviously have some kind of nonstandard scum going on. (That or this game's mafia are just the biggest trolls ever, in which case all of you are absolutely awful, high five.) It's possible we may need to do something nonstandard to kill them all/win, too. Bleh, I'm just throwing stuff out there for the sake of throwing stuff out there, really.

I used it on Zero Moment, who evidently took no action last night (or I was blocked or other shenanigans happened, etc.).


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> Yeah, but we obviously have some kind of nonstandard scum going on. (That or this game's mafia are just the biggest trolls ever, in which case all of you are absolutely awful, high five.) It's possible we may need to do something nonstandard to kill them all/win, too. Bleh, I'm just throwing stuff out there for the sake of throwing stuff out there, really.
> 
> I used it on Zero Moment, who evidently took no action last night (or I was blocked or other shenanigans happened, etc.).


Yeah, I abstained last night.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

...what on earth is the flavor of Low Sweep like? I can't make _any_ sense of how that would shout about the target's action. o_O I mean, I'm inclined to believe you given it would have been risky otherwise to claim having targeted Zero Moment, but I'm just kind of baffled by how it works.

My last "move" is Detect, which (at least if I understood the description correctly) just means I'm one-shot bulletproof. I haven't gotten any notification of it being used up, at least, so I'm guessing I still have it.

This is a pretty suspicious number of supposed vigilantes. To be clear, everybody who's admitted to a killpower denies killing Light?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay you guuuys we have got to do something. :( I've been wondering if maybe Light actually did something that caused his own death, with that weird power he got from Wargle (that was one vague power description... not like MF's usual ones at all) but if that was true it would leave us even more stuck. Ugh. There doesn't really seem to be any point in cutting out dead weight anymore because what good would that even do, but I have zero suspicions to go on besides some tiny nagging doubts about certain people who I think would have made great cult recruiting targets on certain nights, which just doesn't seem at all worth sharing, let alone acting on.

A huge thing that's been bothering me is just... why kill Light? What did he do that made him the only target for killing all game? We don't even really have time to discuss that right now anyway.

Of the people who have claimed killing roles, I think ZM would be the least loss to us because nobody's killing anybody _anyway_ and  so Endure wouldn't be all that useful outside of some endgame scenario anyway. But... eh. :/


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

How ever repetitive, *24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, in the absence of any other input whatsoever, I'm going to put in a vote for *Zero Moment* for reasons given above, and if anybody wants something else to happen they'd better get in here and vote for it in the next few hours. :(


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

:(


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Zero Moment said:


> :(


If you suggest a reasonable non-abstain option I will be happy to go with it! We really just need to do something :(


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

The trainers find themselves entirely lost for a course of action. They cannot seem to find answers to the mysteries that hang all around them. In the heights of despair, one of them is suddenly brought down...

*Crush Kin Zero Moment was defeated. He was innocent.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

The morning feels tense, but it seems as if none took up the blade to avenge the one who had fallen earlier.

*No one has died.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

So hey Alligates, why didn't you make an uproar when I targeted you last night?


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Ohhh, I thought Endure was a passive thing, not something you have to activate. I was _so confused_ by that lynch because I thought Zero Moment was going to survive anyway. Sorry, Zero Moment. :(

Anyway, just posting to say that I still have no idea what's going on and I'm going to be away without much internet for the next couple of weeks, so don't expect to hear much from me for a bit. Good luck to those of you still playing! (Unfortunately a bridge appears to have fallen on many of the remaining live players...)


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Eifie said:


> So hey Alligates, why didn't you make an uproar when I targeted you last night?


Ah, sorry, that would be my fault. I blocked Alligates last night. No particular reason, just a more or less random choice of someone whose claimed role wasn't super-useful.

Sucks to be out that lead, though. :(

Right, so does anyone have any ideas? I'm running pretty dry here.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Dammit. :(

Well... with Zexion seeming to corroborate that Butterfree most likely could not have killed Light, Negrek is the only person who's claimed a killing role that we have left, right? (Besides DarkAura's bodyguard role, but she apparently wasn't online for about a week before Light died, and I doubt she would have sent in an action in advance when she was so reluctant to use it.)


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Seems that way. If Negrek's not going to be on anyway neg's not going to be very useful to the innocents either way. Still would like to wait and see if anyone has any information, though.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yo not cool. :( I'm only going to be gone for two-three ingame days depending on any extensions.

IMO the fact that I actually claimed my killing role is as good a sign as any that I'm not scum, since obviously it's a great way to make yourself a lynch target. It seems most likely that either someone else out there is sitting on a killpower or Light's death was something unrelated.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I have nothing to say, because I didn't use my night action because I had no wifi. Just putting this here.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Ugggh. What happened to Light?! _Answer me, Jesus_!

Things I want to know:

who the fuck killed Light
why the fuck did someone want to kill Light
where the fuck is DarkAura
what the fuck is RtB's role
who the fuck did Zexion target last night and the night before
who the fuck are the bad guys
wat do


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Right, well, I suppose I should say a bit about my role, as I've been silently trying to decide when and how to use it. However silence would probably lead to even more suspicion, and I don't know if this role works if I'm lynched, so.

My Pokemon is Loudred (bc rock is loud) and its move is Hyper Voice, which lets me overrule the day phase decision to one of my choosing. I can only use it twice per game.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, if I'm potentially going to get murdered while I'm away anyway, then I guess I'll at least share what I suspect before I go. Basically *Butterfree* is the only person I have any reason to suspect atm, for these reasons:

First, our roles appear to be set up as pseudo-mirrors to one another. Her pokémon's half-psychic and mine's half-dark, we have swapped even/odd night-power thingabobs, and while our active actions aren't perfect mirrors, they are kind of opposite (mine broadcasts another player's action, hers stifles that action). And given that I'm innocent... perhaps she's my evil twin?

Outside of that, she's been gunning for me pretty hard throughout most of the game. I wouldn't be able to say why, since our roles very clearly linked, so "Negrek has a killpower, I are the suspicious" seems like a poor defense, seeing as you... also have a killpower, yes. However, it's also true that if I die, Butterfree's night actions will no longer be restricted in scope, i.e. she can kill anyone on any night or block anyone on any night. If she dies, the same will be true of my powers. I'm fine with living and letting live because I don't see much to gain by being allowed to kill people every night (since I... haven't even been killing them every other night), but for scum that ability is obviously much more useful. This goes _doubly_ given the fact that she's established that her kill power only works on even nights, so once that restriction's lifted, as long as she didn't tell anyone, she could merrily murderize people on even nights and probably get away with it for quite a while. Since at this point people aren't _expecting_ anyone to die at night, and we're probably getting down to the point where number innocents is close to number of scum (or idek, this game, man, this game), she could shift the ratio of innocent to scum very quickly and potentially win out of the blue if she timed things right. So to a scum alignment, having me out of the way in order to kill with impunity would be very valuable, and harping on how suspicious I am all the time makes more sense.

I mean, I get that Light's random-ass death unfortunately happened to fall on an odd night rather than an even night (thanks whoever did that, we will be having STERN WORDS after the game is over and I find out who you are) so that does narrow the list of suspects down to "literally anyone with a killpower except Butterfree," but still.

This is all mild suspicion at best, but it's all I've got at the moment, so you can have it. I didn't really want to get into it because if Butterfree flips innocent then I am so, so dead, but at this point, out of anyone playing, she's the one I think most likely to flip scum. And I'm probably dead anyway. So yeah.

But anyway, those are probably going to be my last thoughts for at least a little while (perhaps... forever? *plays taps*), and likely my last vote. Make of it what you will.

Oh! And if I don't get a chance to say so later...







thk u pokéJesus for saving me TWICE, I feel special


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Eifie said:


> who the fuck did Zexion target last night and the night before




 Night before I followed ZM and learned he had been around no one that night.

Last night I followed you and learned of your Haze move.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> However, it's also true that if I die, Butterfree's night actions will no longer be restricted in scope, i.e. she can kill anyone on any night or block anyone on any night.


Hold on, did you know all along that there was some sort of mirror to your role?



Negrek said:


> I mean, I get that Light's random-ass death unfortunately happened to fall on an odd night rather than an even night (thanks whoever did that, we will be having STERN WORDS after the game is over and I find out who you are) so that does narrow the list of suspects down to "literally anyone with a killpower except Butterfree," but still.


Ugh, I'm starting to think (although I've been flip-flopping between opinions about every ten seconds for the past few days) that Light's death was probably some sort of accident or otherwise unrelated to the people with explicit killing powers. I mean, why Light?? If his killing power was such a threat, why not kill someone whose power didn't rely on a coin flip? And why has nobody else been killed? It doesn't make sense at all for some non-innocent role to randomly off one person a few nights in and then nobody else, ever. I'm thinking maybe his role backfired on him somehow, maybe somebody forced his night action (or DarkAura's or something, idek) or... something? Ugh. I'm going back to sleep.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Butterfree said:


> My last "move" is Detect, which (at least if I understood the description correctly) just means I'm one-shot bulletproof. I haven't gotten any notification of it being used up, at least, so I'm guessing I still have it.


If you haven't already disappeared into the void, Negrek, do you have a similar power/move to mirror this?

Anyway, if both of you knew the other role existed before this all happened... that is something close to fishing-brother level confirmation (I guess), and I dooon't think evil twin theorizing/pushing for lynch is the logical _innocent_ next step to that, even if your power is boosted when the other dies. So... I'm guessing we're lynching _one of_ Butterfree or Negrek today, or at least we probably should. 

(Also, it's worth it to note that if we don't lynch Negrek and some bizarre things end up happening, the "I couldn't send in night actions I was gone" defense shouldn't work, since Negrek's apparently aware of the upcoming blackout and has had time to send night actions in advance. Silly, but considering we've been mostly accepting these kinds of excuses for all of TCoD's mafia history...)

Light's death is a mystery wrapped in an enigma. Or something.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



			
				Negrek said:
			
		

> Outside of that, she's been gunning for me pretty hard throughout most of the game


Not... really? I mentioned you when I thought multiple vigilantes seemed weird (when you were the only other person who'd claimed a killpower) and accused you when Zexion's results appeared to indicate you'd lied about not using your killpower, but I'd hardly call that gunning for you pretty hard throughout most of the game. Unless you're counting my bafflement over Low Sweep's flavor, where I specifically indicated that I did believe you - I was genuinely just baffled.

But more importantly...



			
				Negrek said:
			
		

> However, it's also true that if I die, Butterfree's night actions will no longer be restricted in scope, i.e. she can kill anyone on any night or block anyone on any night. If she dies, the same will be true of my powers.


*What?* Where did you get this from? Did your role PM indicate we were set up mirrored this way? Because mine sure didn't, and if you did indeed know this was the case all along, _why didn't you say so at any point?_ How would it have helped the mafia to tell us "Oh, my role PM indicated we were mirrored, didn't yours?", at least once we'd already established that our powers seemed to be mirrored?

Assuming this information is real and not just some kind of attempt to make up a motive for me, then it's pretty clear to me that if anyone is an evil twin here, it's the one who *actually knows this*. In mafia it's the mafia who is informed.

So this time, I really am pretty convinced that *Negrek* is scum of some kind.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*24-hour time extension.*

Now it's a party.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

are we going to do anything or.

Anyway my suspicions are also on *Negrek* (vote to unbalance negs so we don't go into an abstain because unproductive) buuut it's not like neg is going to get a chance to defend negself against accusations. Also Eifie I think we've established this already but I didn't receive any message regarding the purification.

Idek Light's death. (uh, I didn't do it)


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> First, our roles appear to be set up as pseudo-mirrors to one another. Her pokémon's half-psychic and mine's half-dark, we have swapped even/odd night-power thingabobs, and while our active actions aren't perfect mirrors, they are kind of opposite (mine broadcasts another player's action, hers stifles that action).





Metallica Fanboy said:


> Perhaps the only exciting occourance at the moment was a rumour that had been making rounds since early in the morning.
> 
> [Me targeting Light, the quote didn't show in the reply because it was in a quote.]


Metallica, is the "first" night (that starts off the game) considered night zero or one? It'd be a pretty silly mistake to make in claiming, but better cover all bases. (If anyone else thinks they caused the rumors, please speak up.)

Uuugh, okay, so I'm not really sure about this, but... if we're assuming a non-recruiting scum, _or_ we're assuming Eifie's power unrecruits people from scum, then Negrek makes a lot more sense innocent: sort-of verified power that clearly helps the town, and targeted/saved by Jesus _twice_, so the conversion would have to be semi-recent (would the scum want to try to convert Negrek, possibly for the third time? not sure, possibly with a third time's the charm mentality they'd assume Eifie would not try again - but maybe, even, the effects are lasting [probably not though]). If Butterfree is to be trusted, Negrek is the more suspicious one here, but she might just be playing unaware, just as Negrek might even be making the restriction lift up.

But, ah, my mind is saying broadcast > roleblock, at least hypothetically... so I'm gonna vote *Butterfree.* Maybe.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, we have Zexion seeming to confirm that Butterfree was in fact roleblocking on one of the nights that she said she was (although Zexion could be lying or misinformed, etc., etc.) and I'm just really sketched out right now by Negrek keeping the effects of negs/Butterfree's death secret until now. I was hoping neg would get another chance to post before the end of the day but since not, well... I'm going to vote for *Negrek*. Shame to lose such a good player, though. :(

I really doubt my power actually changes alignments because there's always the problem of someone being converted to innocent and just outing all their former teammates. There are some ways to get around that, sure, but it just seems pretty unlikely that that's the case to me.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Mai said:


> Metallica, is the "first" night (that starts off the game) considered night zero or one? It'd be a pretty silly mistake to make in claiming, but better cover all bases. (If anyone else thinks they caused the rumors, please speak up.)


It was Night Zero, yes.

-----

Suddenly, Negrek had to leave. "I gots me some real messed up stuff in my past, man.", neg says. "I just gots me a call and they're sayin' they're gonna blackmail me if I don't go do what they're tellin' me to do, y'know what I'm sayin'?"

The town is saddened to temporarily lose their local charming scumbag, full of character and that criminal je ne sais quoi, that way seeing the question "Robbery or arson?" and answering, "Who says I can't have both?".

But just as neg turned around to leave... "Hold." A stern voice made itself known among the crowd -- it was Butterfree. "You say they're going to blackmail you if you don't do what they tell you. But isn't that the blackmail in and of itself? Aren't you being _blackmailed already_?"

For that first moment, Negrek kept neg characteristic ice cool. "You ain't gots that street smart, you ain't gonna understand."

"I definitely don't understand, but that's because you're not explaining it."

"I came from the bottom, y'know?"

In time, Butterfree managed to pull the leaving Negrek into an argument. Each of them revealed things about the other that the public did not know about -- and make of that what you will. As it became clear that they had no intentions to reach a conclusion, other trainers tried to weigh in on the situation.

"If Negrek is leaving anyway, we have less of a risk assuming neg's lying about stuff". "No! I'm playing devil's advocate!" "But what about that one secret?" "Ehhh... Wasn't there a cult or something?" "Guys, who the hell killed Light?" _"Not the time!"_

By twilight, a slightly larger mob formed in the side favourable towards Butterfree. Cowed by the slight difference in numbers, Negrek's defenders ran away whilst flailing their arms dramatically.

"I just wanna say one l'il thing before we get started here." Negrek sighed solemnly, all too familiar with what happens to people who get mobbed on in this town. "I hates you _all_."

*Roughneck Negrek was defeated! Neg was neither innocent nor mafia.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

The confrontation of the earlier day is followed by another peaceful night.

*No one has died.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Ugh, now I'm really sure there's going to be a supercombo of absolute death for all or whatever. Anyway that's two neither innocent nor mafias and however many days without deaths, making it even more probable that there's a cult. I really hope their win condition isn't outnumber everyone else because if it is, they're really close to winning.

Anyone have info?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay Alligates, what's your excuse for not publicizing my targeting you this time? If somebody else interfered again I'm going to be really annoyed. :(


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Also, forgot about a little something. Possibly deliberately. We will never know if that was the case.



> *Whoa! Eifie's following me!*


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

... Gracias.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Agh, that would have been promising.

Well, Negrek's information was apparently right, because I got a notification that I could now choose my night action without restrictions, which is nice, I guess. Though I still abstained last night; I don't really have any further ideas, and roleblocking people at random seems kind of pointless when nobody's been dying anyway.

Anyone?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Ugggh the fact that GMs can't edit thread titles anymore makes it so difficult to know how many nights there have been, and I deleted a bunch of my night action PMs to save space. :( I think there have probably been 7 nights? We have nine people alive, and two un-aligned people have been killed, so if the cult-thing had recruited every night there would be at least six of them, which would mean we'd lost already.

Um... I'm sick and I just sort of completely lost my train of thought so I'm going to continue this post later from my bed I guess. Note to self: it involved pondering my night actions. Oh, I think I also wanted to know who Butterfree has blocked this entire game, which may be somewhere in this thread but I don't want to look for it.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Eifie said:


> Ugggh the fact that GMs can't edit thread titles anymore makes it so difficult to know how many nights there have been, and I deleted a bunch of my night action PMs to save space. :(


This is Day 7.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay. Clearly the cult (assuming there is one) has not recruited every night, otherwise the game would already be over. Cults normally do recruit every night, and given that this is a decent-sized game _and_ there appear to be no evil killing roles, I don't think MF would have put a restriction on that. So the cult leader must have failed at recruiting (or not sent in a night action) at least twice, giving us at most four cult members (including the leader, since the rest of the cult usually dies when the leader does).

My actions:
N0: --
N1: Butterfree
N2: Negrek
N3: Mai
N4: Negrek
N5: Alligates
N6: Alligates

Alligates almost definitely was not targeted by anyone else last night (barring super-sneaky roles, etc.) and really, it's unlikely that she would have been targeted for recruitment at all given her role unless the cult leader is, once again, super-sneaky (unlikely). Negrek was... clearly successfully targeted at some point.

Something else has been bothering me for a while. Would it not be a priority for a cult to target the roles that can apparently stop people from being recruited? Obviously all you can do right now is take me at my word that I haven't been brainwashed, but at least humour me here. I'm pretty much a sitting duck unless Superbird uses Mirror Move on me every night, but if hypothetically a cult didn't take advantage of that... what would you think? (Unless I have some sort of psychic brain shield, I suppose, but nothing of the sort was hinted at in my role.)

I'm kind of surprised that we haven't been overrun by the cult at this point. I wonder if the cult leader may have gone inactive or something (looking at you, DarkAura).


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I thought the culted people just stayed culted and nothing happened when the cult leader died? Anyway, if DarkAura really is cult leader, she would only have been able to recruit three people: on n0, n1, and n2, as she started being one day after the end of d1, meaning she could have sent an action n2. Seems handy for why there's a 5-4 town-cult right now and not, say, a cult win a few days ago. Since we've revealed VM and Negrek as cult, there's one more and then DarkAura, so I think the best lynch right now is her.

Opinions/accusations?


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Wouldn't that just free up the remaining cult member to recruit again?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Eifie said:


> Oh, I think I also wanted to know who Butterfree has blocked this entire game, which may be somewhere in this thread but I don't want to look for it.


Night 1: Superbird
Night 3: Zexion
Night 5: Alligates

That's it. Not particularly helpful as far as I can tell.

I guess DarkAura as really inactive cult leader could make sense? Might be worth trying.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



hopeandjoy said:


> Wouldn't that just free up the remaining cult member to recruit again?


Typically, if the cult leader dies, the whole cult dies.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

DarkAura claimed one of her actions was bodyguarding (which she declined to use), while the other was "more interesting". I kind of doubt a cult leader would have more than one action, but everyone's claimed something, so...

It could also be possible that VM was the original cult leader and when he died the cult members didn't die with him, but instead got to just sit around unable to recruit anyone else and hoping to get a majority. We lynched him... on day 3, right? He would've had three chances to recruit people. (Also, Negrek was probably not recruited on night 2, since I targeted neg then.) I guess that would be the same situation as with DarkAura.

A cult leader being a bodyguard sounds like a really terrible idea, since if the cult leader dies the rest of the cult are either dead or helpless, so out of those two ideas, VM being the original cult leader seems more likely.

Uh, people who seem to have disappeared and been much less helpful or at least talkative than usual: Superbird, Mai. Also plz Zexion tell us of your actions. Your role has the potential to be _so_ useful.

I just feel like giving everyone the benefit of the doubt again because having no fucking clue what is going on here can be somewhat of a deterrent to people who might otherwise post... I don't know. I have no fucking clue what is going on here.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Eifie said:


> Also plz Zexion tell us of your actions. Your role has the potential to be _so_ useful.


My actions are Encore and Tail Glow. I cannot use both of them in one night. Encore allows me to learn the name of power roles that my target has. Tail Glow reveals the Pokemon of my target's target.

Night Zero: Encore on Negrek. Witnessed a Low Sweep.
Night One: Tail Glow on Superbird. He hadn't been around anyone, so I experienced nothing.
Night Two: Tail Glow on Negrek. Saw a Gastly nearby.
Night Three: Encore on Eifie. Saw and heard nothing.
Night Four: Tail Glow on Zero Moment. He hadn't been around anyone.
Night Five: Encore on Eifie. Witnessed a Haze.
Night Six: Encore on Butterfree. She wasn't around anyone.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Eifie said:


> Uh, people who seem to have disappeared and been much less helpful or at least talkative than usual: Superbird, Mai.


Sorry.

... Uh, I don't have much to add right now, really. But since our time is almost up, I might as well cast a vote for *DarkAura;* that seems to be what everyone's thinking, but I haven't seen any votes.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yeah, I think we might as well go with *DarkAura* for now.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

The townsfolk grow suspicious of the absentee DarkAura and decide to storm her home.

When they broke inside, however, they found her already lifeless body, clutching a note that read, "Rosebud".

It was her ski.

*Skier DarkAura was defeated! She was innocent.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

The townsfolk rest uneasy, burdened by the creeping doubt brought upon them by the increasing mysteries and difficult decisions.

That, and this fucking noise.


> *Whoa! Eifie's following me!*


On the morning after, one of the townsfolk rounded up the rest to complain about all this crying. Says that this would drown out the sounds of a struggle if something serious were actually happening, and this game is no place to be crying wolf.

... It is, of course, around this same time that they realize that the usually present (if silent) *Bug Maniac Zexion* was not amongst them at this juncture.

Soon thereafter, he was found in his home, already lifeless. His body displayed no injuries or signs of affected health, but the cause of death was easy to determine: his priceless collection of pinned and framed Beautifly was all over the floor, in cracks, shards and missing pieces.

*Bug Maniac Zexion was defeated! He was innocent.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well. I thought I'd check if my actions were still going through. But, umm, Butterfree??


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Honestly, this seems either like a) cultist with a hidden killpower sniping an innocent to frame Butterfree or b) Butterfree, having been culted, sniping an innocent and banking on us thinking it's a). B) requires an active cult leader, though, because there would be no reason for already-culted Butterfree to bus Negrek unless they.. set it up in the cult quicktopic? with an inactive cult leader, meaning there would be no way to further the cult win condition except by lynching people. Yeah.

Living people right now: Mai, hopeandjoy, me, Superbird, RTB, Butterfree, and Eifie, meaning either cult win condition is "everyone alive must be cult" or there are 3 cult and 4 town (or fewer).

Regarding his inactivity, Superbird is at "band camp with limited internet access".


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well.

I abstained again last night, which may not have been a good idea. Maybe this is whatever mysterious something that killed Light? It's sort of odd if somebody's been sitting on a killing action all this time.

At any rate, we should probably coordinate some night actions so we don't get silly situations like me randomly blocking Alligates while Eifie was trying to test Alligates' claim. I'm pretty tired right now, may go over the game later and make some suggestions if nobody else does.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I can't count so could somebody confirm that Light died on night 3 and Zexion died on night 7? i.e. every fourth night? (not that you can actually deduce a pattern from two numbers)


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I've also just remembered that the killing power Light took from Wargle apparently had a 25% (1 in 4) chance of working in certain situations, but I doubt that's relevant...


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Also, it occurs to me that Superbird's power gives him an excellent way of framing people, and he has been far less talkative than I think is usual. (but my memories of "usual" are actually from four years ago...)


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Eifie said:


> I can't count so could somebody confirm that Light died on night 3 and Zexion died on night 7?


Each of them had their deathes announced immediately after those phases, yes.

Which essentially means that they died on those phases unless I have yet another obscure thing up my sleeve. Who knows.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

To continue The Eifie Show (sorry): I forgot to mention it yesterday but that bit where Superbird said he'd somehow gotten information that hopeandjoy is innocent was really bothering me. hopeandjoy apparently knew nothing about it (so no Friendly Neighbour power or anything) and nobody has said that they have any power like that, or gotten any similar information. And like, if someone has some sort of power that tells a random innocent (or maybe a person of their choice) about another random innocent... why use it only once, and if it just happened to be one-use, why not claim afterward, and why pick Superbird over... okay, I don't know who appears very innocent, really. It feels very strange, though. I remember thinking that Superbird might have just completely made that up to... I don't know what.

Honestly, we don't really have anything to go on and I guess everyone is reluctant to actually start a lynch. I'm going to vote for *Superbird* mostly because: I'm somewhat inclined to trust Butterfree right now (I suspected for a while that the confrontation with Negrek could have been staged, but if it was there was zero reason for Negrek to reveal that the even/odd night limitation would be removed on one of their deaths; that would be giving up a valuable advantage), i.e. I don't think she caused Zexion's death; Superbird revealed his power on the first day, and it was quite useful, which would have made him a good target for conversion; as I said before, he has a great opportunity to frame anybody he likes since he can go ahead and use their power on anybody he wants (I do wonder how it's decided which one he uses if someone has multiple powers, though); as I also said before, I think he's been strangely absent; and in small part because that hopeandjoy thing rubs me the wrong way.

Blah, that paragraph is probably somewhat hard to follow but I don't feel like editing...


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Ooh, just realized that Superbird apparently has a secondary power. Intrigue. Am I the only one who only has one power?! young whippersnappers need to stop being so greedy with your gifts from jesus


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I only have one power myself.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

...I've actually been back from band camp for almost two weeks now, but I've had nothing in particular that I felt needed saying, and my primary attention has been focused elsewhere so I really haven't been following this game very much.

First of all, I wasn't lying about my power -- Mirror Move is my first night action, which "will use one (and only one) of the first target's submitted night actions for that night, targeting the second player." Other restrictions include that the action has to be single-target. 

I do have a second action that I didn't mention, but it's not a night action. Basically, once in the game during a day phase, I can send a PM to MF. At the end of said day, night falls, but there is a party, which everyone attends. Night actions are still sent in, but players may post in the thread and all out-of-thread communication is temporarily banned for the duration of the night. As of yet, I have obviously not used this.

The information that hopeandjoy is innocent came from a Wargle, who is dead but whose night action allows her to talk to one random person per night (I've been picked twice now, presumably by being lucky), and I have no idea how she got that information but I trust her because she's been right once.

What I mean by that is that, last night, I talked to her again and was given two more innocent people's names: Zexion and RespectTheBlade. Zexion is dead now, in the aftermath of that conversation, and he was indeed innocent, so I'm inclined to believe RTB is as well.

As for other players, I find it hard to believe that Eifie is mafia. A cult recruiter (this would make perfect sense what with the converting, actually), perhaps, or [more likely] a doctor, but not the mafia. Not dangerous, at any rate.

So, assuming I'm not mafia myself (I'm not, by the way) the scum (or whoever we're supposed to be lynching) would be out of Mai, Alligates, and Butterfree. 

On N0, Mai did things that lessened their suspicion, and Alligates is some sort of crier. Clearly, since we haven't hit a mafia yet and there are probably at least three in a game of this size, we have to lynch a mafia today.

I vote *Butterfree.*

My reasoning is as follows: This isn't the first time Butterfree has been under the bus. A few days ago it was nearly a coin-flip between her and Negrek. There is already a precedent. Secondly, it was pointed out how Butterfree's role paralleled Negrek's role. I don't think this was a lie. Butterfree and Negrek essentially switched actions every night. It would make perfect sense, then, that one of the parallel roles was innocent and one was the mafia, and since Negrek was innocent, Butterfree would have to be mafia. 
Also, I think it's perfectly reasonable that Butterfree might have been lying about the "only even-numbered nights" kill schedule. 

too tired to do more reasoning right now, though


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

warning long post incoming
I have two powers. The one besides Uproar is pretty much useless.

Idk Superbird figuring out hopeandjoy's thing was apparently "complicated" and he "wasn't allowed to talk about it" (or he didn't know, I'm too lazy to go back and check) meaning could have been him Mirror Move-ing an inspector/nexus->inspector.. as he is at band camp i am not inclined to believe he's cult, at least not on that rationale; idk what rationale though. Probably for the utility of his power(s). (Mirror Move iirc copies the move that is used, which means two cultings a night - if culted. He did claim early, so probably was a cult target or at least set to be one, if we are doing the inactive cult leader thing [which seems to be the case])

Four-night thing seems random and un-MF-y, especially considering most games would not be set up to have 8 nights much less 12

living people:
Mai - if we're going with the 'strangely absent' rationale here's another one; has not claimed powers besides Skill Swap (and we still don't know what power she got from Light) Yeah she has not been talkative at all so. Could you speak up or something? idk um

hopeandjoy - have you used your power?? anyway, /was/ innocent as of whenever that thing happened (seriously though this game has been going on for way long :|) and if Superbird and she were both cult at the time and it was an arranged trust thingy it was a) not done very well b) impossible because cult logistics and stuff. her power also seems not very helpful for cult to cult, and the only reason cult would cult would be to preserve the integrity of the Superbird confirmation, which would be rendered null by a) the speculations about cult and b) revelation of Superbird as cult iff he is; anyway I'm pretty sure she is not cult (although cult may be banking on us assuming that she is not for those reasons and arrrgh cult mindgames ;_;)

me - hi I am me. anyway you all know Uproar is a thing that was also confirmed by Eifie yay and if you want to know whether your power works I guess you can target me? but that would be counterproductive if cult or kill happens to me - on the upside you all know that I am not cult (probably) because I have been using Uproar for the entire game

Superbird - yeah idk but he's at band camp so quasi-reason (that is also very probably true) for being inactive /unlike Mai/ (<- not intended to be accusative !) ummm would be a beneficial to cult target.. but obvious cult target, meaning more obvious for a lynch target once cult is outed

RTB - Hyper Voice is a cool move for the utility but would only really work once and pin looots of suspicion on RTB as having been culted, meaning one for one cult for town, which is not a good situation for both outnumber-the-townies cult and cult-everyone cult. I do not think a cult but he would be less obvious a cult member so maybe ???

Butterfree - I don't think interaction with Negrek was staged, which means probably not a cult, if not a cult then (because cult has not won yet, there is probably an inactive or unable-to-cult leader, meaning Butterfree is PROBABLY not cult - if cultness is on a scale of red to green following the 'rainbow'/roy g biv with red the lowest, say, she'd probably be somewhere from red-orange to yellow-orange)

Eifie - . uhhhh. would be a productive cult member /if we knew what her power actually did/ because it isn't that clear probably even to the cult members -> Flash Of Inspiration if culting is a stat boost, Haze removes it, so you can... un-cult people?! Idk this is me having a wild guess and being too literal about game mechanics - also idk if you are cult

I mean all of the above hinges on the fact that there is a cult, but two neither-i-nor-ms seem to prove that. ANYWAY our lynch target for today depends on whether cult is most concerned with a) having people in cult, b) having useful powers in cult, c) having non-obviously-culteds in cult- am I overthinking this ?_? I should go to sleep

So tldr: the red to green scale red=most likely innocent
Mai: ? (more recent data pls)
hopeandjoy: red
red (this is me so there is a bias)
superbird: yellow/? (idk man his absence is explained but the haj thing is not)
rtb: red
butterfree: orangeish
eifie: I have no clue because depends on cult motivations which idk so


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oops ninjaed by Superbird three minutes ago wow

It would be veeery easy for him to be cult & lying about this but I am inclined to believe him. I am innocent unless the cult cults without cult people knowing but I am pretty much equally suspicious of Mai and Butterfree so withholding vote for now - would like to hear them respond to the accusations though


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh I remember reading about the band camp thing somewhere but I'd totally forgotten about it. I'll * withdraw* for now. I have stuff to say once I wake up properly but zzz


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay, good morning!



Superbird said:


> First of all, I wasn't lying about my power -- Mirror Move is my first night action, which "will use one (and only one) of the first target's submitted night actions for that night, targeting the second player." Other restrictions include that the action has to be single-target.


Okay, that makes a lot more sense, and also means that you can't actually force people to use their night actions after all, so I guess the framing people thing is out.



Superbird said:


> The information that hopeandjoy is innocent came from a Wargle, who is dead but whose night action allows her to talk to one random person per night (I've been picked twice now, presumably by being lucky), and I have no idea how she got that information but I trust her because she's been right once.
> 
> What I mean by that is that, last night, I talked to her again and was given two more innocent people's names: Zexion and RespectTheBlade. Zexion is dead now, in the aftermath of that conversation, and he was indeed innocent, so I'm inclined to believe RTB is as well.


Huh. Interesting. So I was right to think that she had other powers that could only trigger when she was dead. Why did you say that you were unable to talk about it? Did Wargle ask you to keep quiet?



Superbird said:


> Clearly, since we haven't hit a mafia yet and there are probably at least three in a game of this size, we have to lynch a mafia today.


I think by now we've pretty much established that we probably don't really have any mafia? Our target is whatever these neither-innocent-nor-mafia people are.



Superbird said:


> It would make perfect sense, then, that one of the parallel roles was innocent and one was the mafia, and since Negrek was innocent, Butterfree would have to be mafia.
> Also, I think it's perfectly reasonable that Butterfree might have been lying about the "only even-numbered nights" kill schedule.


Negrek wasn't innocent, though. Negrek was whatever third-party thing we've got going on here. Again, we really don't seem to have an actual mafia at all, and if what we're dealing with really is a cult, then the details of other people's roles don't matter at all. There is no reason for a cult member to lie about their role when their role was given to them originally as an innocent. If the original cult leader is dead (once again, assuming that we have a cult...), then it's quite possible that nobody is lying about their role at all.

I'm also curious as to why you said that a cult recruiter wouldn't be a threat in your post earlier. A cult recruiter is kind of... a huge threat.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Superbird said:


> First of all, I wasn't lying about my power -- Mirror Move is my first night action, which "will use one (and only one) of the first target's submitted night actions for that night, targeting the second player." Other restrictions include that the action has to be single-target.
> 
> The information that hopeandjoy is innocent came from a Wargle, who is dead but whose night action allows her to talk to one random person per night (I've been picked twice now, presumably by being lucky), and I have no idea how she got that information but I trust her because she's been right once.


Hm, so the night action has to be submitted, then? Nice to know. (Eifie kind of said this, but in a slightly different way.)

Can anyone else vouch for this thing happening to them?



Alligates said:


> Mai - if we're going with the 'strangely absent' rationale here's another one; has not claimed powers besides Skill Swap (and we still don't know what power she got from Light) Yeah she has not been talkative at all so. Could you speak up or something? idk um


Ah, sorry. Reasons for absence: I had a sudden drop of interest in the game, then school was a thing. Do you want me to claim? That... might not be a very effective thing, but here we go.

The power I got from Light is role play: basically, I target myself and "designate" a player (does not count as targeting), and if any attempts on my life are made that night, they go to the other player instead. If I actually cause my designated player to die, the power is expended and I can't use it anymore; that seems to imply I can avert my own death for free if my target is protected from death, but healing doesn't seem to be a thing this game, so.

I haven't role played for... a while. Not since the mass prod that MF gave out, where I designated RTB, apparently. I haven't killed anyone with it yet (that's a slightly scummy-sounding way to put it... but it's the most straightforward and I acknowledge that), so I still have it.

My other power is captivate, and it's always active: if someone targets me at night with a _non_-killing action, there's a 50% chance that they'll become my lover. If that happens, we're both notified and we can communicate with each other; there are changes to the lover role, though, in that alignments are not affected and if I die, my lover(s) die, but that doesn't happen vice versa.

I can have multiple lovers, but as it happens, right now I only have one (possibly because I've been so inactive, therefore little to no targeting): Eifie.

... I know that sounds kind of weird, but I'm promise that I'm not cult unless it's super-secret and even I don't know. _Maybe I'm a mystery to myself._ Please don't lynch me, though.

Ummm I don't really have a great amount of opinions because posting tends to form them in itself and uh... I obviously haven't been doing that. Anyway on the "wrong people are scum" ... line of thought? Theory? Fallacy? I guess I kind of suspect Superbird, mostly with what Eifie pointed out:



Eifie said:


> Negrek wasn't innocent, though. Negrek was whatever third-party thing we've got going on here. Again, we really don't seem to have an actual mafia at all, and if what we're dealing with really is a cult, then the details of other people's roles don't matter at all. There is no reason for a cult member to lie about their role when their role was given to them originally as an innocent. If the original cult leader is dead (once again, assuming that we have a cult...), then it's quite possible that nobody is lying about their role at all.
> 
> I'm also curious as to why you said that a cult recruiter wouldn't be a threat in your post earlier. A cult recruiter is kind of... a huge threat.


<3


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

...I completely missed that detail of Negrek being not innocent as I was rereading the thread. I'll *Withdraw* my vote for Butterfree, then, because the dichotomy would work the other way. But we should lynch someone today, still. Cult recruiter seemed like less of a threat compared to mafia, but if there's an agreement that cult isn't a thing, it would certainly be a threat.

For the record, I wasn't disallowed to talk about my source earlier, I was just told that I might be under suspicion if I did talk about it. Which, I guess, is true.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I ~~~guess ~~~ I believe that Mai really is not cheating on me for now, then.........


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Idk the only person who seems worth lynching right now is Butterfree as I am inclined to trust pretty much everyone else :|

Mai and Eifie, can you communicate with each other?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yes. I've spent a large portion of the game screaming "are you cult" and "plz to make post" and "IS THERE SOMEONE ELSE" at them over PM, which probably hasn't been very useful. </3

Really Butterfree is the only person I definitely don't want to lynch right now (and that's including my lover, who I'm probably more suspicious of than anybody else is even though their death will kill me...)


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Eifie said:


> Yes. I've spent a large portion of the game screaming "are you cult" and "plz to make post" and "IS THERE SOMEONE ELSE" at them over PM, which probably hasn't been very useful. </3
> 
> Really Butterfree is the only person I definitely don't want to lynch right now (and that's including my lover, who I'm probably more suspicious of than anybody else is even though their death will kill me...)


</3 And the not cult and no other lovers thing was constant throughout the game! 

< / 3 Well, putting the lowest level of trust in me here,  I think we can still acknowledge that you're probably the most valuable player right now and shouldn't die...

(And why? I mean, if I /was/ cult or cult leader with my lovers being my cultists, you'd be cult too, gosh.)


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*Lovely 24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Ugggh been sick today and can't think.

I don't feel reeeeaally convinced of Wargle's supposed innocents just because Zexion was innocent; correctly naming someone as _mafia_ generally indicates you're trustworthy and know something, but given most players are presumably innocent, correctly naming someone as innocent isn't much evidence in someone's favor. That's especially true since I would assume Wargle's information is based on something like her role not being able to talk to mafia players, and if we're dealing with some kind of cult as our main antagonist here, I don't think it's unlikely that she'd still be able to talk to people who have been culted (so long as they started out innocent). Plus, even if they _were_ innocent when she talked to them, that's not necessarily still the case. So I really wouldn't rule out hopeandjoy or RespectTheBlade - particularly the former, since it's been longer since Wargle concluded she was innocent.

Combine with her general quietness and I'm at least tentatively voting *hopeandjoy* unless somebody has a better idea.


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Hey, I assure you that I am not scum. Not that that really means much but.

Besides, I only one power, and it's a non-killing, deminishing power one.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh, what Butterfree guessed about Wargle's information makes sense. But given that we still don't seem to have mafia in this game (maybe we just have one random mafia... poor lone soul), it would be kind of weird for Wargle's role to prevent her from talking to mafia people.

Let's say that's how Wargle's role works. There've been six nights since she died, I think. She talked to Superbird twice, and apparently RtB, Zexion, and hopeandjoy once each? Doesn't that leave one other night?

Also: hopeandjoy, did you communicate with Wargle? Also... hopeandjoy's role seems really underpowered. Of course we need some roles like that for balance, but given how un-generic her role is... that feels really weird.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



			
				Eifie said:
			
		

> But given that we still don't seem to have mafia in this game (maybe we just have one random mafia... poor lone soul), it would be kind of weird for Wargle's role to prevent her from talking to mafia people.


Well, 1) the game didn't advertise itself as having no mafia, so I would assume MF's role PMs would always have been written to act as if there was a mafia, including things like noting something will not work on mafia members (which a player would probably assume means those they can talk to are confirmed innocent); 2) even if Wargle can specifically only talk to actual non-culted innocents, which may be the case, that still leaves the possibility of people getting culted after Wargle spoke to them, hence my greater suspicion of hopeandjoy than RespectTheBlade; and 3) I still think there at least _was_ an actual mafia in this game based on the fact Negrek's role seems to have mirrored mine but been given more information at the start, which sounds like something you'd do for an actual mafia role, informed minority and all. But then again MF moves in mysterious ways.

Maybe Wargle talked to one of the others twice too? It may not have seemed important enough to mention.

And yeah, hopeandjoy's role seems weirdly underpowered if that's her only power, which also sounds kind of dodgy.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*hopeandjoy* feels like slightly less of a shot in the dark than anybody else... I guess.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Despite rising tensions with the increasing amount of deaths in the group, the discussion carried along in civility and dignity, without excess, even if the end goal was to execute someone.

But it was not to last -- not until a sudden bout of violence that would quickly polarize it all.

*A fight has broken out between Mai and Butterfree!

For the remainder of this day phase, only Mai and Butterfree may participate in the day discussion. Other players may only post "Go, Mai!" or "Go, Butterfree!" in order to cast a vote against the opposing player (i.e., "Go Mai!" is a vote against Butterfree, and vice-versa). Neither Mai nor Butterfree may cast votes. Any player other than Mai and Butterfree who makes any posts containing anything other than the specified voting words will be modkilled.

48-hour extension. (Not cumulative with the previous 24-hour extension.)*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

What.

Butterfree, I assumed you wanted this...?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Whatttt.

No, I did not ask for this. What the hell. Is this hopeandjoy's secret second power or something?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Uuugh. I'm assuming it's that, then.

Okay, assuming you're telling the truth, in the spirit of mutual cooperation ... I'd still rather live than die, since I'd be taking Eifie down with me if I did, and I still have role play to protect us at night (at least tonight). You can kill hopeandjoy at night, but if both Eifie and I die, and you're some sort of cult/scum, that might pose some problems...

(And, well, if I'm targeted, I can kill hopeandjoy.)

(If some other scum did this and hopeandjoy is innocent, it would be a brilliant ploy to get an innocent lynch _and_ an innocent nightkill by someone else, but I highly doubt that.)


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I have no other power I swear to God. If I do, it wasn't communicated to me, which is weird.

Honestly, the person I don't trust is Eifie, so *Mai*.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> *Any player other than Mai and Butterfree who makes any posts containing anything other than the specified voting words will be modkilled.*


I'll be sitting on the alignment reveal for now, if you people don't mind (you do, but that's not the point).

*hopeandjoy is dead.*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> I'll be sitting on the alignment reveal for now, if you people don't mind (you do, but that's not the point).
> 
> *hopeandjoy is dead.*


I mind with the burning rage of a thousand suns.

Anyway, lovers with benefits, in this case it's out-of-thread communication (I'm putting it in-thread anyway, whatever):



			
				Alligates said:
			
		

> Um... it's looking a lot like somebody realized that offing the two of us would give them a majority. My money's on Alligates. It would fit Plusle and Minun, don't you think? You can say whatever you want, right? You can tell people in the thread that I said this if you want. Also, please get RtB to freaking pay attention and ask MF what his power can do about today's verdict. I'm going to have to vote for Butterfree because the loss of two innocents right now is just a horrible idea, but I'll do it later.


That's... what I was thinking and meant to say/imply, but looking back on it, I guess I didn't.

That makes tons of sense, but flavor was after roles/mechanics, so (well, it still makes tons of sense). Anyway, despite the ~mystery~ surrounding hopeandjoy's alignment, we can at least conclude she wasn't the _only_ scum, or the game should've ended. So she's either innocent or part of a larger cult/afia/whatever.

RTB, you really should do that. Since someone already took it upon themselves to make Butterfree and I do the thing.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*Go, Mai*!


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Mai said:


> Originally Posted by Alligates
> Um... it's looking a lot like somebody realized that offing the two of us would give them a majority. My money's on Alligates. It would fit Plusle and Minun, don't you think? You can say whatever you want, right? You can tell people in the thread that I said this if you want. Also, please get RtB to freaking pay attention and ask MF what his power can do about today's verdict. I'm going to have to vote for Butterfree because the loss of two innocents right now is just a horrible idea, but I'll do it later.


Originally PMed by Eifie, obviously...


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Let it be stated for the record that RespectTheBlade is verbally restricted at the moment, so chances are that you won't be hearing about any Q&A during this Day phase.

Bastardy as it feels to stipulate that, that's _the thing_ for y'all.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

MF, you are the most annoying. I don't suppose hopeandjoy's attempt to vote counted, did it?

Well. Okay, hang on. Last time MF had The Thing to my knowledge, it forced _the user_ and a target of their choice to be the ones dueling. And that makes a great deal more sense to me than forcing _two other people_ to duke it out - after all, that's just a free pass from being lynched with some pointless flavoring that extends the day, while the original is a more interesting strategic move. Given that... I'm getting this creeping feeling that Mai is actually behind this after all, and Mai and Eifie have been duping us thoroughly.  This _would_ be really convenient timing, just after the revelation of their pseudo-lovers status, where presumably people would try to avoid killing two innocents at all costs, and they can divert attention towards Alligates as the supposed instigator of this instead. Uuugh. I hope I'm wrong on this but Iiii'm starting to think you're mafia/cult/something help.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Butterfree said:


> I don't suppose hopeandjoy's attempt to vote counted, did it?


It's definitely not counting right now.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*Go, Butterfree*!


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Butterfree said:


> Well. Okay, hang on. Last time MF had The Thing to my knowledge, it forced _the user_ and a target of their choice to be the ones dueling. And that makes a great deal more sense to me than forcing _two other people_ to duke it out - after all, that's just a free pass from being lynched with some pointless flavoring that extends the day, while the original is a more interesting strategic move. Given that... I'm getting this creeping feeling that Mai is actually behind this after all, and Mai and Eifie have been duping us thoroughly.  This _would_ be really convenient timing, just after the revelation of their pseudo-lovers status, where presumably people would try to avoid killing two innocents at all costs, and they can divert attention towards Alligates as the supposed instigator of this instead. Uuugh. I hope I'm wrong on this but Iiii'm starting to think you're mafia/cult/something help.


And the second one allows the user to set up two other choices for lynch, most of which may be bad... I would say it's still interesting. Overpowered might be the word, but I don't know.

You are, don't worry! ... I haven't been planning and thinking enough on this game to come up with a plan like that, honestly. And neither of us have powers like that... that's not very reassuring, I'm sure, but it's at least true.



Alligates said:


> *Go, Butterfree*!


:( Assuming you're innocent: a double death is really dangerous now! I don't really suspect Butterfree, but if she's cult/afia/something, then she can kill tonight, and depending on if she has any remaining allies, she may win the game.

I think if we can't trust RTB to change the day decision, then we should definitely lynch Butterfree; ideally, RTB, you should be changing the decision to abstain... and Butterfree, would you want to use your vigilante powers? If hopeandjoy turns up innocent, kill Alligates, or something like that?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

(RTB was online after the request and posted in the Smash Bros thread; no clue on whether he's read this thread, obviously... if so, RTB, could you make a vote? As long as you can still override it after, it would be nice to see!)


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



			
				Eifie said:
			
		

> You might want to bring up why the hell would we bother with this kind of thing right now if we were bad guys when hopeandjoy already had two votes.


(And I never actually voted for hopeandjoy, so it could've been three.)


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*Go, Mai!*


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Mai said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to bring up why the hell would we bother with this kind of thing right now if we were bad guys when hopeandjoy already had two votes.
> 
> 
> 
> (And I never actually voted for hopeandjoy, so it could've been three.)
Click to expand...

To make it look like hopeandjoy obviously did it, thus simultaneously getting rid of me and just-about guaranteeing hopeandjoy will be killed next (and when hopeandjoy was modkilled, you immediately sowed the seeds for Alligates to be targeted instead).

Given hopeandjoy not only didn't do it but seemed completely unaware of how this even works, in fact, it doesn't seem like something someone on hopeandjoy's team would have done to save her, which leaves "get at least one innocent killed while making it look like hopeandjoy was behind it" as the only real explanation I can think of for why this was done, even if it wasn't you.

As for the interestingness of doing The Thing with two other people, that makes it basically the same power as "override the day decision with one of your choosing" except the day gets extended and you can choose two potential targets instead of one (and I would think in the overwhelming majority of cases where you'd really want to use this power, there are at least two players you wouldn't mind killing - either you're scum and want some innocents to be killed instead of some scum that might otherwise be under fire, or you're innocent and know who the scum are but they outvote you and the only way to continue is to get one of them lynched anyway).

I guess I'm being paranoid, but hey, that's how you should play mafia.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Butterfree said:


> To make it look like hopeandjoy obviously did it, thus simultaneously getting rid of me and just-about guaranteeing hopeandjoy will be killed next (and when hopeandjoy was modkilled, you immediately sowed the seeds for Alligates to be targeted instead).
> 
> Given hopeandjoy not only didn't do it but seemed completely unaware of how this even works, in fact, it doesn't seem like something someone on hopeandjoy's team would have done to save her, which leaves "get at least one innocent killed while making it look like hopeandjoy was behind it" as the only real explanation I can think of for why this was done, even if it wasn't you.
> 
> As for the interestingness of doing The Thing with two other people, that makes it basically the same power as "override the day decision with one of your choosing" except the day gets extended and you can choose two potential targets instead of one (and I would think in the overwhelming majority of cases where you'd really want to use this power, there are at least two players you wouldn't mind killing - either you're scum and want some innocents to be killed instead of some scum that might otherwise be under fire, or you're innocent and know who the scum are but they outvote you and the only way to continue is to get one of them lynched anyway).
> 
> I guess I'm being paranoid, but hey, that's how you should play mafia.





			
				Eifie said:
			
		

> For Butterfree:
> 
> But hopeandjoy was going to be lynched anyway. If it was really Mai who instigated it, why on earth wouldn't they wait until tomorrow after hopeandjoy had been lynched to do the same thing instead of needlessly putting themself at risk today? This standoff thing seems like kind of a desperate move on someone's part.
> 
> Also: why does the fact that the gladiator role worked a certain way in MF's last game mean that it should work exactly the same way in this game?
> 
> Mai's already claimed two powers. It's quite clear by now that we're sort-of-lovers, but I suppose nobody but me has reason to believe that Captivate is their power and not mine. Role Play seems a bit convoluted for them to have just made up. Do you think Mai actually has three powers, or do you think they're lying about one of the two that they've claimed? Does it really seem that likely to you that Mai was the one who started this gladiator thing? Even your own reasoning seems to point to somebody other than them.





			
				Eifie said:
			
		

> Really, it could only have been Alligates: I believe that you didn't do it, since I don't think you made up Role Play and honestly this would have been an incredibly silly move of you right now. I believe both of Superbird's claims (also, he didn't vote for you). I really doubt RtB would have done this. I believe Butterfree is innocent, and it definitely wasn't me. hopeandjoy obviously didn't do it.
> 
> Alligates has kept her second power a secret, and has been the only one to vote against you. The person who did this knows that killing you would get rid of me, since presumably they're a bad guy, and hopefully you're not. It's got to have been her.


That would be _a lot_ of risk to put upon myself, especially since you were one of the most trusted players (reference: Eifie's and kind of Alligates's earlier posts).

Yes, and that still gives the others /some/ sort of power, see: the difference between roles, killing one innocent versus two, etc. Most people would have one person they'd want to kill _most,_ I think, and why would we necessarily expect for The Thing to be the exact same across games? Metallica's games are known for having tricky and unique roles.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

If Mai did it, I would assume Captivate isn't a thing at all; you'd be able to communicate because you're mafia/cult, and you'd have made up Captivate to make you more likely to survive The Thing against a pretty trusted player by virtue of the "wouldn't want to kill two innocents" thing.



			
				Eifie said:
			
		

> But hopeandjoy was going to be lynched anyway. If it was really Mai who instigated it, why on earth wouldn't they wait until tomorrow after hopeandjoy had been lynched to do the same thing instead of needlessly putting themself at risk today?


You wouldn't be at a greater risk doing the same thing today than tomorrow - in fact, I'd think you'd be at less risk doing it now when there's a seemingly really obvious scapegoat explanation for what happened (hopeandjoy trying to get out of being lynched). Presumably nobody would have thought of the possibility you did it if I hadn't started way overthinking things. And while I seem to be reasonably well trusted, people have been pretty suspicious of me too before, so with the power of your lovers claim and the fact _I_ trusted you pretty well and would probably have recommended people vote against me if I _hadn't_ started overthinking things (as you seemed to be encouraging me to do at the start), I'd have thought you had a pretty good bet going.

But yeeeeah probably overthinking things.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*Go, Butterfree!*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



RespectTheBlade said:


> *Go, Butterfree!*


Please repeat "Go, Butterfree!" if you're going to override the day decision to abstain! If not, please say "Go, Mai!" c: (and if you're really set on lynching me/tying the vote, you can change back I guess.)

Assuming an abstain, what is the plan for tonight, Butterfree?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Butterfree and Mai, battling almost as if neither could control their powers, seemed evenly matched -- and evenly supported, too -- and the question of who would fall first became more and more burning.

And the answer... was not to be known then.

*"Cut this crap!"* a rasping, screeching voice boomed aloud for everyone alive to hear, snapping them out of their mysterious predicament. *"Tonight we're abstain partying tonight!"*

And so, focused now on the overbearing commands blaring their way, did the town indeed abstain party. Wildly.

None was lynched, and none was left behind... save for *hopeandjoy*, who had become overwhelmed by her own psychic powers during the uncontrollable scuffle earlier.

*Psychic hopeandjoy was defeated! She was innocent.

No one was lynched.

48 hours for night actions.*

-----

"Do you do requests, perchance?"
*"Sure. What's yer order?*
"I want everyone to know that the bird is the word!"

And then, for the entire night, everyone did the bird.

*A party has started! For the duration of this Night Phase, the game thread can be used for public discussion. Additionally, any powers that enable private communication about the game are disabled during this night -- no spots in this party where nobody's listening!*


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

So how are y'all doing?

That puts things a little bit back to normal, although this probably could have been used to greater effect earlier in the game.

But now is also probably a critical point for whatever non-innocent faction we have here, so I'm not guilty about cutting off their communication. 

Also, I spiked the drinks. By which I mean I actually put tiny little needles in them that will irritate your throat as you drink. That's why they're doing that, I promise.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I am becoming more and more convinced that Eifie and Mai are the cultists, with Mai being the cult leader, which is pretty dangerous as they're almost at majority, but if we kill Mai there is the chance they're telling the truth and cult will win, which is if they are cult what they were aiming for with the quasi-lovers thing :/ My other power is Play Nice which is pretty much useless because it's basically forgoing Uproar to... broadcast a message in the morning. Exactly what have I done to earn your suspicions?

Incidentally, Superbird, is your Pokemon Swellow?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Ooh, thanks, Superbird. I was hoping you'd do that tonight. I think the bits of my PMs that Mai quoted earlier pretty much sum up why I suspect Alligates, although that was just something I was saying to Mai in private (i.e. where we both know that we are in fact lovers). I'll talk more about it when I get home and am not on my phone.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Superbird said:


> So how are y'all doing?
> 
> That puts things a little bit back to normal, although this probably could have been used to greater effect earlier in the game.
> 
> But now is also probably a critical point for whatever non-innocent faction we have here, so I'm not guilty about cutting off their communication.
> 
> Also, I spiked the drinks. By which I mean I actually put tiny little needles in them that will irritate your throat as you drink. That's why they're doing that, I promise.









[Hajime Hinata drinking orange juice - it must be pretty painful, then]

Pretty good! That was a surprisingly nice end to the day. Certainly interesting _and_ turned out better than expected.

Anyway, Alligates, have anything to say for yourself? You do have that _secret_ second power, after all.

Do we want to talk what night actions we're going to use? There are pros and cons to that, obviously.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Alligates said:


> I am becoming more and more convinced that Eifie and Mai are the cultists, with Mai being the cult leader, which is pretty dangerous as they're almost at majority, but if we kill Mai there is the chance they're telling the truth and cult will win, which is if they are cult what they were aiming for with the quasi-lovers thing :/ My other power is Play Nice which is pretty much useless because it's basically forgoing Uproar to... broadcast a message in the morning. Exactly what have I done to earn your suspicions?
> 
> Incidentally, Superbird, is your Pokemon Swellow?


Ah. Well, I am easily ninja'd (I get distracted during posting and well)

Not say your power earlier and be unavailable, basically. *shrug* /Someone/ had to cause the fight, after all, and we kind of believed the other options.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh yeah, one quick thing. Superbird, can you still use Mirror Move tonight? If so, would you be willing to target Mai and hope the coin flips heads so you can confirm their Captivate power?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

If we're very desperate, I guess we could also have Butterfree kill Mai tonight while Mai Role Plays it off to... someone. Me, if you want. With two people targeting Mai it's more likely than not that at least one will get lovered to confirm Mai's role.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

oh wait I think Mai said Captivate doesn't work on killing powers ugh


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Eifie said:


> oh wait I think Mai said Captivate doesn't work on killing powers ugh


It doesn't - wait

"and it does not kill you at the end of the night," was the wording

so if I role play it off, I think it would work??? I'll ask.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

My pokémon is Pidgeotto. Swellow doesn't learn Mirror Move, iirc.

I can indeed use Mirror Move tonight. so, use Mai's action on Mai, then?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay I'm home now but I'm in kind of a hurry so sorry that my thoughts aren't all that organized.

Um, I'll start with more stuff about Mai. I'd suspected them of being some sort of strange cult leader thing pretty much since we hooked up or whatever, due to their general unhelpfulness earlier on, apparently lack of night actions, and the fact that it, well, fit. Captivate has a 50% chance of lovering anyone who targets Mai during the night. Negrek targeted Mai on N0 and eventually flipped neither innocent nor mafia. It's quite possible for VM to have targeted Mai early on, too, since Mai would have probably been a more prominent target before sinking into obscurity due to lack of posting and stuff.

I think what initially made me suspicious was how MF was sort of vague about the conditions of the whole lover thing: I have no way of knowing Mai's alignment beyond what she tells me. More specifically, I think he said something like "your alignments and win conditions are unchanged". I _assume_ that I therefore can't be secretly cult and have no idea about it, and therefore Mai isn't captivating people into their cult, but it's been bothering me for a while nevertheless. Maybe my link with Jesus gives me some cult-shielding powers or something.

_But_ the fact remains that somebody caused that standoff during the day and that person almost definitely had scummy intentions. I believe that that someone was Alligates because everyone else's powers are accounted for except for RtB's (see the earlier PM of mine that Mai quoted), but RtB hasn't been all that active in the game and probably would not have started that gladiator thing then, and now we also have the fact that he stopped it. Everyone else's powers are only accounted for because I believe that Mai is not lying about Role Play.

So here's what I propose for tonight:
- I target Alligates. If Alligates was the one who caused the standoff today, there's a small chance that she may have to forego her night action in exchange. If there's no Uproar tomorrow, well, that will make her look pretty bad. If there is, then that doesn't really tell us anything about her.
- Mai uses Role Play on me. When I flip innocent (which I assume I will... the GM lying to me about my alignment kind of goes beyond normal bastardry), hopefully that will at least serve to convince you that we're not in the league together.
- Butterfree kills Mai (which will be redirected to me). If Mai is lying about Role Play, then they could have been the one to start The Thing after all, in which case I will happily die with her to rid us of a bad guy. If Mai is telling the truth about Role Play, then I will die and my innocence will hopefully serve to convince you that if Mai is some big bad cultist, I know absolutely nothing about it.
- Superbird uses Mirror Move on Mai? Perhaps target Alligates to double up on the Uproar testing thing. You may want to do something else instead, but if one of you and Butterfree gets Captivated then that should hopefully convince everyone else that Captivate exists.
- RtB chills and recovers 10-20% energy.

What do you think?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh yeah, the last action on my list is that Alligates uses Uproar, obviously.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay, that sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Sounds fine to me, too.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I actually think RTB may have been the one to start The Thing, because I didn't start it, and Superbird started the abstain party. The plan looks fine to me.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I just want to add that there are probably a bunch of ways the cult/whatever could screw this up, particularly if there's more than one of them, but... let's find out! I'll send in my action now.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*







I've lived a long, full life, sonnies... finally I shall become one with bird Jesus


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Sent in mine.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Sent in my action!


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I can confirm that I did do the whole change day-phase result to abstaining thing, as I had said earlier. I wasn't in time to further confirm my intent with Mai, but I suppose it all worked out. Superbird's party and my cancellation are completely unrelated, as far as I've heard from MF. They just seem to flow in to each other really well. 

As for my inactivity, I've been planning for college, which is coming up in about a week. I'll go back and read through what I've missed.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

The night was long and the bird was the word all the way through.

With the mild exception of that one time when somebody in the middle of the crowd started to holler a different tune.


> *Whoa! Eifie's following me!*


Much, much later, the hungover, bird-depraved townies would find that *Eifie* was no longer following anyone, and may well have been followed instead, as she had simply disappeared without a trace or a departure.

*Medium Eifie was defeated! She was innocent.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

</3 Eifie, my pseudo-lover!

Anyway, my role play is expended and I have a new lover. <3 Superbird!

Is that enough to conclude I'm not cult or ...


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I used Mai's Action on Alligates last night, and nothing happened on my end. I _am_ lovers with Mai now, but...


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay, that went pretty decently! RIP Eifie, you died for a good cause.

That opens the question of what we do now, though. Whoever caused The Thing is clearly still at large and lying to us, and with only five players left there aren't a lot of possibilities for who that could be. Given Superbird has confirmed being lovered by Mai, Eifie's innocence seems to confirm that Captivate isn't a culting thing so presumably they're not _both_ cult, and obviously I know it's not me, that leaves Superbird, Alligates and RespectTheBlade.

And since it seems... pretty weird to give the same person both The Thing and the ability to just plain override the day decision, plus that RespectTheBlade could have very easily feigned not seeing the thread in time to stop The Thing if he'd done it, I'm pretty sure it wasn't him either, so really it's just Superbird and Alligates.

Which brings my attention back to Superbird which makes me remember the Wargle thing again, and I just realized we never properly asked: RespectTheBlade, did you talk to Wargle? If yes, did she tell you anything? If not, did you receive any sort of other indication of having been targeted with something that might have been what made Wargle conclude you were innocent?


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Obligatory "I didn't do it (meaning it's probably Superbird, and if it's Superbird that means Mai is probably not in on it unless Superbird converted her to cult or something, and if it's not Superbird it's probably Butterfree, for the reasons she outlined above)"


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Butterfree said:


> Which brings my attention back to Superbird which makes me remember the Wargle thing again, and I just realized we never properly asked: RespectTheBlade, did you talk to Wargle? If yes, did she tell you anything? If not, did you receive any sort of other indication of having been targeted with something that might have been what made Wargle conclude you were innocent?


RTB, please reexist :(

Okay, uhm, it's been a while so I guess I'm gonna vote *Alligates?* Alignment doesn't change with lovering, but I don't particularly want to kill my lover again... I could be convinced, but.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Whoops sorry I've had no wifi for most of today. Was on a car trip to Boston. I did receive a pm from.wargle, entitled 'sleep talk' and reading: 


> Hello! I am making a list of people and their roles! If you could tell me your role and moves, it would be great.


However by the time I was able to reply due to wifi constraints the night phase had already ended.

I'm going to hold off on voting for now.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Right. So since RespectTheBlade seems to confirm Superbird's account of the Wargle thing, and it fits with my previous theory that Wargle's innocents were based on people she had managed to talk to, I'm also betting on *Alligates*. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

:(


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Less and less volunteers were available for the lynch mob, and this moment dispalyed it best. Two against four is almost closer to fair fight than it is to gang press. *Allligates* fought til the end, but the marginally superior numbers still prevailed.

Even as the sun finished crossing the sky, the few and fewer survivors eyed each other carefully, hoping to gauge how to best take each of everyone else on in a fight, if worst would come to worst.

*Twins Alligates were defeated! They were innocent.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

The screeching from the nights previous seemed to have ceased -- but that did not mean that the Town rested in silence that night. Thunderous noises of an utterly vicious struggle kept all awake, but none brave enough to get out and check what in the dickens was going on out there.

When they finally rose into the morning and outside, they saw that the events earlier had left a wrecked and ruinous wake, with so much smashed litter to go by that walking was tough on some patches.

*Superbird* lay solidly buried underneath one of the piles of rubble, but his exact predicament was not to become known for the time being.

*Bird Keeper Superbird was defeated! He was innocent.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

...crap. That was me. I was so sure if it wasn't Alligates it had to be Superbird and wanted to save us all time. Ugh.

Moreover, I was apparently attacked in the night, so our remaining villain has a killing move they've been concealing all this time.

I'm still pretty sure RespectTheBlade is innocent, and Superbird's innocence only makes that more likely because of the Wargle thing, so *Mai* has pretty much got to be the evil mastermind here. I guess I kind of had it figured out back when The Thing happened, apart from Eifie legitimately being innocent - thinking back, all we really confirmed with Eifie's death gambit was that Mai has Captivate and Role Play, which does not automatically mean "not evil" but I was fixated on the idea Eifie was in on it plus something about the number of moves which, really, Pokémon can have four moves, I have three, it was really not that unlikely, self.

Well played, though!


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh, it was also the thing about thinking evil Mai = cult leader who lovered the "neither innocent nor mafia" people, therefore Eifie's innocence = not-evil Mai. Which is not necessarily the case.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Uh, not quite.

How do you know you were attacked/how did you survive? Was it detect?

"Killing is bad" should be a given at this point in the game; obviously we have an admission from Butterfree here. I was initially confused that Superbird only died, when clearly Butterfree could just kill us both with my role play being exhausted, but I figure this: if she killed us /both/, it would be even more obvious that she was being malicious and the vote tie would go against her.

And since we don't actually know whether Negrek had detect, Butterfree could, of course, be making that power up: I don't think anyone else at all claimed to have three powers, and I only have two. Saying you're one-shot bulletproof is a decent way of deterring people from killing you, and claiming it's been broken is a good way to pass suspicion on someone else.

Lovering _and_ culting is extremely far-fetched (we don't even know for sure that there's anyone with three actions), and we've already established I haven't culted the people I've loved. (How many people would die if I did, then?) RespectTheBlade is a slight possibility, and it would've been a brilliant ploy to gain trust to start the fight, gain trust, and then disperse it, but right now I'm more suspicious of *Butterfree* right now.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Uh, I already claimed to have Detect, before Negrek did; see here. The fact you'd apparently forgotten certainly explains nicely why you'd target me for a nightkill anyway, though.

I don't think you have lovering and culting. I don't think there is a cult at all anymore. I think you've been good old mafia all along, helped by your ability to lover peple and thus innocuously gain their trust and information. You're the one who first suggested a cultafia in the first place in fact, as far as I can tell (here), which would sure be convenient for a solo mafia. I thought Negrek was originally mafia who was culted, but now I'm guessing neg was just some kind of rogue vigilante role; VM was probably something alien-esque or something of the like. _Everybody else_ has flipped innocent - two third-alignment roles in a big game is not at all implausible. And a game with only a single mafia member, whose actions are designed around building trust with the town, is _exactly_ the kind of thing MF might do to screw with us.

I was baffled by how there was apparently a scum killing role around but it kept not doing anything - but that no longer seems so strange. To the single mafia it was imperative _not to be caught committing murders_, and not to fall under suspicion in any way.

It all fits. Hell, I was somewhat surprised when during The Thing Mai didn't accuse me of being desperate scum trying to get out of being lynched - I didn't think I was all that trusted, and I was really aware it was something I might have assumed if I'd been on the other side. I kind of expected to be lynched on that basis, but hoped my arguments would persuade people to consider them once I flipped innocent. But Mai never raised that possibility - _because they already knew that I would flip innocent_.

So, in summary, I think Mai's moves are Role Play, Captivate, The Thing, and a killing move. They're all interesting moves to give a solo mafia. I would be _extremely_ surprised if I'm wrong at this point.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

As for killing Superbird, we all seemed to be in agreement that it was either Alligates or Superbird, and this has been a long, long game, and there was a tiny chance Superbird might have something up his sleeve. Plus I had a silly little desire to actually use my vigilante powers to down a bad guy for once (which I freely admit was pretty silly). I should have suggested doing it in the day discussion - it just didn't occur to me until the day was over, and I'm sorry for that oversight.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Wait, sorry, misread your thing about Detect. Yes, I survived because of Detect, and MF PMed me to alert me that I'd been attacked; no, I don't suppose you have any proof that I have Detect, per se, but while Negrek may not have explicitly mentioned having Detect, it is at least implied by the fact neg didn't remark on it when arguing based on our mirror-ness. (Of course, we shouldn't exactly trust Negrek either way, but one would have thought Negrek would have used my claim of Detect as additional evidence when accusing me, if neg had known I was lying about it.)

Either way, I don't see what I'd gain by claiming I was attacked here if I hadn't been; claiming I know the remaining scum has a killing move was not exactly central to my argument that the remaining scum is you.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Butterfree said:


> Uh, I already claimed to have Detect, before Negrek did; see here. The fact you'd apparently forgotten certainly explains nicely why you'd target me for a nightkill anyway, though.
> 
> I don't think you have lovering and culting. I don't think there is a cult at all anymore. I think you've been good old mafia all along, helped by your ability to lover peple and thus innocuously gain their trust and information. You're the one who first suggested a cultafia in the first place in fact, as far as I can tell (here), which would sure be convenient for a solo mafia. I thought Negrek was originally mafia who was culted, but now I'm guessing neg was just some kind of rogue vigilante role; VM was probably something alien-esque or something of the like. _Everybody else_ has flipped innocent - two third-alignment roles in a big game is not at all implausible. And a game with only a single mafia member, whose actions are designed around building trust with the town, is _exactly_ the kind of thing MF might do to screw with us.
> 
> I was baffled by how there was apparently a scum killing role around but it kept not doing anything - but that no longer seems so strange. To the single mafia it was imperative _not to be caught committing murders_, and not to fall under suspicion in any way.
> 
> It all fits. Hell, I was somewhat surprised when during The Thing Mai didn't accuse me of being desperate scum trying to get out of being lynched - I didn't think I was all that trusted, and I was really aware it was something I might have assumed if I'd been on the other side. I kind of expected to be lynched on that basis, but hoped my arguments would persuade people to consider them once I flipped innocent. But Mai never raised that possibility - _because they already knew that I would flip innocent_.
> 
> So, in summary, I think Mai's moves are Role Play, Captivate, The Thing, and a killing move. They're all interesting moves to give a solo mafia. I would be _extremely_ surprised if I'm wrong at this point.


I didn't forget; I was confirming, since earlier you didn't sound completely certain that that was what detect did in the first place.

What do you mean? You weren't up for being lynched in the first place. I thought you were extremely trusted, actually, considering Eifie, my own lover, thought that you were more trusted than me. How... is that a convincing argument? Scum accuse innocents all the time of being scum. That's how they get people lynched. (I wasn't that suspicious of you because to be honest Eifie kind of dictated my opinions for a while... I wasn't paying too much attention, and I did bring it up once or twice.)

I think you're a better person for lone mafia, actually, considering we know that you have a killing action and have been using it (only to kill innocents!). Four moves, really? They don't mesh with my other ones much at all. (And that would make Eifie's role almost completely useless! When she only has one move!)

And if Negrek is a rogue vigilante, then you have a much higher chance of being one too; roleblocking is a much more fitting second power, too. (And if you two weren't actually together, then there was a reason for you two to have that huge argument.) We don't know anything about VM.

It... doesn't really fit too much at all.



Butterfree said:


> Either way, I don't see what I'd gain by claiming I was attacked here if I hadn't been; claiming I know the remaining scum has a killing move was not exactly central to my argument that the remaining scum is you.


It gives you something more to accuse me of, and allows you to change your accusation from cult leader to lone mafia.

(I think I'm more neutral to the remaining scum being you or RTB - for RTB two day/lynch powers mesh really well - but the more we argue, the more my opinion tilts???)

(RTB, do you have any other powers that might be useful here? You never mentioned any, 99% sure, but.)


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



			
				Mai said:
			
		

> You weren't up for being lynched in the first place.


Yes, I was...? This was during The Thing, where, while we were hoping for RTB to be able to override the day decision, there was still a lynch vote between the two of us. (Not that that's the most pertinent question - you could have accused me even if I _couldn't_ have been lynched on that particular day.)

I'd been accused before, by multiple people; Eifie was just about the only person who'd expressed trusting me. Alligates in the post just before Eifie's said they trusted me _least_ of everyone, in fact.



			
				Mai said:
			
		

> Scum accuse innocents all the time of being scum. That's how they get people lynched.


Scum do accuse innocents of being scum all the time, but when X is accusing Y, Y accuses X back, X is lynched, and they turn out to be innocent, Y tends to be under suspicion, since X's confirmed innocence makes their accusations more credible and someone who retaliated against them by accusing X them more suspicious. And a solo mafia needs to not draw suspicion above all else, hence why you'd focus only on arguing fiercely against my reasoning for suspecting you and not on the seemingly reasonable possibility that I was doing this because I was scum.

I don't know what Eifie's role was actually supposed to do, but we only assumed it was supposed to protect from culting because we were convinced there was a cult. Then again, in theory, maybe VM really was some sort of cult leader who just turned out to not really manage to get anything done, making Eifie's role irrelevant. (...Hmm, then maybe Negrek _did_ get culted.) I don't know; as you rightly noted, we don't know anything about VM other than that he was some sort of third faction. All I know is since I was attacked in the night, you have to have a killing role, which implies you at least are mafia and not cult.

Why would I particularly _want_ to change my accusation from cult to lone mafia, or accuse you of something more? The only question here is who is the remaining scum; there is nothing more powerful about the statement "You're the remaining scum, and you're mafia instead of cult and have a killing action" than "You're the remaining scum" when the reason I have for thinking the former over the latter is so obviously take-my-word-for-it. We'd want to lynch you if you were the remaining scum either way. I said I was attacked and that you're mafia simply because that's the truth as far as I can tell.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Butterfree said:


> Yes, I was...? This was during The Thing, where, while we were hoping for RTB to be able to override the day decision, there was still a lynch vote between the two of us. (Not that that's the most pertinent question - you could have accused me even if I _couldn't_ have been lynched on that particular day.)
> 
> I'd been accused before, by multiple people; Eifie was just about the only person who'd expressed trusting me. Alligates in the post just before Eifie's said they trusted me _least_ of everyone, in fact.


Not at the beginning? You said "Hell, I was somewhat surprised when during The Thing Mai didn't accuse me of being desperate scum trying to get out of being lynched." You weren't up for being lynched in the first place, hopeandjoy was, so why would you be a desperate scum trying to get out it? You doing that seemed to make no sense. I didn't think too hard and get centered on you being scum because that didn't make much sense at all to be making that move, and like I said, Eifie trusted you.



> (Not that that's the most pertinent question - you could have accused me even if I _couldn't_ have been lynched on that particular day.)


Are you... saying... that I should've been suspicious of you _just for existing,_ even if you couldn't be lynched (therefore having no reason to lynch you), and not doing so makes me suspicious myself???

Alligates still trusted you significantly, and she ranked you above Superbird.



Alligates said:


> Butterfree - I don't think interaction with Negrek was staged, which means probably not a cult, if not a cult then (because cult has not won yet, there is probably an inactive or unable-to-cult leader, meaning Butterfree is PROBABLY not cult - if cultness is on a scale of red to green following the 'rainbow'/roy g biv with red the lowest, say, she'd probably be somewhere from red-orange to yellow-orange)
> 
> [...]
> 
> So tldr: the red to green scale red=most likely innocent
> Mai: ? (more recent data pls)
> hopeandjoy: red
> red (this is me so there is a bias)
> superbird: yellow/? (idk man his absence is explained but the haj thing is not)
> rtb: red
> butterfree: orangeish
> eifie: I have no clue because depends on cult motivations which idk so


The person who was pushing for your lynch the hardest turned up third-party. Bussing had been brought up only slightly. _Why is not having anything against you so terrible?_

(Well, now I do, I guess.)



Butterfree said:


> Scum do accuse innocents of being scum all the time, but when X is accusing Y, Y accuses X back, X is lynched, and they turn out to be innocent, Y tends to be under suspicion, since X's confirmed innocence makes their accusations more credible and someone who retaliated against them by accusing X them more suspicious. And a solo mafia needs to not draw suspicion above all else, hence why you'd focus only on arguing fiercely against my reasoning for suspecting you and not on the seemingly reasonable possibility that I was doing this because I was scum.


Okay, my first reaction to this was "confusing", but...

You're arguing this under the assumption that I am totally scum and you are totally innocent _and_ I know that. (Obviously stated more for RTB than for you.)

I was doing that because I thought it was a _third_ person, in this case Alligates. Though that turned out to be probably wrong, I thought that possibility was more likely than you being mafia and doing this precisely to get me lynched when you aren't in harm's way in the first place. That seemed like an unlikely thing to happen. Those... things you said are usually true, but it doesn't stop scum a lot of the time??? I've drawn _a lot_ of suspicion over this game, almost certainly more than you, since like the past three days the question has been "Is Mai a cultmaster?", so I haven't exactly been doing what a solo mafia would want to be doing.



Butterfree said:


> All I know is since I was attacked in the night, you have to have a killing role, which implies you at least are mafia and not cult.
> 
> Why would I particularly _want_ to change my accusation from cult to lone mafia, or accuse you of something more? The only question here is who is the remaining scum; there is nothing more powerful about the statement "You're the remaining scum, and you're mafia instead of cult and have a killing action" than "You're the remaining scum" when the reason I have for thinking the former over the latter is so obviously take-my-word-for-it. We'd want to lynch you if you were the remaining scum either way. I said I was attacked and that you're mafia simply because that's the truth as far as I can tell.


_I_ don't have to have a killing role. We've been ignoring RTB this whole time, and it could've even been Superbird using your action against you as a protection for if you were scum. Come to think of it, considering there's _no one else_ who has a copyable night action, you've be the only target - so why not target you for both, when RTB looked pretty innocent and he would die if I did?

... Actually, I think that's my new theory, now.

Because we've established that I'm not a cultmaster, or at the very least, that my lovers aren't cultists?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



			
				Mai said:
			
		

> Not at the beginning? You said "Hell, I was somewhat surprised when during The Thing Mai didn't accuse me of being desperate scum trying to get out of being lynched." You weren't up for being lynched in the first place, hopeandjoy was, so why would you be a desperate scum trying to get out it? You doing that seemed to make no sense.


Oh, no, I'm not suggesting you should have assumed I did The Thing (which, yes, would have made no sense at all). I'm talking about _during_ The Thing, when I started to think you and Eifie were behind everything, and rather than assume I was just scum trying to get you lynched instead of me (as I'd assumed you would), you focused entirely on arguing your own innocence. I was pleasantly surprised at the time, since I really thought I was effectively sacrificing myself by making that accusation while being (as I perceived it, at least) not remotely trusted by anyone except Eifie, but didn't think any more of it until now.

Regarding Alligates, I'm thinking specifically of this post, where she explicitly said she trusted me least of everyone.



			
				Mai said:
			
		

> I don't have to have a killing role. We've been ignoring RTB this whole time, and it could've even been Superbird using your action against you as a protection for if you were scum. Come to think of it, considering there's no one else who has a copyable night action, you've be the only target - so why not target you for both, when RTB looked pretty innocent and he would die if I did?
> 
> ... Actually, I think that's my new theory, now.


Well, yes, assuming the killing role is you was simply because I was pretty sure you were more suspicious than RTB (because it wouldn't quite make sense for him to have The Thing, and because Wargle had apparently confirmed him to be innocent before according to Superbird).

I didn't think of it being Superbird mirroring me, though - now that you say it, that's completely plausible as an explanation for why I was apparently attacked in the night. So yes, you're not necessarily mafia or have a killing action.

Regardless, I still think you're likelier to be the remaining scum than RTB. There are reasonable facts backing up his innocence, while as far as I can tell my reasoning for why your innocence had not been as clearly established as we'd assumed still stands.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Butterfree said:


> Oh, no, I'm not suggesting you should have assumed I did The Thing (which, yes, would have made no sense at all). I'm talking about _during_ The Thing, when I started to think you and Eifie were behind everything, and rather than assume I was just scum trying to get you lynched instead of me (as I'd assumed you would), you focused entirely on arguing your own innocence. I was pleasantly surprised at the time, since I really thought I was effectively sacrificing myself by making that accusation while being (as I perceived it, at least) not remotely trusted by anyone except Eifie, but didn't think any more of it until now.
> 
> Regarding Alligates, I'm thinking specifically of this post, where she explicitly said she trusted me least of everyone.


Ah. Well, like I said: I didn't think you starting The Thing made sense, so I didn't think you were scum? I thought a third person started it, so I focused on that instead of tossing out accusations at everyone I was unsure of - which I have a tendency to do sometimes, but it's not very helpful. It's either that or focus on one possibility, often excessively... I thought you were extremely trusted, which might've been a misjudgment on my part, but really: not immediately responding _I think you're scum,_ repeatedly, loudly, when someone suspects you? Not that significant! Especially from when my perception, most people _already_ thought I was scum.

Also, I did point it out. That wasn't my main argument because like I said, I thought it was a third party, and _I was arguing for an abstain instead._ To gather more information and prevent a mislynch. How is that a mafia move?

I read that as Alligates trusting everyone, but you slightly less... I still absorbed "Butterfree is trusted."



Butterfree said:


> Regardless, I still think you're likelier to be the remaining scum than RTB. There are reasonable facts backing up his innocence, while as far as I can tell my reasoning for why your innocence had not been as clearly established as we'd assumed still stands.


Wargle never really clarified how she knew innocence, did she? It might've just been "I talked to this person and I believed them when they said they weren't scum."

Plus, RTB has been extremely quiet all game, significantly moreso than me (and I've been under fire a lot for being inactive, yes, but it's RTB's seven to my _thirty-seven_). He has agreed with Eifie's thinking/advocated doing nothing, added nothing except "maybe lynch the GM??? I don't know," when that turned out to be pointless, expressed nothing much, roleclaimed (notably, a single power), voted for me ( eh?), confirmed his changing of the day decision and gave excuses for his absence, and finally, fed us info that luckily seemed to confirm his innocence and gave more excuses.

None of those posts have been particularly helpful. That last one even seems to imply that Wargle doesn't know who she's talking to/doesn't know their innocence. Sure, RTB changed the day decision, but that was after we had all called for him and I had posted this; if he didn't, then he probably would've been under serious fire for ignoring us.

We've done a lot of testing on my claims; while it's true, they aren't my innocence, they back it up a lot, right? Meanwhile... not so much RTB, since we never solidified Wargle if I recall correctly.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



			
				Mai said:
			
		

> Also, I did point it out. That wasn't my main argument because like I said, I thought it was a third party, and I was arguing for an abstain instead. To gather more information and prevent a mislynch. How is that a mafia move?


Well, it's not so much that it's a mafia move - like I said, I didn't really think anything of it at the time - as that once I was getting pretty convinced you were mafia for other reasons, I thought back to that and it suddenly made perfect sense. Like, if you _were_ lone mafia you definitely would want to mostly argue you're innocent rather than counter-accuse in this situation, so not going "Hey, Butterfree sure is being accusation-happy all of a sudden now that she might be lynched if RTB doesn't get here in time" is less surprising if you're mafia than if you're not mafia (you did bring up the possibility that I was scum in general, but not, as far as I could tell, in connection with the fact I was accusing you). Of course this wouldn't indicate you're mafia on its own - it's entirely possible you just believed my suspicions were probably sincere. But given I already suspect you of being mafia, that's something that ever so slightly strengthens my suspicions.

It's basically the same as how "people have been nightkilled but only once in a blue moon" makes _more_ sense in light of the theory that we're dealing with a lone mafia, since a lone mafia would prioritize not coming under suspicion over getting people killed as fast as possible. It doesn't in itself indicate there's a lone mafia, but if the "lone mafia" hypothesis is already being considered for other reasons, that's a point in its favor - an established pattern that fits better with that hypothesis than the alternative.


We never established exactly how Wargle believes she knows alignment, but "believing people when they say they're innocent" would be rather unbelievably naïve in a mafia game, so I highly doubt that's it. I'm still sticking with my theory that Wargle's role description indicated she would be able to talk to a random _innocent_, or at least non-mafia player, each night, and the list of people she gave to Superbird is simply the people she's been assigned to talk to. Given Wargle and Superbird's innocence seems to confirm Wargle's information is at least honest, there are as far as I can see exactly three ways that RTB could not be innocent:

a) RTB was innocent at the time Wargle talked to him, but was subsequently recruited into a cult. As far as I can tell this is flat-out impossible at this point - Negrek was lynched the same day Superbird posted about knowing hopeandjoy was innocent, and Wargle must have talked to RTB _after_ telling Superbird about hopeandjoy (unless she'd just randomly decided to conceal some of the names she'd talked to, which doesn't appear to make any sense). VM was lynched even earlier. If there was a surviving cult member who could recruit RTB after Negrek was killed, who was it? Everyone who has died since then has flipped innocent, and if it were one of us the cult would have already won by now.

b) Wargle was incorrect in assuming these people were innocent. Like I said, I have a hard time believing she'd just assume that for no good reason - the only way I can see this being the case is if she interpreted a role description that says she can talk to _non-mafia_ players as meaning they're innocent, when really she could also talk to cult members. But the more I think about that, the less sense it makes - if you're going to disallow talking to mafia players, even hypothetically for a game where the only antagonist is a cult, why wouldn't you disallow talking to the cult? If the problem is not wanting the baddies to be aware of this silent town ally, you absolutely should make the cult impossible to talk to, and because the player she can talk to each night appears to be random, there are no issues like knowing somebody has been recruited if you talked to them once but aren't allowed to talk to them when you try again.

c) RTB is some kind of Godfather-like mafia role that appears innocent to Wargle. I suppose in a way this goes well with the power to override the day decision, but it seems a serious stretch to me - again, I really think Wargle's innocents were just people she'd managed to talk to, and if you have a role that can only talk to innocents because you want its existence to be secret from the mafia, why on earth would you make a mafia role that it can talk to anyway?

You have a point about his lack of real contributions and that he might have drawn fire if he hadn't overridden the day decision there (though the fact he was very inactive anyway would have made it a lot more innocuous than otherwise), but on balance the Wargle thing seems fairly solid to me.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

...okay, I guess in case b) it is possible you'd allow talking to the cult because somebody recruited into the cult might have already known about Wargle and thus the cult might find out anyway. Fair enough. Under that assumption presumably VM would have been cult leader, recruited RTB and possibly Negrek before being lynched, and RTB hasn't been able to do anything but attempt to quietly get by and survive since. I guess that works out. Not sure I'm convinced, though.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Butterfree said:


> Well, it's not so much that it's a mafia move - like I said, I didn't really think anything of it at the time - as that once I was getting pretty convinced you were mafia for other reasons, I thought back to that and it suddenly made perfect sense. Like, if you _were_ lone mafia you definitely would want to mostly argue you're innocent rather than counter-accuse in this situation, so not going "Hey, Butterfree sure is being accusation-happy all of a sudden now that she might be lynched if RTB doesn't get here in time" is less surprising if you're mafia than if you're not mafia (you did bring up the possibility that I was scum in general, but not, as far as I could tell, in connection with the fact I was accusing you). Of course this wouldn't indicate you're mafia on its own - it's entirely possible you just believed my suspicions were probably sincere. But given I already suspect you of being mafia, that's something that ever so slightly strengthens my suspicions.


... I pretty much did, like I said, people have been accusing me most of the game??? Ugh. We've gone over almost everything at this point and I've explained and offered valid defenses, I don't get what's left to be suspicious of, honestly... (this does not help in that I haven't actually figured out which of you two I think is scum. Being innocent does not mean I have all the answers...)



Butterfree said:


> It's basically the same as how "people have been nightkilled but only once in a blue moon" makes _more_ sense in light of the theory that we're dealing with a lone mafia, since a lone mafia would prioritize not coming under suspicion over getting people killed as fast as possible. It doesn't in itself indicate there's a lone mafia, but if the "lone mafia" hypothesis is already being considered for other reasons, that's a point in its favor - an established pattern that fits better with that hypothesis than the alternative.


Since this has been bothering me, I went through the whole game thread (it was awful) and counted all the deaths:

hopeandjoy: modkilled, innocent.
Light: killed by ... ?
Alligates: lynched, innocent.
Zexion: killed by ... ? innocent.
Superbird: killed by Butterfree, innocent.
Flora: lynched
Wargle: lynched, innocent.
DarkAura: lynched, innocent.
Zero Moment: lynched, innocent.
Negrek: lynched, third party.
Eifie: killed by Butterfree via role play, innocent.
Visitor Message: lynched, third party.

Night Zero: No Death
Day One: Abstain
Night One: No Death
Day Two: Wargle, innocent
Night Two: No Death
Day Three: VM, third party
Night Three: Light (PRESUMED NEGREK)
Day Four: Flora, innocent
Night Four: No Death
Day Five: Zero Moment, innocent
Night Five: No Death
Day Six: Negrek, third party
Night Six: No Death
Day Seven: DarkAura, innocent
Night Seven: Zexion, innocent (UNKNOWN)
Day Eight: Abstain [hopeandjoy dies, innocent] [The Thing]
Night Eight: Eifie, innocent (BUTTERFREE VIA ROLE PLAY)
Day Nine: Alligates, innocent
Night Nine: Superbird, innocent (UNKNOWN)

That doesn't make any sense with mafia at all, let alone lone. There are only two/maybe three unexplained deaths, period: there's no reason to abstain from killing that many times, especially when there was only one inforole (Zexion) that maybe could've found out who did what, _and_ I haven't been accusing people enough, apparently. (On suspecting me as lone mafia, what else would I be doing during the night? Role playing? _Why_ would I suspect being killed that much when there have been so few deaths?) No matter what happens, mafia need to be the last one standing to win, and the farther the game goes on the more likely they are to be lynched. There were no real protection roles to block someone, so saying I've been killing but it's been blocked doesn't make sense either: only your roleblocking and hopeandjoy could prevent things, if I recall correctly, and she never even used that.

... Also, why are we saying "lone mafia" instead of serial killer, anyway? A mafia would require goons/dons, I would think, and you even called Negrek a "rogue vigilante" earlier. I don't know what this indicates, but I'm slightly disturbed. (A serial killer would be third-party, so it wouldn't be mafia and therefore "this person is not mafia" means less???)



Butterfree said:


> You have a point about his lack of real contributions and that he might have drawn fire if he hadn't overridden the day decision there (though the fact he was very inactive anyway would have made it a lot more innocuous than otherwise), but on balance the Wargle thing seems fairly solid to me.


I don't know about the Wargle thing, so my explanation until I figure it out is this game makes my head hurt. But seriously, we don't have any idea why Wargle thinks the people she's talked to are innocent, we just know that she thinks they are. The information may have been changed or been inaccurate. (I'm asking Metallica if I can still talk to my dead lovers ... maybe Superbird or Eifie will have a better idea somehow :D)

My specifically calling him out would've hurt that excuse significantly, though, since he couldn't say he wasn't online. I would think behavior is _very_ significant in the game where we can't even figure out what type of scum we're dealing with. >|||


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Alright, time for the reveal. 

I'm completely innocent-aligned, and to prove it, I will use my secondary power. I can revive a player once per game. The votes are tied now, and due to a condition of my first power, my vote counts are meaningless. Here, watch. *Butterfree*.

Wait until the end of the day phase. If It's pretty obvious what happens now- no deaths means that I'm telling you the truth, and Butterfree dying means that I'm a liar. I'm unsure if you're able to do this, but killing me during the day phase would be inadvisable. The revival, remmber. 

So tell me who you want to revive. And make sure they're innocent. (Oh, and MF I'm not entirely sure of this but do cult members (if a cult were to even exist in this game) keep their cult alignment upon death?)


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



RespectTheBlade said:


> Alright, time for the reveal.
> 
> I'm completely innocent-aligned, and to prove it, I will use my secondary power. I can revive a player once per game. The votes are tied now, and due to a condition of my first power, my vote counts are meaningless. Here, watch. *Butterfree*.
> 
> Wait until the end of the day phase. If It's pretty obvious what happens now- no deaths means that I'm telling you the truth, and Butterfree dying means that I'm a liar. I'm unsure if you're able to do this, but killing me during the day phase would be inadvisable. The revival, remmber.
> 
> So tell me who you want to revive. And make sure they're innocent. (Oh, and MF I'm not entirely sure of this but do cult members (if a cult were to even exist in this game) keep their cult alignment upon death?)


That is... very bizarre and very convincing, somehow. Alright, I think I'm pretty sure Butterfree is the remaining scum now...

(If Butterfree dies and you have a killing action, there's nothing I can do, though... Butterfree could kill you if you step out of line/your vote counts, but I'm not quite sure that means I want to be lynched. :V Ah, well, assuming you're innocent...)

For revivals:

Zexion gives us much-needed info, but may just die again if there's an actual killer with no restrictions. (RTB, can you ask when the revival occurs? At the beginning or end of the night - can they use their actions?)
Superbird can use _'s action on _ to prevent killing/kill the killer, may not be helpful.
hopeandjoy can protect one of us from everyone else's actions, but who? Also provides very little info.
Eifie... is probably useless now, actually?

Wait a second, _Wargle._

Problem, though: RTB is creating a vote tie, which is not a necessary abstain. Metallica, what would a tie mean in this case?

(Or, Butterfree, agree to abstain, maybe?)


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



			
				Mai said:
			
		

> ... I pretty much did, like I said, people have been accusing me most of the game??? Ugh. We've gone over almost everything at this point and I've explained and offered valid defenses, I don't get what's left to be suspicious of, honestly...


Again: I mainly think you're the remaining scum simply because I think RTB's innocence is better established than yours, and I know it's not me. Everything else I've brought up is circumstantial evidence, stuff that's like "hey, that would make a lot of sense if Mai was scum". I am not and never have been claiming that these things implicate you _in themselves_. I'm not sure why you're still arguing "Well, that doesn't make me mafia" when this has never been about these things automatically making you mafia.



			
				Mai said:
			
		

> Also, why are we saying "lone mafia" instead of serial killer, anyway?


Because I didn't remember serial killer was an existing role functionally equivalent to what I was suggesting?

Hm, I didn't assume Negrek killed Light - I thought we'd ruled that out before for some reason, although I can't actually remember why. I'd honestly think a careful serial killer would abstain a lot - the more you kill, the more you open yourself up to the possibility of being detected by some sort of inforole, and once serious suspicion falls on you you're pretty much dead, compared to a multi-person mafia where it's okay for individual members to be sacrificed for the cause. But I suppose that makes less sense in this game - we've known about most everyone's roles for a while, which should have made intelligently directed killing pretty safe. Either way, I'm not actually particularly thinking this is the case anymore since we've deduced it's likely the attack on me came from Superbird and thus we still could be dealing with some sort of cult thing, so the point is kind of moot. I only mentioned it in my last post as an example of the kind of weak evidence I was talking about, which apparently didn't get across right at all.

Regardless, I think it would be useful to hear what RTB has to say at this point. The scenario I mentioned in my previous post is giving me pause.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

aaaaa ninja'd why did this happen the one time I didn't refresh before posting

Anyway, whoa. That's a twist. Still processing. I agree Wargle seems useful to revive?

And yes, we'd want to know what a tie means here. And yes, abstaining is a good idea. *Abstain.*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

(Actually, I guess Wargle more solidifies RTB's innocence, which the revival does in the first place... uhm, is there anything that can confirm or refute either Butterfree's or my innocence?)


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*Abstain.*

[Your whole quote from before, since quoting it would be lengthy and pointless since I'm not responding to it all.]

Yeah, I seemed to misinterpret what you were saying, then. 

I'm pretty sure Negrek just denied it, and then we lynched neg and yeah. Serial killer wording was mostly pointless speculation because uhm. I guess that's a lot of what we're doing now. Not really the climax of the game, but lots of inferences.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Mai said:


> [Your whole quote from before, since quoting it would be lengthy and pointless since I'm not responding to it all.]


(By your I mean Butterfree, I hope it was obvious but I'm bad at communication while multitasking so.)


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

If we were to get a tied vote (which doesn't seem to be the case now), we'd technically get time extensions first, if it's reasonable to hand them down, and then... we'd run into the age-old problem of "I don't have a definitive way to handle tiebreaking", although I'm slightly inclined towards random tiebreaking for this game.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



RespectTheBlade said:


> Alright, time for the reveal.
> 
> I'm completely innocent-aligned, and to prove it, I will use my secondary power. I can revive a player once per game. The votes are tied now, and due to a condition of my first power, my vote counts are meaningless. Here, watch. *Butterfree*.


I just realized that with _both_ of us abstaining, your vote can't be proven to not work since you'd be outnumbered anyway... *retracting* my vote, I guess, then.

(The vote not counting isn't the notable part, I think; I would say it's the reviving part, but whatever.)


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm not sure we should be doing the vote-counting thing at all. If RTB _were_ the last scum and had a killing move, this would be a really devious way to win the game - the day phase ends, whoops his vote did count, I'm dead, you're helpless as he guns you down. (It would work marginally better if we had him vote for you instead, if we really wanted to test the vote thing, since then in case you did die I could target him in the night and go for at least a double knockout.)

If we're going to have him revive someone anyway, though, I don't think there's any point in testing the vote thing - we'd find out a _bit_ earlier, sure, but with the reviving we'll still find out before the next day phase.

Wargle might have some other information? I don't know; I don't see another obvious person who'd be useful here, and it seems _more_ likely Wargle could come in handy than just some randomer, but then again it's early in the morning.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Butterfree said:


> I'm not sure we should be doing the vote-counting thing at all. If RTB _were_ the last scum and had a killing move, this would be a really devious way to win the game - the day phase ends, whoops his vote did count, I'm dead, you're helpless as he guns you down. (It would work marginally better if we had him vote for you instead, if we really wanted to test the vote thing, since then in case you did die I could target him in the night and go for at least a double knockout.)
> 
> If we're going to have him revive someone anyway, though, I don't think there's any point in testing the vote thing - we'd find out a _bit_ earlier, sure, but with the reviving we'll still find out before the next day phase.
> 
> Wargle might have some other information? I don't know; I don't see another obvious person who'd be useful here, and it seems _more_ likely Wargle could come in handy than just some randomer, but then again it's early in the morning.


Yeah. So *abstain* again, I guess.

All possible revivals:

hopeandjoy: Unlikely to have any useful info. Action could possibly protect one of us from the others, but is unlikely to be helpful.
Light: Unlikely to have any useful info. Action is unlikely to be helpful; killing is not what we want here.
Alligates: Unlikely to have any useful info. Action is unlikely to be helpful; no one who doesn't want their action publicized is going to target her.
_Zexion: May or may not have useful info. Action may be helpful; info can be very useful._
_Superbird: May or may not have useful info. Action may be helpful; mirror move may kill killers or shed light on actions._
Flora: Unlikely to have any useful info. Completely unknown action.
_Wargle: Likely to have useful info. Action is unlikely to be helpful - skill swap may complicate things** (which is likely to be passed on: "A player who has this power at the end of the game will lose, regardless of completing their win condition, unless they are dead or this power has been passed along at least three times (players newly recieving this power will not be informed of the running count)." and sleep talk, which may only be effective when dead._
DarkAura: Unlikely to have any useful info. Action is unlikely to be helpful; bodyguarding is unlikely to help when killing has been very sparse. (Though is now undetectable and unpreventable.)
Zero Moment: Unlikely to have any useful info. Action is unlikely to be helpful; endure only protects himself, and killing is in no way what we want right now. *
Negrek: Third party. No.
Eifie: Unlikely to have any useful info. Action is too vague to rely on.
Visitor Message: Third party. No.

* This means don't kill anyone tonight, Butterfree. >|||

** Actually, having Wargle skill swap may be helpful in illuminating/confirming other people's claims. (And then there should be three swaps; me ==> Light; Light ==> Wargle; Wargle ==> ?) However, the info can't be trusted to be absolute, since "some powers may not be swapped out by this one" and the swapped power may be only one out of two or three.

The timeline of the revival is very important; we need to know whether Wargle can use her action, whether she can be killed again after she's revived, and, if she targets me, if she can become my lover (and if so, if someone can kill us both then).


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'll keep my vote, just to prove my votes are meaningless for the time being, and I assume I'm to revive Wargle? I still would really like to know if the cult affiliation is kept upon death. Wouldn't want to accidentally revive a cult member, though looking back at it Wargle seems like a pretty trustworthy choice.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



RespectTheBlade said:


> I'll keep my vote, just to prove my votes are meaningless for the time being, and I assume I'm to revive Wargle? I still would really like to know if the cult affiliation is kept upon death. Wouldn't want to accidentally revive a cult member, though looking back at it Wargle seems like a pretty trustworthy choice.


It seems like it, unless Butterfree has any other ideas. Pretty sure you need to be PMing Metallica all these questions; can't answer them publicly and confirm your role, after all.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yeah, no, I still think Wargle is probably the most useful person to revive.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

For the record -- since answering this publically still doesn't prove any suppositions made thus far -- the alignment a player had at the time when they died is, in principle, kept.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Of the three that remained, two discussed very vividly... The third had little to say, but with few words, he turned the tone of the conversation right upside-down.

Just as the few remaining players seemed to feel at least partially in control of everything, however, they saw something -- or, rather, _someone_ -- quite unexpected.

"Dead, me? As if." He spat. "I was only... waiting."

*Zero Moment is alive!

No one was lynched.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Another night falls in the town as the players question even what their eyes and ears tell them. Just moments before, it seemed almost as if a dead player was walking again...

... And when they woke up, they found that there were _two_ now.

*Wargle is alive!

No one has died.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

WHAT IS EVEN GOING ON IN THIS GAME I DON'T EVEN. RTB, did you revive Zero Moment too or is that yet another mysterious something? (I thought you'd revived Zero Moment instead of Wargle for one reason or another, possibly having double-crossed us to murder us or something, so I blocked Zero Moment last night.)

Meanwhile, MF sent me a PM saying I could speak to Wargle last night, so I attempted to ask her about info (since, again, I thought we were getting Zero Moment _instead_ of Wargle), but the only response I got was a really cryptic rhyme about time running out, which is making me start to think Wargle is some flavor of evil and only flipped innocent due to some sort of MF-bastardry and then maybe everyone who flipped innocent was really evil or something? @_@ WHAT IS THIS GAME.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Zero had a protection-based night action; maybe he did it himself??? Augh.



Butterfree said:


> Meanwhile, MF sent me a PM saying I could speak to Wargle last night, so I attempted to ask her about info (since, again, I thought we were getting Zero Moment _instead_ of Wargle), but the only response I got was a really cryptic rhyme about time running out, which is making me start to think Wargle is some flavor of evil and only flipped innocent due to some sort of MF-bastardry and then maybe everyone who flipped innocent was really evil or something?


_What?_ Can you copy/paste? (Wargle, confirm/deny?)

Since everyone minus two or three flipped innocent I think that'd be too much to believe.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I gave Butterfree such a cryptic response because her charade is over.

*Butterfree*'s detect went off the other night because I inspected her. She came out to be a 3rd Party, the same as Negrek. 

My night abilities are to Rest, which allows me to dream of a specific number of random players and learn their alignment. 

My other is the Sleep Talk, and contrary to all of your theories, I choose who I target, and it is independent of my Rest. I trusted Superbird so I talked with him the most. I tried to talk to Eifie but she died. I chose Butterfree, but then I learned her alignment, so I decided to give her a cryptic warning I found her out.


 I lost my killing ability to Light, who then died, the cause of which I do not know.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Why would you send a cryptic message warning a player you discover to be scum? ?_? If you supposedly learned I'm third party the night before last, why would you choose to talk to me to warn me the next night rather than talk to someone else to alert them of my alignment? And why would Detect go off on an inspection? This doesn't make a lot of sense.

And obviously, I know I'm not a third party, so there's that.

*Wargle*, although I'm also suspicious as hell of Zero Moment's sudden revival.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Because my process is weird. It works like this:

Night 1 Rest, get  names and alignment. Pick someone to sleeptalk with

Night 2 Rest, sleep talk with chosen player before, choose person for next night

I picked you night 1 in this example, and inspected you the same night by luck. Unfortunately I can't change it so I had to talk to you. (I guess I could have ignored you but that would be rude) I was supposed to talk to Eifie night 2 but she had died so I could not tell her about you.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Also, I'm not scum is a genius argument that works everytime 10/10 would recomend


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Sorta busy but I can confirm that I did _not_ revive Zero Moment.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Butterfree said:


> And why would Detect go off on an inspection? This doesn't make a lot of sense.


Are you trying to imply that it went off twice - last night, too? Why didn't you say this before? Didn't we establish the night before last was probably Superbird?

Anyway. I actually believe Wargle 100% so *Butterfree.* But can you give us a more complete list of night actions, Wargle? If you could find all of them, that would be great.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

... so, Zero Moment? 



Zero Moment said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Honestly at this point I'm thinking something along the lines of psuedo-activated alien. Not that voting him will accomplish anything if that's the case.

Still can't vote, though. So I'm rooting for you guys! And seriously I don't see what killing Wargle after me having literally just revived them will accomplish. We did agree that it was the best choice, and what she's saying is pretty believable That cryptic message may have been a warning against ZM's revival, or against interacting with him, or of his general reappearance.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Mai said:


> Are you trying to imply that it went off twice - last night, too? Why didn't you say this before? Didn't we establish the night before last was probably Superbird?


Wargle was the one who said Detect went off the other night because she was inspecting me, which doesn't make any sense. I still think that was Superbird.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Sure thing. Since my death:



1. Hopeandjoy is innocent, Able to speak with Light 

2. Able to speak with Superbird, Superbird is innocent

3. Talk to superbird again, Zexion is innocent

4. try to talk with RtB, but got no answer. DarkAura and RtB are innocent

5. Able to talk to Super, ZM and Eife are innocent

6. Tried to talk to Eife but she died. Wargle is innocent, Butterfree is third party.

7. Able to talk to Butterfree, revived so inspect fails.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

That is every PM from this game, excluding what I actually say with people I Sleep Talk because that might not be legal? It's mostly just me asking for a role and telling them who I inspect.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Butterfree said:


> Wargle was the one who said Detect went off the other night because she was inspecting me, which doesn't make any sense. I still think that was Superbird.


Ah. I missed that. I'm guessing that's a misinterpretion there.

Wargle, do you still have role play?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Mai said:


> Ah. I missed that. I'm guessing that's a misinterpretion there.
> 
> Wargle, do you still have role play?


* Skill swap, ugh. The reason being that if you do and you haven't passed it on, you lose if this lynch ends the game.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I do not. I returned it to Light before he died


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*Butterfree*
I guess this'll end the game, huh?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I believe it should end the game. It was good; very well thought out MF.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

When Wargle returned, she did with many stories of the spirit world to tell (although Zero Moment had none such, leading to a strangely disparate answer to the classic question of what one might find on the other side of death).

It was staunchly clear that the dead -- or, so far, about 50% of them -- were not quiet. It seemed as if Wargle's journeys and slumbers led her to one apparent truth: that Butterfree could not be trusted.

Naturally, she attempted to debunk the formerly deceased, and swore to innocent that she was God, but there were more people inclined to believe against her than in her.

"Tch. So close..." She whispered. "I guess all I can do now is not go down without a fight."

And indeed, Butterfree defended herself to the very end -- but could not inflict nearly as much damage on the approaching mob as they inflicted upon her, even if some of the bruises on the living would probably be smarting and throbbing for quite a few days.

Could this be the end of the game? Not all questions were answered just yet... A most odd sense of foreboding followed the surviving players into the next night.

*Battle Girl Butterfree was defeated! She was neither innocent nor mafia.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Still postively distrustful but entirely unharmed, the remaining citizens gather once more. Could this be their chance to sort out where their suspicions must now lay?

*No one has died.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

What...

(To be honest, I kind of expected someone to be dead and for that someone to be me. Just because there's been so much weird stuff going on this game.)

Okay, uhm, we have a problem here because everyone here (except me, I guess, I'm still the distrusted/unproven one but insert assertion of innocence here) has either flipped innocent upon death (Wargle and Zero Moment) or been stated to have been innocent by Wargle (RTB). Wargle is almost certainly trustable as innocent at this point, and RTB by proxy, so that leaves Zero Moment.... do we fear an alien-esque role?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I was fearing alien-like last round, so...I think we're in trouble. I'm afraid to try and linch Zero Moment, and I'm not sure what actions we can actually take at this point.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



RespectTheBlade said:


> I was fearing alien-like last round, so...I think we're in trouble. I'm afraid to try and linch Zero Moment, and I'm not sure what actions we can actually take at this point.


Well, I don't have a killing action (and notably, Zero Moment claimed to have some sort of protection from killing actions _and_ voting before), so that might be our only option.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

The name's Harry. Rad Harry.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Um. I confuse. 

ZM's revive is werid, and other than that the only lead is Mai is the only living player I haven't inspected. So, two choices. I'm not all that sure which is right, if any


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Wargle said:


> Um. I confuse.
> 
> ZM's revive is werid, and other than that the only lead is Mai is the only living player I haven't inspected. So, two choices. I'm not all that sure which is right, if any


Did you do anything last night? Can't you inspect me?

Anyway, in my defense, pretty much everything short of actually proving my innocence has been done (proving I didn't lie about my night action, proving my lovers were innocent, proving that Butterfree, my main accuser the last day phase, was third party), so. I've also been mostly helpful, while ZM... has not. The only issue here is if we're afraid to lynch him, and it seems we are (but note that he did have a killing night action before he died/revived - though if he wanted to use it and damn himself as third party he probably could've done so last night). If we don't have a killing action around here, we might as well lynch him, though; aliens typically don't sit around waiting to be lynched when the game would otherwise end, and it would be pretty unfair for that to be the only way for the game to finish.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I can't use my night actions when I'm alive.

I don't pick who I inspect, 'tis all random

And it seems ZM is being rather unhelpful when it comes to the game, so...


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

tbh I have no idea why I was revived. RTB said he didn't revive me, so idk. The lenny face yesterday was in response to Butterfree's vague attempt at deflection towards me, and my earlier post was a shitty reference towards this guy.
The only person not confirmed innocent by death or vouching by a confirmed player at this time is Mai. With this apparent no-Mafia game, her power has always struck me as mini-Cult Leader-ish, especially with the one-sided death terms, the ability to use the 'lovers' as cannon fodder, and whatever Eifie's mysterious night action was. With this, I nom *Mai*, and hope she doesn't suddenly raise an undead army of vengeful lovers or something equally absurd.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Zero Moment said:


> tbh I have no idea why I was revived. RTB said he didn't revive me, so idk. The lenny face yesterday was in response to Butterfree's vague attempt at deflection towards me, and my earlier post was a shitty reference towards this guy.
> The only person not confirmed innocent by death or vouching by a confirmed player at this time is Mai. With this apparent no-Mafia game, her power has always struck me as mini-Cult Leader-ish, especially with the one-sided death terms, the ability to use the 'lovers' as cannon fodder, and whatever Eifie's mysterious night action was. With this, I nom *Mai*, and hope she doesn't suddenly raise an undead army of vengeful lovers or something equally absurd.


But my lovers were confirmed innocent by death. Why would my role be mini-cult leader-ish if the people I loved were innocent? And it wouldn't make sense for them to just show up as innocent and still be cult when we've had so many other third party deaths. (Plus, if I was cult leader, would I really want to send Eifie to her death? Eifie herself suggested it, which wouldn't make sense if she was in a cultist minority.) Cannon fodder doesn't really make sense here.

Those were really unhelpful and alien-baity posts. It looks like to me that since we were about to actually lynch you ignoring the alien-esque fear, you changed your tune, and not out of any innocent sense of suspicion or anything. So *Zero Moment,* I guess.

Alternative idea: lynch Wargle again and hope she inspects one of us again. Particularly hopefully me. However, that risks killing powers going rogue... sort of.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

So um, bringing up a dead horse here, now that Butterfree is gone, which one of you really did The Thing?

Both of you are not exatcly in the most trusted list right now, and I don't want to rush into this without thinking. Hopefully we get more discussion/I get a revelation in my sleep.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Wargle said:


> So um, bringing up a dead horse here, now that Butterfree is gone, which one of you really did The Thing?
> 
> Both of you are not exatcly in the most trusted list right now, and I don't want to rush into this without thinking. Hopefully we get more discussion/I get a revelation in my sleep.


I didn't do it, so it was either her or someone else.

What do you think about lynching you again to get more information?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I wasn't alive to do The Thing. I was as surprised as anyone else, I guess. Wasn't really paying attention around that time, as I was, indeed, dead.
If you were to change their alignments, it would be an actual Cult Leader, not an ersatz one. And the cannon fodder thing was in reference to your bussing power that I'm not really clear on but I vaguely remember something about changing kill powers from yourself to your lover or something this was a while ago


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Zero Moment said:


> If you were to change their alignments, it would be an actual Cult Leader, not an ersatz one. And the cannon fodder thing was in reference to your bussing power that I'm not really clear on but I vaguely remember something about changing kill powers from yourself to your lover or something this was a while ago


But it wouldn't make _sense_ to be both a cult leader and a lover maker, would it? The only reason to have the lover power I do now if I was a cult leader would be to have a ridiculous amount of people die if I do. That's not very balanced or helpful. (The massacre day one of Gen VI Pokechoice Mafia was unintentional, remember.)

My role play diverted killing actions from me to any other player, and could only actually kill someone once. (I had unlimited uses as long as they were unsuccessful, and could hypothetically divert attacks from me for free if my target was unkillable or healed.) I only killed Eifie to prove her alignment and my claim. But that power is gone now; I'm guessing I had it to offset the increased risk of death you get when someone is in a lover pair (even if it's lopsided).


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Eh, lynching me once I got all nice and alive D:

I dunno. If we don't get a better idea then I guess


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*24 hour time extension.*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Wargle said:


> Eh, lynching me once I got all nice and alive D:
> 
> I dunno. If we don't get a better idea then I guess


So, what's the plan?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm wary of dying for the cause might put us into a game over, but even if I do get a good inspect tonight I can't talk to people until the night after


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Probably a bad idea to lynch Wargle, then.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

:| Yeah.

I'm gonna stand by my vote for Zero Moment, then, since RTB being scum/third party wouldn't make very much sense.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

(Also, do note: Zero Moment has a killing action, so if you lynch me and he's third party, as is likely, he can kill Wargle or RTB overnight and tie the vote/possibly win.)


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I was hoping that Butterfree was the last one. That leaves Mai and ZM as the two suspicious ones, and I have no idea what to do. I don't want to get revived and almost save the game 

Honestly, the only thing stopping me from lynching Mai is ZM's revival. I have no idea what to do


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Wargle said:


> I was hoping that Butterfree was the last one. That leaves Mai and ZM as the two suspicious ones, and I have no idea what to do. I don't want to get revived and almost save the game
> 
> Honestly, the only thing stopping me from lynching Mai is ZM's revival. I have no idea what to do


I was, too. :X ... What do you mean by that, that you don't want to mess the game up or???

Well, on my end, I'm leaning towards "the game wouldn't still be going on if ZM wasn't revived." We have no idea why ZM revived or what that means about his alignment, but we have a lot of data confirming almost everything about me. The only confirmed piece missing being my alignment, unfortunately, but everything I said here being true and backed up should compensate for that.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Welp I thought I finished that sentence but I didn't. Thanks brain!

I don't want to get revived and almost save the game then ruin it.

Seriously *ZM*. Explain yourself.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

The discussion amongst the survivors is slow and tense, but as the twilight arrives, they hustle to make a decision. And ultimately, they decide that Zero Moment should have remained in the grave where he was once put.

Speaking of which, however, they would find that Zero Moment never left the grave at all... And yet, they still had another Zero Momento dead in their hands. It was quite a swerve.

Having concluded that task, the remaining trainers looked at each other in the eye. And then, Wargle piped up: "Who's up for some SWIMMING?" And RespectTheBlade responded: "Only if it's HEAVY METAL swimming." And Mai also responded: "What the HEX, I'm in."

That day, the three of them learned a lesson: that maybe there's a whole bunch of fun games that you can play, that _don't_ involve murdering almost everyone.

-----

*Crush Kin Zero Moment was defeated! He was neither innocent nor mafia.

Town wins!*

As usual, your burning questions and your full reveals are soon to come, and in the meantime, here's a quick flavor listing:


Spoiler: Flavor listing



=SELF-ALIGNED
-Crush Kin Zero Moment and Machoke - BATON PASS, SEISMIC TOSS and ENDURE
-Roughneck Negrek - HIGH JUMP KICK, LOW SWEEP and SHED SKIN
-Battle Girl Butterfree and Meditite - HIGH JUMP KICK, FORCE PALM and DETECT
-Super Nerd Visitor Message and Grimer - SCREECH and POISON GAS

=INNOCENT
-Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku and Gardevoir - SKILL SWAP and CAPTIVATE
-Psychic hopeandjoy and Reuniclus - WIDE GUARD
-Juggler Light and Mr. Mime - ROLE PLAY and TEETER DANCE
-Twins Alligates and Plusle & Minun - PLAY NICE and UPROAR
-Bug Maniac Zexion and Volbeat & Illumise - TAIL GLOW and ENCORE
-Bird Keeper Superbird and Pidgeotto - MIRROR MOVE and FEATHER DANCE
-Lass Flora and Dedenne - CONFIDE and ENTRAINMENT
-Swimmer Wargle and Slowpoke - REST, SLEEP TALK and CURSE
-Skier DarkAura and Abomasnow - BLOCK and AVALANCHE
-Guitarist RespectTheBlade and Loudred - HYPER VOICE and METAL SOUND
-Medium Eifie and Gastly - HAZE


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Question MF, why were Efie and I the only ones with one power? And what the eff did Haze do anyway?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I was on the chopping block for _almost half the game._ Good job, self.

This was a really great game! Thanks for running it, Metallica. (To be honest I was actually starting to think that if there was a cult, I was the leader and actually recruited everyone who targeted me and didn't become my lover...)



Metallica Fanboy said:


> That day, the three of them learned a lesson: that maybe there's a whole bunch of fun games that you can play, that _don't_ involve murdering almost everyone.


Blasphemy.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Spoiler: some burning questions



*What is it with those scum?*
Serial killers. All ultimately four of them. I'm surprised it took as long as it did for anyone to even consider it, even though the "there's no mafia" part of the twist got patted down quickly.

*What is it with the pace of this game?*
I was expecting a lot more people to be dropping dead, what with the four serial killers running around, but, well. Two of them playing carefully, one of them getting lynched too quickly to do his thing, and the fourth one's unlikely to get started by the earlygame. It doesn't help matters much that, even before the game got boring, the inactivity was fierce.

*How did Zero Moment get revived?*
That's his primary power. He starts out as inno but can revive himself as an SK. In retrospect I should have put a time limit on it, but eh, it's probably not the worst mistake I've made with the setup this round.

*Who did the thing?*
Wargle did the thing from the grave. The power is Light's in origin, but Skill Swap happened all around.

*What does Eifie's power do?*
It counters VM's. In other words, it's been useless for quite a few phases.

*Where were the rumours coming from?*
That was one of Negrek's powers.

Was there anything else?





Spoiler: Abridged role listings



-Zero Moment started out as vanilla townie, but whilst dead, had the power to revive himself as a serial killer. He had both a regular killing power and a one-shot power to make himself deathproof for the night and following Day.
-Negrek was one of the rival killers. Neg had both a killing power and a public tracking power (which was where the rumours were coming from), but was restricted on when neg could use each whilst Butterfree was alive. She was also one-shot bulletproof.
-Butterfree was the other rival killer. She had both a killing power and a roleblocking power, but was restricted on when she could use each whilst Negrek was alive. She was also one-shot bulletproof.
-Visitor Message was an arsonist.

-Mai started out with a swapping power and that passive lovering power. The nightkill redirection power was swapped in.
-hopeandjoy had the ability to protect a player from night actions, but only from a decreasing number of specified players.
-Light started out with a one-shot power that can redirect kills targeted at him towards somebody else, and the thing.
-Alligates could either place a custom anonymous message on the Day text, or publicize any players that target her as a loudmouth.
-Zexion could track or follow players, although instead of getting direct results, he'd get flavorized results -- as in, the Pokémon owned by the player targeted by the tracked player, or the name of the power being used.
-Superbird had a copying action and a party throwing action.
-Flora had an alignment-checking action that was secretly useless because it checked for mafia or not mafia and a bus driving action.
-Wargle could only activate powers whilst dead, and had: a modified dreamer action, a night communication action, and a percentage-based killing action that could have its odds altered by certain use of the night communication action.
-DarkAura was a modified bodyguard, with the protection of other players being an action and the 50% chance of killing instead of being killed being a passive power.
-RespectTheBlade was a two-shot voteless governor (who could vote after expending the power fully) and one-shot reviver.
-Eifie was a fireman; she could unprime any players who Visitor Message primed for killing.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Would a list of night actions be too much to ask? It must have gotten very complicated, but I'm curious about what happened to who that we didn't know about.

That was a fun game.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> -Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku and Gardevoir - SKILL SWAP and CAPTIVATE


WHAT


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Superbird said:


> Would a list of night actions be too much to ask? It must have gotten very complicated, but I'm curious about what happened to who that we didn't know about.
> 
> That was a fun game.


This and the role PM listings will be up soon.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I did The Thing! It was so fun to see you all argue over it! MF was glad it got you guys talking about stuff and thinking.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

And I would've gotten away with it, too, if it weren't for the meddling flavor text and their bird.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I COULD HAVE WON DAMN IT. If RespectTheBlade had revealed earlier that his vote doesn't count I could have offed both Mai and Superbird and had the only actual day vote. :(

I was honestly pretty surprised I did so well. I really figured people would make the connection that if Negrek was third-party and I was mirroring neg somehow, I was probably also third-party, but I guess the cult theory helped.

Also, I was totally sincere both times I accused Mai of being an evil mastermind.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Spoiler: Role PM listing



[hide=Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku]*MYSTERIOUS SISTERS MAI & MIRUKU* would like to play mafia!










STRATEGY: Looking like anime characters, mostly.
TRAINER'S POKÉMON: The best of both worlds.
SELF-INTRODUCTION: We actually switch between those two roles from time to time.

Your ace Pokémon is *Gardevoir*, and your alignment is *Innocent* -- you win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your powers are as follows:
-SKILL SWAP: You can activate this power during the Night phase and target a player. Once you do, at the end of the night, this power will be swapped out with one of your target's powers, chosen at random -- you will gain that power and they will no longer have it, and conversely, you will no longer have this power and they will have it. Some powers may not be swapped out by this one; if your targeted player has no swappable powers, or your targeted player is dead at the end of the night, or if you are otherwise prevented from using this power, you will be informed of such at the end of the Night phase. Activating this power does not count as such for the intents and purposes of limits in other powers. A player who has this power at the end of the game will lose, regardless of completing their win condition, unless they are dead or this power has been passed along at least three times (players newly recieving this power will not be informed of the running count).
-CAPTIVATE: During nighttime, if you are targeted by a night action and it does not kill you at the end of the night, there is a 50% chance that, at that point, you and the targeting player will become Lovers. If that happens, you will both be notified and may communicate privately about the game between each other. If you die, so will your Lover; however, if your Lover dies, nothing happens to you. This power is always active, but doesn't count as such in limiting whether other powers can be used.





Spoiler: Psychic hopeandjoy



*PSYCHIC HOPEANDJOY* would like to play mafia!










STRATEGY: Using my brains.
TRAINER'S POKÉMON: I may or may not call them "my brains" from time to time.
SELF-INTRODUCTION: I kind of wish my bara boyfriend was around here.

Your ace Pokémon is *Reuniclus*, and your alignment is *Innocent* -- you win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your power is as follows:
-WIDE GUARD: Each night, if you do not use any other powers, you may target a player and designate up to three other players (this does not count as targeting them). If any of the players you specified attempt to target your targeted player, their actions will not go through. You may not target or designate yourself for this power. Every two times you use this power, the amount of players you can name for it in subsequent uses decreases, up to a minimum of one.





Spoiler: Juggler Light



*JUGGLER LIGHT* would like to play mafia!










STRATEGY: Intricate and logical, but most of all, spectacular.
TRAINER'S POKÉMON: Cunning and quirky.
SELF-INTRODUCTION: More than twelve years on the road, and I have yet to drop my balls.

Your ace Pokémon is *Mr. Mime*, and your alignment is *Innocent* -- you win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your powers are as follows:
-ROLE PLAY: Each night, if you do not use any other powers, you may target yourself and designate a player (this does not count as targeting them). If any attempts against your life occour during this same Night, they will affect your designated player instead (and still count as having targeted, if it was a targeting power). Once this power successfully attempts to cause its designated player to die, it is expended -- you may not use it any further beyond that point (you can make as many attempts as you like until one takes, however).
-TEETER DANCE: During a Day phase, once and only once in the game, you may send me a PM to designate two targets and activate this power. When you do, the daypoll restarts under the following specifications: the two players you've specified may not vote, but all other players (including yourself) can only post in order to cast votes, using a specified command, and they can only cast votes against the two designated players. You may not at any point target yourself with this power, and you cannot activate any other powers that are activated during the Day if you use this one.





Spoiler: Twins Alligates



*TWINS ALLIGATES* would like to play mafia!














STRATEGY: We just gobble them up whole!
TRAINER'S POKÉMON: Double trouble!
SELF-INTRODUCTION: We're both really just alligators. Sometimes we like to pretend we're a single person, too.

Your ace Pokémon are *Plusle and Minun*, and your alignment is *Innocent* -- you win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your powers are as follows:
-PLAY NICE: Each night, if you do not use any other powers, you may send the game host (aka me) a message of your choosing, to be publicized in the following Day phase.
-UPROAR: Each night, if you do not use any other powers, you may activate this power in order publicize, in the following Day, any players who have targeted you during the night in which you use this power.





Spoiler: Bug Maniac Zexion



*BUG MANIAC ZEXION* would like to play mafia!














STRATEGY: Bugs.
TRAINER'S POKÉMON: Bugs.
SELF-INTRODUCTION: BUGS.

Your ace Pokémon are *Volbeat and Illumise*, and your alignment is *Innocent* -- you win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your powers are as follows:
-TAIL GLOW: Each night, if you do not use any other powers, you may target a player. At the end of the night, you will be informed of the Pokémon of choice belonging to any players that have been targeted by your target.
-ENCORE: Each night, if you do not use any other powers, you may target a player. At the end of the night, you will be informed of the name of any role powers your target used that night.





Spoiler: Bird Keeper Superbird



*BIRD KEEPER SUPERBIRD* would like to play mafia!










STRATEGY: I wanna bird, bird, bird.
TRAINER'S POKÉMON: The bird is the word.
SELF-INTRODUCTION: I wanna bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word.

Your ace Pokémon is *Pidgeotto*, and your alignment is *Innocent* -- you win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your powers are as follows:
-MIRROR MOVE: Each night, if you do not use any other powers, you may target two players. You will use one (and only one) of the first target's submitted night actions for that night, targeting the second player. You can only copy actions that designate a single target (and thus, no actions that designate multiple targets OR none). If the power can only be used a limited amount of times in the game, your copy of it will count as a usage. Some powers may not be copiable at all, for logical reasons or for balance reasons.
-FEATHER DANCE: During a Day phase, once in the game, you may send me a PM in order to activate this power. If you do, once the Day phase ends, everyone will get to know about how the bird is the word, and so, a party will begin to occour in the game thread -- players will be allowed to post in it during the Night, but they may not communicate privately with each other even if they were currently allowed to by their role powers. Activating this power does not count as such for the intents and purposes of limits in other powers.





Spoiler: Lass Flora



*LASS FLORA* would like to play mafia!










STRATEGY: Somehow, it involves skirts.
TRAINER'S POKÉMON: It'd look good in a skirt.
SELF-INTRODUCTION: One day, I'll take over the world. And that day, all the population will be required to wear... tiny miniskirts!

Your ace Pokémon is *Dedenne*, and your alignment is *Innocent* -- you win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your powers are as follows:
-CONFIDE: Each night, if you do not use any other powers, you may target a player. At the end of the night, you will be told whether that player is mafia or not mafia.
-ENTRAINMENT: Each night, if you do not use any other powers, you may target two players. If your action goes through, any powers used by the first player will target the second player instead of any other targets the first player may have designated.





Spoiler: Swimmer Wargle



*SWIMMER WARGLE* would like to play mafia!










STRATEGY: I only swim free.
TRAINER'S POKÉMON: There's always a pool when it's around.
SELF-INTRODUCTION: Life is a lot like swimming... You, like, end up drowning? I don't know.

Your ace Pokémon is *Slowpoke*, and your alignment is *Innocent* -- you win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
While you are alive, you do not have any powers. However, if you are dead, you may use up to two of the following powers each night:
-REST: Specify a number between 1 and 15. At the end of the Night, if you were not targeted by any players, you will receive a list of randomly picked players -- as many players as you've specified when you activated this ability -- and be told how many of the players in the list pertain to each alignment.
-SLEEP TALK: Target a living player. You may communicate privately with that player during the next Night phase (not the current one), and only during that Night phase, if they are still alive at that point.
-CURSE: Target a living player. There's a 50% chance that they'll die. If you choose to manifest yourself to that player as well, the chance increases to 75%. If you choose to manifest yourself to a different player, the chance drops to 25%.





Spoiler: Skier DarkAura



*SKIER DARKAURA* would like to play mafia!










STRATEGY: Going down the slippery slope.
TRAINER'S POKÉMON: Thanks, Aboma!
SELF-INTRODUCTION: In the future, everyone will be able to ski freely. Imagine all the people...

Your ace Pokémon is *Abomasnow*, and your alignment is *Innocent* -- you win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your powers are as follows:
-BLOCK: Each night, if you do not use any other powers, you may target a player. If another player attempts to target and directly kill the player you targeted, they will be made to target you instead.
-AVALANCHE: During any Nights, if someone targets you and attempts to directly kill you (includingly via your own BLOCK power), there is a 50% chance that, instead of being killed, you will kill your attacker instead. This power is always active, but does not count as such in limiting whether other powers can be used.





Spoiler: Crush Kin Zero Moment



*CRUSH KIN ZERO MOMENT* would like to play mafia!










STRATEGY: When one is wronged, another must set things right.
TRAINER'S POKÉMON: Part of the family.
SELF-INTRODUCTION: "I'm gonna shotokan karate your ass until it breaks in two, both halves of it" means family, and family means no one gets left behind.

Your ace Pokémon is *Machoke*, and your alignment is *Innocent* -- you win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself. However... see below for additional details.
While you're alive as an innocent, you have no powers. However, if you die, you may use the following powers:
-BATON PASS: Once and only once in the game, during any phase (Day or Night), you may activate this power to cause its effects at the end of the phase in which you activate it. When you do so, the legacy of your current and deceased player will pass onto a different one, and so, you will be revived. However, at that point, you will no longer be of innocent alignment. You will be neither innocent nor mafia, and you will only win if all players but yourself are dead.
-SEISMIC TOSS: After you have used BATON PASS, each night, if you do not use any other powers, you may target a player and kill them.
-ENDURE: After you have used BATON PASS, each night, if you do not use any other powers, you may activate this power to prevent up to one attempt against your life from succeeding within the night and, if your protection is not expended at that time, a lynch in the immediately following day (this protection is expended even if you are not lynched during that Day). You may only use this power once in the game.





Spoiler: Roughneck Negrek



*ROUGHNECK NEGREK* would like to play mafia!










STRATEGY: Doesn't matter, I just like beating the hell out of everyone else.
TRAINER'S POKÉMON: Badass and ass-kicking.
SELF-INTRODUCTION: Who needs a 3DS when you can just play Gen V games forever?

You have a lifelong rival, that Battle Girl Butterfree. She thinks beating the hell out of everyone is a thing you do for self-improvement or something, and not just fun! And that's terrible. Also, she keeps saying Hoenn was better than Unova! The insolence! The injustice! Utterly unforgivable!

Your ace Pokémon is *Scraggy*, and your alignment is *neither innocent nor mafia* -- you win when all players but yourself are dead.
Your powers are as follows:
-HIGH JUMP KICK: Kicking people in the face until they die is rad as hell... But like most things, it gets lame if everyone else is doing it. So, as long as your rival is alive and kicking (literally), you can only use this power in odd-numbered nights. With or without that restriction, as long as you do not use any other powers in the same night, you can target someone and kick them in the face until they die. However, do note that your rival already gets your kick in the face game, so it's not going to work against her.
-LOW SWEEP: When you're not kicking people in the face, you like kicking them on the legs instead. Each night, if you do not use any other powers, you can target someone, trip them up, and then laugh them for being such a complete loser. And then you're just going to tell everyone about how that person is a complete loser, and in time, everyone in town will know who that person was targeting last night. This also doesn't work on your rival, and besides, as long as they're around, you can only use this power on even-numbered nights.
-SHED SKIN: When the going gets tough, Scraggy loses its pants and gets the hell away. That, too, is how we should- okay, nevermind. During nighttime, if you would have been killed, you will instead escape and survive. You only have one pair of pants to lose, however, so it only really works once -- next time, you'll just be caught with your pants down. This power is always active, but doesn't count as such in limiting whether other powers can be used.





Spoiler: Guitarist RespectTheBlade



*GUITARIST RESPECTTHEBLADE* would like to play mafia!










STRATEGY: It's all about the Metal.
TRAINER'S POKÉMON: Metal-licious.
SELF-INTRODUCTION: Metal is my life and it's also gonna be your death.

Your ace Pokémon is *Loudred*, and your alignment is *Innocent* -- you win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your powers are as follows:
-HYPER VOICE: During a Day phase or within 12 hours of the end of a Day phase, up to two times in the game, you may send me a PM to activate this power. If you do, you may overrule the results of that Day's poll and redirect the lynch into a target of your choosing (or even cancel the lynch altogether). As long as you have this power, you cannot cast a vote in the day poll (you may still post with the bolded command but it will not be counted as a vote) (note also that expending all of this power's uses eliminates it from the game, and thus you will at that point regain your ability to actually cast votes). You cannot activate this power if you used any other powers in the Night previous to the current Day.
-METAL SOUND: Once and only once in the game, during any phase (Day or Night), you may target a dead player and bring them back from the dead with the power of metal (the effects begin at the end of the phase in which you activate this power). You can only use this power if you have not used any other powers during the same phase, and it will not succeed if anybody other than yourself targets the same dead player.





Spoiler: Battle Girl Butterfree



*BATTLE GIRL BUTTERFREE* would like to play mafia!










STRATEGY: Self-improvement comes from beating the hell out of everyone else.
TRAINER'S POKÉMON: Enlightened and ass-kicking.
SELF-INTRODUCTION: My time is now! Hoenn just got confirmed!

You have a lifelong rival, that Roughneck Negrek. Neg just beats the hell out everyone for fun, rather than for self improvement! And that's terrible. Also, neg keeps saying Unova was better than Hoenn! The gall! The sacrilege! Utterly unforgivable!

Your ace Pokémon is *Meditite*, and your alignment is *neither innocent nor mafia* -- you win when all players but yourself are dead.
Your powers are as follows:
-HIGH JUMP KICK: Kicking people in the face until they die is a way of life... But like most things, the universe can only handle so many flying kicks at a time. So, as long as your rival is alive and kicking (literally), you can only use this power in even-numbered nights. With or without that restriction, as long as you do not use any other powers the same night, you can target someone and kick them in the face until they die. However, do note that your rival already gets your kick in the face game, so it's not going to work against neg.
-FORCE PALM: When you're not busy kicking people in the face, you like slapping people in the face sometimes, too. Each night, if you do not use any other powers, you can target someone and slap them in the face until they're paralyzed on the spot and unable to do anything for the rest of the night. This also doesn't work on your rival, though, and besides, as long as they're around, you can only use this power in odd-numbered nights.
-DETECT: Oh yeah, people get annoyed when you do that, but it's better than being a total loser. During nighttime, if you would have been killed, you will instead evade and survive. Since it starts failing to work after enough spamming, though,  it only really works once -- next time, it's do or, most likely, die. This power is always active, but doesn't count as such in limiting whether other powers can be used.





Spoiler: Medium Eifie



*MEDIUM EIFIE* would like to play mafia!










STRATEGY: clerical dwarf porn
TRAINER'S POKÉMON: Why isn't it searching?
SELF-INTRODUCTION: Sonny! That "Goggles" thing you were showing me on the computer is broken!

Your ace Pokémon is *Gastly*, and your alignment is *Innocent* -- you win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your power is as follows:
-HAZE: Each night, if you do not use any powers, you may target a player and take them to a spiritual experience, where they may find Jesus (you know, the guy you pray to with those Buddhist beads -- and while we're at it, why don't you cook them some onigiri which are actually donuts?) and remove evil temptations from their hearts. What's that exactly, you ask? Who knows... All that matters is setting the youth right.





Spoiler: Super Nerd Visitor Message



*SUPER NERD VISITOR MESSAGE* would like to play mafia!










STRATEGY: It's a dish best served cold, my friend...
TRAINER'S POKÉMON: Too complex for your jock brains to understand.
SELF-INTRODUCTION: They made fun of me! They gave me wedgies and knocked my books down! But I will have my revenge!

Your ace Pokémon is *Grimer*, and your alignment is *neither innocent nor mafia* -- you win when all players but yourself are dead.
Your powers are as follows:
-SCREECH: It's best to get them all in one place, right? So, each night, if you do not use any other powers, you can target a player and invite them to this huge D&D party you're throwing in your house. No one will actually _want_ to go, but you're too insitent and slimy for them to say no, so they'll probably reluctantly show up. And then...
-POISON GAS: Hahaha! As soon as you can get them all there, it's going to be a blast! Each night, if you do not use any other powers, you can gather up all the players you've invited so far and then make them gasp and beg for their lives until they don't have any more of those to beg for. It wouldn't even count as targeting any of them! Although, if any of them survive somehow, you'd need to invite them to another D&D session if you want to try your hand at taking them out again...



[/hide]


Spoiler: Night action listing






Spoiler: Night Zero



Bird Keeper Superbird uses MIRROR MOVE to use Lass Flora's action, targeting Lass Flora.
Psychic hopeandjoy does not use WIDE GUARD.
Lass Flora does not use ENTRAINMENT or CONFIDE.
Bird Keeper Superbird cannot copy an action.
Skier DarkAura does not use BLOCK.
Juggler Light readies a ROLE PLAY, designating Lass Flora.
Super Nerd Visitor Message uses SCREECH, inviting Lass Flora to D&D.
Medium Eifie does not use HAZE.
Battle Girl Butterfree does not use HIGH JUMP KICK.
Bug Maniac Zexion uses ENCORE at Roughneck Negrek.
Roughneck Negrek uses LOW SWEEP at Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku. CAPTIVATE does not activate.
Twins Alligates use UPROAR. It will ring out the next Day.
Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku use SKILL SWAP at Juggler Light.
End of night: Bug Maniac Zexion discovers that Roughneck Negrek used LOW SWEEP last night, Juggler Light's ROLE PLAY and Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku's SKILL SWAP are exchanged.





Spoiler: Day One



Roughneck Negrek's LOW SWEEP publicizes that Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku targeted Juggler Light.
The town abstains from lynching.





Spoiler: Night One



Bird Keeper Superbird did not use MIRROR MOVE.
Battle Girl Butterfree uses FORCE PALM at Bird Keeper Superbird.
Psychic hopeandjoy does not use WIDE GUARD.
Lass Flora does not use ENTRAINMENT or CONFIDE.
Skier DarkAura does not use BLOCK.
Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku ready a ROLE PLAY, designating Swimmer Wargle.
Super Nerd Visitor Message uses SCREECH, inviting Medium Eifie to D&D.
Medium Eifie uses HAZE so Battle Girl Butterfree can find Jesus. It has no effect.
Roughneck Negrek does not use HIGH JUMP KICK.
Bug Maniac Zexion uses TAIL GLOW on Bird Keeper Superbird.
Twins Alligates use UPROAR. It will ring out the next Day.
Juggler Light uses SKILL SWAP at Swimmer Wargle.
End of night: Bug Maniac Zexion discovers that Bird Keeper Superbird targeted none last night, Swimmer Wargle's CURSE and Juggler Light's SKILL SWAP are exchanged.





Spoiler: Day Two



Swimmer Wargle is lynched.





Spoiler: Night Two



Bird Keeper Superbird uses MIRROR MOVE on Super Nerd Visitor Message, targeting Roughneck Negrek.
Psychic hopeandjoy does not use WIDE GUARD.
Lass Flora does not use ENTRAINMENT or CONFIDE.
Skier DarkAura does not use BLOCK.
Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku do not use ROLE PLAY.
Super Nerd Visitor Message uses SCREECH, using it against Roughneck Negrek.
Bird Keeper Superbird copies the SCREECH, using it against Roughneck Negrek.
Medium Eifie uses HAZE so Roughneck Negrek can find Jesus. Having found Jesus, Roughneck Negrek shuns D&D and all of its satanism.
Battle Girl Butterfree does not use HIGH JUMP KICK.
Juggler Light does not use CURSE.
Swimmer Wargle uses SLEEP TALK, manifesting to Juggler Light. It will activate next night.
Bug Maniac Zexion uses TAIL GLOW on Roughneck Negrek.
Roughneck Negrek uses LOW SWEEP at Medium Eifie.
Twins Alligates use UPROAR. It will ring out the next Day.
Guitarist RespectTheBlade does not use METAL SOUND.
Swimmer Wargle uses SKILL SWAP at Juggler Light.
End of night: Bug Maniac Zexion discovers that Roughneck Negrek targeted a Gastly last night, Juggler Light's TEETER DANCE and Swimmer Wargle's SKILL SWAP are exchanged.





Spoiler: Day Three



Roughneck Negrek's LOW SWEEP publicizes that Medium Eifie targeted Roughneck Negrek.
Super Nerd Visitor Message is lynched.





Spoiler: Night Three



SLEEP TALK activates. Swimmer Wargle and Juggler Light can communicate privately during this Night.
Bird Keeper Superbird uses MIRROR MOVE on Eifie.
Battle Girl Butterfree uses FORCE PALM on Bug Catcher Zexion.
Psychic hopeandjoy does not use WIDE GUARD.
Lass Flora does not use ENTRAINMENT or CONFIDE.
Skier DarkAura does not use BLOCK.
Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku ready a ROLE PLAY, designating Lass Flora.
Medium Eifie uses HAZE so Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku can find Jesus. It has no effect.
Bird Keeper Superbird copies the Haze so Medium Eifie can find Jesus. It has no effect.
Roughneck Negrek uses HIGH JUMP KICK. Juggler Light is bleeding.
Juggler Light does not use CURSE.
Swimmer Wargle uses SLEEP TALK, manifesting to Bird Keeper Superbird. It will activate next night.
Bug Maniac Zexion tries to use ENCORE on Medium Eifie, but is paralyzed and cannot move.
Twins Alligates use UPROAR. It will ring out the next Day.
Guitarist RespectTheBlade does not use METAL SOUND.
Swimmer Wargle uses REST, choosing the number 1.
Juggler Light uses SKILL SWAP at Lass Flora.
End of night: Juggler Light dies, CAPTIVATE causes Medium Eifie to fall in love with Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku, Bug Maniac Zexion receives null results due to paralysis, Swimmer Wargle dreams that there is 1 Innocent amongst hopeandjoy, Lass Flora's CONFIDE and Juggler Light's SKILL SWAP are exchanged.





Spoiler: Day Four



Lass Flora is lynched.





Spoiler: Night Four



SLEEP TALK activates. Swimmer Wargle and Bird Keeper Superbird can communicate privately during this Night.
Bird Keeper Superbird uses MIRROR MOVE on Crush Kin Zero Moment, targeting Crush Kin Zero Moment. There is no action to copy, however.
Psychic hopeandjoy does not use WIDE GUARD.
Skier DarkAura does not use BLOCK.
Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku ready a ROLE PLAY, designating Guitarist RespectTheBlade.
Medium Eifie uses HAZE so Roughneck Negrek can find Jesus. It has no effect.
Battle Girl Butterfree does not use HIGH JUMP KICK.
Swimmer Wargle uses SLEEP TALK, manifesting to Guitarist RespectTheBlade. It will activate next night.
Bug Maniac Zexion uses TAIL GLOW on Crush Kin Zero Moment.
Roughneck Negrek uses LOW SWEEP at Crush Kin Zero Moment.
Twins Alligates use UPROAR. It will ring out the next Day.
Swimmer Wargle uses REST, choosing the number 1.
End of night: Bug Maniac Zexion discovers that Crush Kin Zero Moment did not act, Swimmer Wargle dreams that there is 1 Innocent amonst Zexion.





Spoiler: Day Five



Crush Kin Zero Moment is lynched.





Spoiler: Night Five



SLEEP TALK activates. Swimmer Wargle and Guitarist RespectTheBlade can communicate privately during this night.
Bird Keeper Superbird does not use MIRROR MOVE.
Psychic hopeandjoy does not use WIDE GUARD.
Battle Girl Butterfree uses FORCE PALM on Twins Alligates.
Skier DarkAura does not use BLOCK.
Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku do not use ROLE PLAY.
Medium Eifie uses HAZE so Twins Alligates can find Jesus. It has no effect.
Roughneck Negrek does not use HIGH JUMP KICK.
Swimmer Wargle does not use SLEEP TALK.
Bug Maniac Zexion uses ENCORE on Medium Eifie.
Twins Alligates try to use UPROAR, but are paralyzed and cannot move.
Crush Kin Zero Moment does not use BATON PASS.
Guitarist RespectTheBlade does not use METAL SOUND.
Swimmer Wargle does not use REST.
End of night: Bug Maniac Zexion discovers that Medium Eifie used HAZE last night.





Spoiler: Day Six



Roughneck Negrek is lynched.





Spoiler: Night Six



Bird Keeper Superbird does not use MIRROR MOVE.
Psychic hopeandjoy does not use WIDE GUARD.
Skier DarkAura does not use BLOCK.
Medium Eifie uses HAZE so Twins Alligates can find Jesus. It has no effect.
Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku do not use ROLE PLAY.
Battle Girl Butterfree does not use HIGH JUMP KICK or FORCE PALM.
Swimmer Wargle uses SLEEP TALK, manifesting to Bird Keeper Superbird. It will activate next night.
Bug Maniac Zexion uses ENCORE on Battle Girl Butterfree.
Twins Alligates use UPROAR. It will ring out the next Day.
Zero Moment does not use BATON PASS.
RespectTheBlade does not use METAL SOUND.
Swimmer Wargle uses REST, choosing the number 2.
End of night: Bug Maniac Zexion discovers that Battle Girl Butterfree did not act, Swimmer Wargle dreams that there are 2 Innocents amongst DarkAura and RespectTheBlade.





Spoiler: Day Seven



Twins Alligates publicize Medium Eifie's targeting of them via UPROAR.
Skier DarkAura is lynched.





Spoiler: Night Seven



SLEEP TALK activates. Swimmer Wargle and Bird Keeper Superbird can communicate privately during this night.
Bird Keeper Superbird uses MIRROR MOVE on Guitarist RespectTheBlade, targeting RespectTheBlade.
Psychic hopeandjoy does not use WIDE GUARD.
Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku do not use ROLE PLAY.
Medium Eifie uses HAZE so Twins Alligates can find Jesus. It has no effect.
Battle Girl Butterfree uses HIGH JUMP KICK. Bug Maniac Zexion is bleeding.
Swimmer Wargle uses SLEEP TALK, manifesting to Bird Keeper Superbird. It will activate next night.
Bug Catcher Zexion does not use TAIL GLOW or ENCORE.
Twins Alligates uses UPROAR. It will ring out the next Day.
Crush Kin Zero Moment does not use BATON PASS.
Guitarist RespectTheBlade does not use METAL SOUND.
Bird Keeper Superbird cannot copy an action.
Swimmer Wargle uses REST, choosing the number 2.
End of night: Bug Maniac Zexion dies, Swimmer Wargle dreams that there are 2 Innocents amongst Zero Moment and Eifie.





Spoiler: Day Eight



Twins Alligates publicize Medium Eifie's targeting of them via UPROAR.
Swimmer Wargle activates TEETER DANCE. Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku engage Battle Girl Butterfree in the thing.
Bird Keeper Superbird activates FEATHERDANCE.
Crush Kin Zero Moment does not use BATON PASS.
Psychic hopeandjoy is modkilled.
Battle Girl Butterfree is voted for the lynch.
RespectTheBlade's HYPER VOICE governates the lynch. It is changed to an abstain.





Spoiler: Night Eight



The bird becomes the word, cutting off any currently occouring private communications.
Bird Keeper Superbird uses MIRROR MOVE on Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku, targeting Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku.
Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku use ROLE PLAY, designating Medium Eifie.
Bird Keeper Superbird cannot copy ROLE PLAY, as it requires a designatee.
Medium Eifie uses HAZE so Twins Alligates can find Jesus. It has no effect.
Battle Girl Butterfree uses HIGH JUMP KICK. Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku's ROLE PLAY activates; Medium Eifie is bleeding.
Swimmer Wargle uses SLEEP TALK, manifesting to Medium Eifie. It will activate next night.
Twins Alligates use UPROAR. It will ring out the next Day.
Crush Kin Zero Moment does not use BATON PASS.
Guitarist RespectTheBlade does not use METAL SOUND.
End of night: Medium Eifie is dead, Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku's ROLE PLAY is expended, CAPTIVATE does not affect Battle Girl Butterfree but causes Bird Keeper Superbird to fall in love with Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku.





Spoiler: Day Nine



Twins Alligates publicize Medium Eifie's targeting of them via UPROAR.
Twins Alligates are lynched.





Spoiler: Night Nine



Swimmer Wargle cannot SLEEP TALK with Medium Eifie, as she has died.
Bird Keeper Superbird uses MIRROR MOVE on Battle Girl Butterfree.
Battle Girl Butterfree uses HIGH JUMP KICK. Bird Keeper Superbird is bleeding.
Bird Keeper Superbird uses HIGH JUMP KICK. Battle Girl Butterfree's DETECT activates and is expended.
Swimmer Wargle uses SLEEP TALK, manifesting to Battle Girl Butterfree. It will activate next night.
Crush Kin Zero Moment does not use BATON PASS.
Guitarist RespectTheBlade does not use METAL SOUND.
Swimmer Wargle uses REST, choosing the number 2.
End of night: Bird Keeper Superbird is dead, Swimmer Wargle dreams that there is 1 Innocent and 1 Self-Aligned amongst Wargle and Butterfree.





Spoiler: Day Ten



Crush Kin Zero Moment uses BATON PASS. The legacy continues...
The town abstains from lynching.





Spoiler: Night Ten



Swimmer Wargle and Battle Girl Butterfree can communicate privately during this night.
Battle Girl Butterfree uses FORCE PALM at Crush Kin Zero Moment.
Crush Kin Zero Moment tries to use ENDURE, but is paralyzed and cannot move.
Swimmer Wargle uses SLEEP TALK, manifesting to Mysterious Sisters Mai & Miruku. It will activate next night.
Guitarist RespectTheBlade uses METAL SOUND at Wargle. A ressurection begins...
Swimmer Wargle uses REST, choosing the number 2, but cannot dream due to being targeted by RespectTheBlade.
End of night: Swimmer Wargle revives.





Spoiler: Day Eleven



Battle Girl Butterfree is lynched.





Spoiler: Night Eleven



Crush Kin Zero Moment does not use SEISMIC TOSS or ENDURE.





Spoiler: Day Twelve



Crush Kin Zero Moment is lynched.
Town wins!


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I TRUSTED YOU BUTTERFREE ;;


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> *MYSTERIOUS SISTERS MAI & MIRUKU*


why

who decided this



Metallica Fanboy said:


> SELF-INTRODUCTION: We actually switch between those two roles from time to time.


whose fault is this

_BURN THE WITCH_


----------



## Mai

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



1. Luftballon said:


> _BURN THE WITCH_


"We actually switch between those two roles from time to time." That would involve burning you too, you know!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Mai said:


> "We actually switch between those two roles from time to time." That would involve burning you too, you know!


_burn the witch_


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Eifie said:


> I TRUSTED YOU BUTTERFREE ;;


----------



## M&F

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Visitor Message said:


>


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Butterfree is never innocent. That's just how she rolls.


----------

